# Kenwood DNX-6140 Thread



## Daggar

There's not a whole lot of information about these things out there yet (perhaps it's new?), but needless to say that the included instructrions leave MUCH to be desired.


So here it is... the 6140 thread. Please post all your tips, tricks, how-to's, easter eggs, successes, and failures in this thread.


I'll try and come back often enough to cut/paste the proven and relative information into the this post for easy reference (giving credit where do, of course).


I'll start with two of what I think are annoying details:


1. There's no way that I've found so far, to make the CLOCK appear on the Navigation page. It'll show you tome to destination etc. but doesn't show current time. If someone has found a way to fix this, please post.


2. Bluetooth pairing of LG Scoop (AX-260). I'm not able to answer incoming calls from the head unit. I have to push the button on the phone itself to answer the call. Kind of self-defeating IMO. I'd rather the two just paired when the phone neared the car and not have to lay eyes or hands on the phone at all (this is how it works with my 700WX). My wife likes to just leave the thing in her purse. Anyone know of a way to fix this?


Thanks,

Daggs



Key word list: DNX-6140 , DNX6140 , 6140 , forum , thread , Kenwood , Scoop , LG , AX260 , AX-260 , Nav , Garmin , Bluetooth


----------



## Daggar

No other 6140s out there?


----------



## LeftyRuggiero

im thinking about ordering this unit this weekend...how do you like yours, other than the things you mentioned? did you install it yourself? how easy was it? also did you get the steering wheel controls adapter?


----------



## Daggar

Well now that I've had a bit more time to play with it, I can safely say that I really like it. I've not had any problems with firmware lock-ups or anything of that nature.


I'm also much more aware of where and how to find the adjustments to get the kind of performance I expect out of this thing. As I mentioned before, the instruction manual that comes with this unit is poor at best. It appears to be a literal translation fromm Chinese to English and wasn't done very well at all. The more time you have to play with it, the more the broken english instructions become clear.


I'd still like there to be a firmware update that shows the clock/current time on EVERY page of the display (including GPS Nav).


I did not install the unit myself but I don't see that it would be a huge problem to do so long as used the adaptor harness appropriate for the application. We put ours in a 2001 Suburban so some modification to the plastic faceplate (the part on the truck, not the part of the head unit kit) had to made. For that, I'm glad it was the installer's problem and not mine. hehe


The unit I purchased was the one that includes the Blutooth (also mentioned above). The Bluetooth setup is kind of quarky and you have to dig around to several seemingly, unrelated setup pages to get everything configured correctly. The funny part is that this feature works best with a phone that was rumored to be incompatible with this unit while features are very limited on the phone that IS supposed to be compatible. My Treo 700wx works great and the LG Scoop works but the features are lacking (mostly due to the firmware on the phone and not the head unit, me thinks). The things that works really well with the LG Scoop is the phone book Sync. What doesn't work is the ability to pick up an incoming call from the head unit. You have to actually lay hands on the phone to answer an incoming call (not so with the Treo 700wx). Phone listing from the 700wx though, have to be "beamed" to the head unit individually by either infra-red or Bluetooth (unless I'm missing something). One of the other nice features is that you can store more phone numbers than you'll EVER need on the head unit itself without affecting your phone. Pretty sweet since you can pull phone numbers from the GPS Nav for things that you probably never need to have stored on your phone itself. We recently took a long trip and I probably added a dozen or so phone numbers for hotels, resturaunts, etc. that were along our travel path. I know have those numbers stored for future reference of nice places we stayed and ate while enroute and can call on them again for the next trip. If I remember right, you can store up to 1000 phone numbers PER PHONE that you linked through blutooth.


Actually synching the phones together (once you're on the correct menu) is so simple that you'd swear you were doing it wrong. hehe I also downloaded and installed an AD2P hack for my Treo and can now play all the music from my phone through teh stereo via the Bluetooth connection (there's probably a hack for LG phone too but I've not looked for it yet).


When I bought this thing I also bought a roof mounted DVD player and screen for the kids in the back. I can send the DVD feed FROM the head unit to the screen in back or FROM the rear unit in back to the screen on the head unit. Very nice feature IMO. My only complaint about the DVD features of this unit are the lack of controls. You'd think that with a touch screen, that you'd be able to interract with the DVD disks menu no matter the format. This is not the case. You cannot touch screen any of the features that pop up on the DVD's menu (odd and hopefully will be addressed in a future firmware update). Instead, you have to touch one of the menu buttons on the left hand side of the screen and a proprietary menu pops up (on the touch screen) with the standard PLAY/FF/RW/CHAP FWD/CHAP RVS, buttons. Those are all fine for putting the disk in and playing it but things like chapter selection and special features etc. are non selectable (unless I've just not stumbled upon a way to make them work yet which is quite possible).


Other features that I've not bought yet are the XM/Sirrus reciever, the back-up camera, traffic update reciever (MSN or FM, you can pick either or both), or the steering wheel control unit. I don't have much use for the steering wheel control unit since the location of the head unit is so well placed for the driver in the Suburban. I'm considering one of the Sat recievers but I'm in no hurry. I know that there are Sat reciever/healdunits out there that are capable of recieving video as well as audio and I'll go with one of those when the time comes. It wasn't much... it was like a news channel or two and some cartoon channels but seemd kewl anyway.


I've seen on Ebay and other sites, kits that allow you to play video on the head unit while in motion. These kits I believe, are a rip-off and not required if you want this feature. All that is required is that you know hook up the speed sensing or parking brake detection wires to the vehicle. I had mine hooked up so that the video will display no matter what (although I don't recommend watching movies while you're driving. lol).


That's pretty much all that comes to mind at the moment. If there's anything else you wanna know, I'll answer it if I can. There doesn't seem to be too much internet traffic about this unit yet and the reviews that I've come across so are generic and/or give detailed information about stuff nobody cares about. Some only list features (you can read these off the box) but don't give much info about usability etc.



Daggs


----------



## IIGood

Hey Daggar,


Good to finally see someone out there with this unit. I bought a DNX6140 earlier this month and finally got around to installing it today. I had a DDX512 in there before with the Bluetooth module for it, and when I saw Kenwoo had released the new models I had to get the 6140.


So far so good, but much like you, a few quirks.


I can't pair my phone to it, for one. I have the LG Dare (VX9700) and the phone won't detect the head unit and vice-verse. Weird. The separate module picked it up just fine on the 512 but this all-in-one won't even recognize it. I noticed you said you had to go into a few seemingly unrelated menus to get your's to turn on...can you share what you had to do?


The other thing is the USB. After a lengthy battle of getting a USB flash drive to work properly on the 512, it seems I'm going to go through it again. I only have a 4 GB drive and after a song is playing for a little while the stereo just locks up or dumps to "No Device." I thought these new models were supposed to FIX things! LOL.


Thanks for any info!


----------



## Daggar

I am currently out of town and will be until this coming weekend, but as soon as I return I'll go through and provide instructions to the various menus that I had to go through (there were two for the bluetooth IIRC).



Daggs


----------



## IIGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LeftyRuggiero* /forum/post/16371369
> 
> 
> im thinking about ordering this unit this weekend...how do you like yours, other than the things you mentioned? did you install it yourself? how easy was it? also did you get the steering wheel controls adapter?



BTW, to answer your question, I like the unit other than what I mentioned. Once I get the Bluetooth thing figured out, it'll be awesome.


Installation for me was pretty simple. It'll probably vary by vehicle; I have a 2003 Mustang and it was pretty straightforward. Just be sure to get the proper wiring harness for your vehicle, and faceplate adapter (if necessary). Other than that, you're good to go. I had to get a little creative for routing the wires for the Bluetooth mic and GPS antenna.


I didn't get the steering wheel controls because I don't mind reaching my arm out a few extra inches to adjust controls on the unit.







And I'm not quite that mechanically inclined to wire up the steering wheel controls.


----------



## IIGood

I've narrowed it down and I don't think it's operator error, thank goodness.


I called Kenwood last night asking about the Bluetooth issue and they stated my phone (the LG Dare, amongst many LG phones) is not listed as a compatible phone with the 6140. It was suggested that I try pairing another phone to the receiver and see if that works.


So I had my friend try pairing his iPhone to it. It worked.


Bummer, in a way.


I understand there's another firmware update available for my phone so I'm gonna try that. If that doesn't work, I don't know what I'll do. Grr. Sucks because the phone paired just fine to the separate module when I had the 512 in. Could the manufacturer of the box be different from the Bluetooth guts of the 6140??


----------



## ymarker

Just curious as to what your thoughts are on:


1) *Navigation* : I know it has garmin - but can these be updated with an SD card like the standalone garmins? Is it fairly responsive / any delays with the user interface or startup. The Pioneer f90BT FW 2.0 has a 39 second bootup time but has igo with the 3d architecture though I've heard it's not as responsive oddly.


2) *BT Pairing* Is there a list of compatible phones? I have an HTC Touch Pro.


So I know we shouldn't talk about price, but this thing costs big $$$ and I'm trying to find a good price for it. The best I've seen is about ~$750 @ ebay though I'm not sure if Kenwood will cover warranty. Pioneer f90BT is going for about $550 but I'm willing to spend $200 more for a better product. The kit/harness/antenna adapter will cost be under a $100 more plus install @ BB is $150. I was also hoping to get my car tinted with those nice huper optik DREI though not sure if the premium is worth it.


EDIT: also please tell me the inbuilt mic has noise cancellation.


----------



## IIGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ymarker* /forum/post/16406219
> 
> 
> Just curious as to what your thoughts are on:
> 
> 
> 1) *Navigation* : I know it has garmin - but can these be updated with an SD card like the standalone garmins? Is it fairly responsive / any delays with the user interface or startup. The Pioneer f90BT FW 2.0 has a 39 second bootup time but has igo with the 3d architecture though I've heard it's not as responsive oddly.



What I recall for the integrated units, you obtain the map updates for the unit via CD, typically from Garmin. Pop the disc into the head unit and off it goes to update. There isn't a spot for an SD card on these units so that's out of the question. The SD card is utilized on the separate module if you had one of those.



> Quote:
> 2) *BT Pairing* Is there a list of compatible phones? I have an HTC Touch Pro.



Kenwood's got a list of compatible phones on their site. At least, what *they'd* think is compatible. See my previous post about an iPhone pairing to the head unit; I don't recall seeing that in their compatibility list. Also my phone wasn't on the list for the separate BT module, yet it worked. It doesn't work now though.



> Quote:
> So I know we shouldn't talk about price, but this thing costs big $$$ and I'm trying to find a good price for it. The best I've seen is about ~$750 @ ebay though I'm not sure if Kenwood will cover warranty. Pioneer f90BT is going for about $550 but I'm willing to spend $200 more for a better product. The kit/harness/antenna adapter will cost be under a $100 more plus install @ BB is $150.



I'd be a little skeptical of some of those eBay stores myself too...the wonderful "gray market" there. I bought mine from Crutchfield for $1049. The wiring harness and faceplate adapter were free, as well as installation instructions (not that I needed them). If you're comfortable enough taking your car apart a bit to do the install, save yourself the cash and do it yourself. Mine was pretty easy.



> Quote:
> EDIT: also please tell me the inbuilt mic has noise cancellation.



The "built-in" mic isn't exactly "built-in." It's a separate piece that plugs into the back of the head unit and has 9 feet of cable to run wherever you'd like. I clipped mine to the edge of the headliner, just next to the A-pillar. Tucked the wire neatly out of the way. I'd guess it has noise cancellation, but I can't say for absolute certain. People on the other end of my calls haven't complained.


----------



## IIGood

My Bluetooth issue may be solved. I went and had the firmware for my phone updated and now they can pair. Awesome. Still working on the USB issue.


----------



## hesh

Anyone have Sirius with the 6140 or 5140 yet? I'm curious if it has multi-line display to show all the song info on one screen like previous Kenwood units. I emailed customer support and they said it will, but I'd rather get confirmation either from pictures or real world use.


Thanks!


----------



## IIGood

Looks like the USB issue is solved. I bought another flash drive, same capacity (4 GB) but completely different model. Filled it up with MP3s, popped it in this morning for the drive in to work, and it continuously played songs. Didn't drop out, didn't lock up...that's a good sign. I can't say if it was the drive itself making it do that or if the other drive would've benefited from a format.


The drive I bought is a USB drive that's very small in size so it doesn't interfere with the shifter. It didn't before either, but this one is only about the size of the end of my thumb.


----------



## ymarker

Anyone compared this to a pioneer f90BT?


----------



## jamesdeanj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ymarker* /forum/post/16419569
> 
> 
> Anyone compared this to a pioneer f90BT?



I sure hope it's better than the F90BT. Don't get me wrong, the design and concept is great, but the deck has nothing but problems. I just returned my Pioneer and purchase the Kenwood DNX6140 today. It should be here by Monday. I'm looking forward to it. Hopefully it won't have all the quirks that the AVIC has.


----------



## ymarker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesdeanj* /forum/post/16419916
> 
> 
> I sure hope it's better than the F90BT. Don't get me wrong, the design and concept is great, but the deck has nothing but problems. I just returned my Pioneer and purchase the Kenwood DNX6140 today. It should be here by Monday. I'm looking forward to it. Hopefully it won't have all the quirks that the AVIC has.



What did you dislike about the f90bt? It's going to cost me twice as much to get the kenwood and I need to justify it to the finance department aka the woman. I've heard the bootup time with FW 2.0 was 39seconds (garmin is 1/4th of that) and the UI has a better resolution but the flip side is it takes longer to render.


----------



## jamesdeanj

The F90BT started slow. Mine didn't work long enough for me to really get to know it. I liked all the features it had till they started not working. It had major organ failure one after another till it was a brick stuck in camera mode. It seems like 80% of people have some kind of problem with it. Pioneer has no fixes for it; they are just planning on releasing a different model soon I hear. My Kenwood is supposed to show up on Monday. I will do an extensive write up to help others make their decision. I'm hoping I'm not disappointed in spending the extra money.


----------



## Daggar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IIGood* /forum/post/16412464
> 
> 
> My Bluetooth issue may be solved. I went and had the firmware for my phone updated and now they can pair. Awesome. Still working on the USB issue.




Sweet! I had a good suspicion that, that might fix your problem but no first hand to say for sure. I've yet to have the chance to update the firmware for my wife's LG Scoop to see if I get abetter result.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ymarker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> EDIT: also please tell me the inbuilt mic has noise cancellation.



Yes... it had noise cancellation and it works pretty well too! It's at least 100x better than the noise xcel I had with old Nokia cradle system.


----------



## Daggar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesdeanj* /forum/post/16422445
> 
> 
> The F90BT started slow. Mine didn't work long enough for me to really get to know it. I liked all the features it had till they started not working. It had major organ failure one after another till it was a brick stuck in camera mode. It seems like 80% of people have some kind of problem with it. Pioneer has no fixes for it; they are just planning on releasing a different model soon I hear. My Kenwood is supposed to show up on Monday. I will do an extensive write up to help others make their decision. I'm hoping I'm not disappointed in spending the extra money.



Honestly, I don't think that you'll be disapointed. As mentioned before, there are a couple of quarks that I'd have done differently with the firmware but overall it's stable, very functional, and probably has available features that I'll never use.


----------



## Daggar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hesh* /forum/post/16412831
> 
> 
> Anyone have Sirius with the 6140 or 5140 yet? I'm curious if it has multi-line display to show all the song info on one screen like previous Kenwood units. I emailed customer support and they said it will, but I'd rather get confirmation either from pictures or real world use.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I do not have the Sirrus yet but the one in the showroom from the place I bought mine, did. Yes... it shows all kinds of line info... Things like Title, Artist, Album, etc. IIRC, you can customize the display and show the lines you want or don't. I think it's pretty much like the setup for the tuner menu. You can select between the number of line displays and choose the function for each line.


----------



## IIGood

Okay, next question. Anyone have any experience with the HD radio module on this one yet? I was considering getting that for my DDX512, but I read how the HD module caused the preset stations to reset themselves.


I would *hope* this would get fixed in this iteration of the stereo. But never know.


Daggar, yeah...definitely see if you can bump up the firmware for the phone and see if that fixes things. Weird what an update like that can do.


----------



## hesh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daggar* /forum/post/16425592
> 
> 
> I do not have the Sirrus yet but the one in the showroom from the place I bought mine, did. Yes... it shows all kinds of line info... Things like Title, Artist, Album, etc. IIRC, you can customize the display and show the lines you want or don't. I think it's pretty much like the setup for the tuner menu. You can select between the number of line displays and choose the function for each line.



Great! Thanks for the info! That's exactly what I wanted to know!


----------



## jamesdeanj

Does grounding the parking brake wire instead of connecting to brake, truely bypass the no play while in motion feature? On the Pioneer you had to ground another pin as well or do a software hack.


Also can you turn the rear view camera on at any time for load watching while pulling a trailer? If not, could you install a switch to fake it into thinking it was in reverse?


----------



## IIGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesdeanj* /forum/post/16428663
> 
> 
> Does grounding the parking brake wire instead of connecting to brake, truely bypass the no play while in motion feature? On the Pioneer you had to ground another pin as well or do a software hack.



Yes, splicing the parking brake safety wire from the DNX's harness into the ground wire on your vehicle's harness will bypass that feature. That's how I've got mine rigged up.


Though I have yet to ever actually use the DVD function of the head unit...it was tested for this purpose and worked.


----------



## ymarker

Anyone know if these come with the new 2010 garmin map updates that were released last month?


----------



## IIGood

I just checked mine and it looks like it has the 2009 maps. I don't see on Garmin's Kenwood site where you can get the 2010 maps for the 6140s yet.


----------



## ymarker

 https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?...746#productTab 


It's available for the handheld garmin units / also for disc based update units. These are the new NAVTEQ maps from garmin that came out last month. Not sure why they haven't added the 6140 to the list.


----------



## IIGood

Good question. It even looks like there are a few of the newer models missing from their list:

http://www8.garmin.com/products/kenwood/


----------



## ymarker

I saw that. What is interesting is that the updates come on an SD card. hmmm.... that does give me some ideas he he


----------



## jamesdeanj

Some of the Garmin maps on SD are disigned to run from the chip, not all, but some. I have hand held 530HCX's and the Mexico map and some of the Blue water charts will only run from the chip, you can't transfer them. I'm kinda bummed about them only having the Mexico maps that way now.


----------



## ymarker

Anyone buy the HD radio add on? The other thread has me concerned on spending the extra $$ for the addon.


I'm leaning towards saving some $$ and buying the 6140 from flea bay. It'll save me half the retail price and I guess a square trade warranty will cover me - hopefully. The install @ BB is another $150 plus about $60 for the installation material - kit/harness/adaptor.


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ymarker* /forum/post/16431931
> 
> 
> I saw that. What is interesting is that the updates come on an SD card. hmmm.... that does give me some ideas he he



Me too.

I installed the karen voice and treaked it a bit using ttsvoiceeditor.









http://www8.garmin.com/support/downl...ls.jsp?id=1043 

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/...s/6271616.html 

http://turboccc.wikispaces.com/TTSVoiceEditor


----------



## jamesdeanj

Got my DNX6140 Yesterday. Hooked it up to see how it works. So far I'm quite happy. There are a few things I liked about the AVIC-F90BT better, but this Kenwood is much faster. Still getting used to the settings and I don't have everything hooked up yet, but I think I'll like it. Here's what I know so far about the 6140;


Cons
Either fader or Sub control (not both)
2D and 3D map a little cheesy
No SD card reader
USB reader slow with large flash drive (32 gig)

(expected, even my computer takes awhile to load all the songs)
No un-highlighted lettering on address search

(letters that can't be used don't disappear on keyboard while name is completed)


Pros
Fast start up
Great resolution even at angles
Connects to LG Envy
On screen handsfree cancel/active button
Touch screen responsive
iPod loads fast with easy control

(data loads in a few seconds, iPod charges while plugged in)
Easy EQ adjustment
Mini USB port on back for NAV upload/download
Can actually turn off unit completely
Anytime rear view view by holding NAV button down for more than second
Handsfree loud and clear on vehicle end

(other end has some electronic distorsion, typical of speaker phone)
Handsfree volume adjustable with volume knob during call

(not preset in function controls)


What have you found about the unit?


----------



## jamesdeanj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntmst* /forum/post/16442505
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> I installed the karen voice and treaked it a bit using ttsvoiceeditor.



How do you install a new voice on the 6140?


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesdeanj* /forum/post/16449003
> 
> 
> How do you install a new voice on the 6140?



Good question. I have a DDX812/KNA-G510 combo. The KNA-G510 has both a SD card slot and mini-usb for updates. I just connect my laptop to the unit and power it up. With the garmin driver you can select garmin mode or mass storage to copy files.


----------



## Daggar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesdeanj* /forum/post/16448998
> 
> 
> 
> Cons
> No SD card reader
> No rear view on command (just in reverse)



I've not tried it yet but I wonder.... If you plug the SD card into a USB reader, if the unit will look at SD cards that way... and if so, can the Garmin portion of the unit be updated that way.?.? I suppose that worse case scenario is that you could burn the data on the Garmin SD card to a CD or DVD.


As for the "rear view" (I think you're talking about the rear view cam??) if you press and hold the top left hard button, the rear view input should come up and stay up until you select something else.


----------



## jamesdeanj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntmst* /forum/post/16450530
> 
> 
> Good question. I have a DDX812/KNA-G510 combo. The KNA-G510 has both a SD card slot and mini-usb for updates. I just connect my laptop to the unit and power it up. With the garmin driver you can select garmin mode or mass storage to copy files.



I just realized the 6140 has a mini usb port on the back. Uses the same garmin plug for the hand helds. Cool. Does that must mean you can download/upload roads, tracks and POI's just like a regular garmin gps?


----------



## jamesdeanj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daggar* /forum/post/16451033
> 
> 
> I've not tried it yet but I wonder.... If you plug the SD card into a USB reader, if the unit will look at SD cards that way... and if so, can the Garmin portion of the unit be updated that way.?.? I suppose that worse case scenario is that you could burn the data on the Garmin SD card to a CD or DVD.



I think I read in the instructions that you can't use a card reader in the usb. Just realized that the 6140 has a mini usb plug for updates and downloading?


----------



## jamesdeanj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntmst* /forum/post/16450530
> 
> 
> Good question. I have a DDX812/KNA-G510 combo. The KNA-G510 has both a SD card slot and mini-usb for updates. I just connect my laptop to the unit and power it up. With the garmin driver you can select garmin mode or mass storage to copy files.



With what Garmin driver? The unit doesn't come with any cd/dvd or any info on how to do updates.


----------



## IIGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesdeanj* /forum/post/16448998
> 
> 
> 
> Pros
> Fast start up



Maybe this is relative, or I'm just a little impatient. LOL. I know it takes mine about 15 seconds from the time I start the car to the time it actually starts playing music. I guess I was spoiled by the factory unit that would turn on within a few seconds after flipping the key...but again, I guess i'm just spoiled.


----------



## Daggar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesdeanj* /forum/post/16451495
> 
> 
> I think I read in the instructions that you can't use a card reader in the usb. Just realized that the 6140 has a mini usb plug for updates and downloading?



A standard multi-card reader, probably not. The single SD to USB card readers though... I've got a sneaking suspicion that so long as you're using a card reader that contains the firmware necessary to convert SD to USB that it might work just fine.


I say that because multi-card readers usually depend upon operating system drivers to handle the format of whatever type mem card you have plugged into the reader whereas single card converter usually contain firmware that accomplishes the data conversion on the fly.


I'll check it out and report back once I get hold of a single card converter. I've already confirmed that the USB port will accept MP3s etc. from your run of the mill thumb drive.


----------



## Daggar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IIGood* /forum/post/16451940
> 
> 
> Maybe this is relative, or I'm just a little impatient. LOL. I know it takes mine about 15 seconds from the time I start the car to the time it actually starts playing music. I guess I was spoiled by the factory unit that would turn on within a few seconds after flipping the key...but again, I guess i'm just spoiled.



Your factory unit probably had no operating system to speak of where these things will go through and initialize the ports, devices, and so-on, just as a computer with a solid state drive and other peripherals would.


----------



## jamesdeanj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IIGood* /forum/post/16451940
> 
> 
> Maybe this is relative, or I'm just a little impatient. LOL. I know it takes mine about 15 seconds from the time I start the car to the time it actually starts playing music. I guess I was spoiled by the factory unit that would turn on within a few seconds after flipping the key...but again, I guess i'm just spoiled.



As say fast start up based on how slow the Pioneer AVIC-F90BT that I had was. That unit would take 30-40 seconds before you could anything.


----------



## IIGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesdeanj* /forum/post/16453397
> 
> 
> As say fast start up based on how slow the Pioneer AVIC-F90BT that I had was. That unit would take 30-40 seconds before you could anything.



Holy cow...that's painful...


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesdeanj* /forum/post/16451603
> 
> 
> With what Garmin driver? The unit doesn't come with any cd/dvd or any info on how to do updates.


 http://www8.garmin.com/support/downl...ils.jsp?id=591 


If you have the miniusb interface you can install new voices in "garmin" mode then use "mass storage" to over-write the file in the /garmin/voices directory.


----------



## jamesdeanj

Used my daughters ipod lat night. Quick load (a few seconds) and easy control. Can sort by album, artist, song, genre and more. Charges while plugged in.


----------



## IIGood

Has anybody tried to obtain the 2010 maps yet from Garmin? The link doesn't even list the 6140 as an option...I'm on hold with Garmin now. I did try submitting the request online but they just sent me to the same link that's been posted here...which doesn't have the 6140 listed. Argh.


----------



## jamesdeanj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IIGood* /forum/post/16461963
> 
> 
> Has anybody tried to obtain the 2010 maps yet from Garmin? The link doesn't even list the 6140 as an option...I'm on hold with Garmin now. I did try submitting the request online but they just sent me to the same link that's been posted here...which doesn't have the 6140 listed. Argh.



Does anyone know if the 6140 is based on or an upgrade from another unit? It isn't listed on any charts for maps, upgrades or support yet. Just wondering if you could use anothers model support, or if it's its own platform?


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesdeanj* /forum/post/16462614
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the 6140 is based on or an upgrade from another unit? It isn't listed on any charts for maps, upgrades or support yet. Just wondering if you could use anothers model support, or if it's its own platform?



Check the GPS "settings/about/software" menu. if your software is 3.80 it's the same as mine.


----------



## IIGood

After talking with Garmin support, it appears as if they haven't gotten to the 2010 map upgrades yet for this line of Kenwood units. Heck, the couple techs I talked to didn't even know the 6140 existed...but knew of the other Kenwood 2009 DNX models (5140, 7140, etc).


Seems the 6140 is almost a "one-off"...there was no DNX6120, but there was a 5120, 7120, 8120. This year, there's the 5140, 6140, 7140, 8140, and even a 9140. Guess Garmin hasn't caught up yet. I can't see how Garmin's engine would really be different between each model, but what do I know.


----------



## jamesdeanj

I lost on screen control of my iPod. Did something mess up or did I accidentally mess up a setting somewhere? It still plays, but you control it from the iPod instead of the screen.


----------



## goondog

This thread rocks!! Im so glad i stumbled onto it.

We just bought a (please be kind) toyota sienna with a jbl system/no nav and wanted to do a kenwood or pioneer setup immediately. Based on the info here it sounds like i should spend a little more and go kenwood.


Im planning to add an overhead dvd unit by audiovox.


Does anyone know if an iphone/ipod with video can be played on the overhead unit or just on the kenwood?


The boss wants backup cam, sirius and iphone hooked up asap.


Do most run the iphone/ipod connector to a central console or to some mount?

Also is there a big difference b/w this and the next model up 7140 besides the extra 1"? seems like $500 for that increase is steep.


thanks for all the info and help!


----------



## jamesdeanj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goondog* /forum/post/16501172
> 
> 
> This thread rocks!! Im so glad i stumbled onto it.
> 
> We just bought a (please be kind) toyota sienna with a jbl system/no nav and wanted to do a kenwood or pioneer setup immediately. Based on the info here it sounds like i should spend a little more and go kenwood.
> 
> 
> Im planning to add an overhead dvd unit by audiovox.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if an iphone/ipod with video can be played on the overhead unit or just on the kenwood?
> 
> 
> The boss wants backup cam, sirius and iphone hooked up asap.
> 
> 
> Do most run the iphone/ipod connector to a central console or to some mount?
> 
> Also is there a big difference b/w this and the next model up 7140 besides the extra 1"? seems like $500 for that increase is steep.
> 
> 
> thanks for all the info and help!



You can play music and video from your iPod on the unit. You can then hook up other monitors via the AV output on the head unit. I bought my 6140 from Sonic Electronix for $750 . ( this listing says $799, but there ebay store has it for $750 so they matched the price) The mains difs between the 6140 and 7140 is the 7140 has
front, rear and sub output
$40 Remote is included
Motorized faceplate (can adjust screen angle)


Other than these it doesn't look like much performance difference for the $300 increase. I would spend the saved money on rear/overhead monitors and backup camera. That's if you don't have money just fallen out of your pockets. I think the extra features are cool, I just couldn't justify spending the extra money. As you can see here I spent plenty in other ares.










































Here's my mods list:


Old Man Emu's 901 Heavy Load (350lbs.) Rear Coil Springs.

Air Ride 1000lb leveling air bags in rear coils. Part# 60812.

Dual Viair 480C air compressor and 2.5 gallon air tank.

Firestone pneumatic controller and psi gauge.

Old Man Emu's 303003 Heavy Duty Torsion Bars.

San Diego Off Road Innovations 1.5" Ball Joint Spacer.

4Crawler 4" Panhard Bar Drop Bracket.

JDC Brake Proportioning Valve Relocation bracket.

Extended Brake lines by Trail Gear Inc.

Dual Battery system with quick connects front and rear.

Rancho RS5272 Front Shocks. 1.625" longer than stock.

Rancho RS5208 Rear Shocks. 1.75" longer than stock.

Energy Suspension 9.9101 Bump Stop. 2.125"

Warn Premium Manual Hubs. Part# 28761

JDC Front lower bumper w/2" Receiver and Quick-links.

JDC Safari Rack with KC lights and Hi-Lift Jack mounts.

JDC Extreme duty adjustable lower link arms.

JDC lower front bumper valance.

Custom paint job (color change including jams).

Powder coated bumpers (black hammer tone w/clear).

JDC Replacement Factory graphics.

Body side moldings.

Clear Bra (Paint Protection Film).

Transmission cooler.

Oil filter relocation kit.

LED backup lights in rear bumper.

Hi Lift HL-485 Extreme Jack.

Eclipse Sunshade.

Kenwood DNX6140.

JL Audio component speakers all around.

JL Audio 10" w1 sub.

Dual Pioneer GM Series amps.

Rear backup camera.


I'm getting ready to do a full write up on the deck and install as soon as I have it all buttoned up. Here is the rest of my 93 4Runner build write up .


----------



## Daggar

Ok... I'm lost. What do those pics have to do with the 6140?


----------



## jamesdeanj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daggar* /forum/post/16502929
> 
> 
> Ok... I'm lost. What do those pics have to do with the 6140?



Sorry, I was saying I didn't have the extra money for a 7140 because I spent my money elsewhere.


----------



## goondog

thanks for the info.

i miss my 05 4R and happy that you can enjoy the truck.


Unfortunately i dont have the knowledge/experience in installation and will be purchasing the unit and having it installed so i gotta go with whatever their price is.

Another question i have is can i have a ipod nano put into the center console that i leave in the car AND an iphone hook up?


ill post some pics once its done.


----------



## jamesdeanj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goondog* /forum/post/16503848
> 
> 
> thanks for the info.
> 
> i miss my 05 4R and happy that you can enjoy the truck.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately i dont have the knowledge/experience in installation and will be purchasing the unit and having it installed so i gotta go with whatever their price is.
> 
> Another question i have is can i have a ipod nano put into the center console that i leave in the car AND an iphone hook up?
> 
> 
> ill post some pics once its done.



You should be able to bluetooth the phone and leave the nano plugged in.


----------



## Daggar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goondog* /forum/post/16503848
> 
> 
> thanks for the info.
> 
> i miss my 05 4R and happy that you can enjoy the truck.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately i dont have the knowledge/experience in installation and will be purchasing the unit and having it installed so i gotta go with whatever their price is.
> 
> Another question i have is can i have a ipod nano put into the center console that i leave in the car AND an iphone hook up?
> 
> 
> ill post some pics once its done.



Yes... IIRC the nano just has a din output and there's a din input on the face of the 6140. You can use the iphone cable through the USB input for video/audio from your iphone. You can also use the bluetooth for the A2P functions but you'll not be able to run video from your iphone through BT.


----------



## goondog

Daggar thanks for the info.


i saw that you put an overhead screen in at the same time and you could control it (basic functions-play stop ff, rr) from the kenwood. Was this a monitor LCD or an actual DVDplayer. Im thinking of putting a dvd player so the kids can independently control the screen but i like the idea of head unit control so the kids are not getting out of seats to put in a disc while car is moving. How was this connected/wired up in your setup? I plan on a back up camera so i dont know if that would limit me.


and lastly since the iphone uses up the only usb input, is it possible to use a splitter to gain an extra usb port? Dont know why but thought it might come in handy.


thanks again!!


----------



## PatrickCarter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daggar* /forum/post/16505344
> 
> 
> Yes... IIRC the nano just has a din output and there's a din input on the face of the 6140. You can use the iphone cable through the USB input for video/audio from your iphone. You can also use the bluetooth for the A2P functions but you'll not be able to run video from your iphone through BT.



Daggar, you can display the clock in nav mode, at least I can on my 7140, I dont remember exactly where but in the nav setup pages there is an option for more or less data, it brings up a column on the right hand side with more info i.e. time of arrival, speed, ect. you can then click on one of those data blocks and there is an option to display actual time.


I love my 7140 almost got the 6140 but this thing is awesome.


Patrick


----------



## Daggar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickCarter* /forum/post/16508560
> 
> 
> Daggar, you can display the clock in nav mode, at least I can on my 7140, I dont remember exactly where but in the nav setup pages there is an option for more or less data, it brings up a column on the right hand side with more info i.e. time of arrival, speed, ect. you can then click on one of those data blocks and there is an option to display actual time.
> 
> 
> I love my 7140 almost got the 6140 but this thing is awesome.
> 
> 
> Patrick



Thanks!!! I'll definitely have to look for that. That's one of the "few" annoyances I have with this unit and definitely the biggest.


----------



## jamesdeanj

Here's some installed pics.


----------



## jamesdeanj

If I'm reading the owner manuel correctly this unit is supposed to display pictures. I've tried pictures on usb and disk and it doesn't recognize them. They have jpg extensions. Do they have to be in the root directory or in a specifically named folder? Any ideas?


----------



## Kaya

So.. I have a few questions/comments.. maybe some of you have figured out.


1).. I can't actually figure out how to lower the dang GPS voice.


2).. I have an alpine overhead unit.. and the place that installed both, did nothing to wire them together.. anyone know if this is possible.. I saw the original post about being able to "pseudo" control the overhead via the head unit... woluld be great just to be able to pause/play.


And unless the install place screwed up hah.. I havae 1 page of GPS instructions and no seperate manual.. nothing!


did any of you get a manual just about the embedded garmin?


----------



## Captain Kev

Has anyone managed to contact a laptop to the head unit? The DNX 6140 has a female USB connector (as does the laptop) so I purchased a male-male cable. However the Mapsource program on the laptop does not recognise the head unit. Any suggestions how to resolve this?


----------



## IIGood

My Bluetooth woes continue. Maybe the firmware update to my phone wasn't that great after all; phone's been giving me issues now but that's another story.


I'll pair the phone to the head unit...and it'll successfully connect a few times, then it won't connect anymore. I end up having to repair to get it to recognize. Guess they just aren't totally compatible.


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Captain Kev* /forum/post/16542873
> 
> 
> Has anyone managed to contact a laptop to the head unit? The DNX 6140 has a female USB connector (as does the laptop) so I purchased a male-male cable. However the Mapsource program on the laptop does not recognise the head unit. Any suggestions how to resolve this?



Do you see the garmin USB device on the laptop hardware menu when it's connected? Does the NAV have selection for GARMIN/USB MASS STORAGE? I can't seem to get mapsource to see my device either sometimes but the POI installer works just fine.


----------



## Captain Kev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntmst* /forum/post/16544728
> 
> 
> Do you see the garmin USB device on the laptop hardware menu when it's connected? Does the NAV have selection for GARMIN/USB MASS STORAGE? I can't seem to get mapsource to see my device either sometimes but the POI installer works just fine.



No the USB device is not detected when connected to the laptop. How did you make the connection? Did you use an off-the-shelf male to male USB cable? I couldn't find and reference to Garmin/USB mass storage on the head unit.


I have the impression that the POI feed uses a different protocol.


----------



## hammer32

Can you simultaneously play a DVD out to a separate screen (for the kids in the back seat) while listening to XM (or another source) over the car speakers?


Thanks!


Sean


----------



## Kaya

Has anyone found out how to alter the volume of the GPS?


I am pretty sure I looked everywhere.. I can't find it.


I checked the manual for the kenwood 510 unit.. and it mentions a volume control being on the Main screen...


I have just Tools and Settings


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Captain Kev* /forum/post/16545867
> 
> 
> No the USB device is not detected when connected to the laptop. How did you make the connection? Did you use an off-the-shelf male to male USB cable? I couldn't find and reference to Garmin/USB mass storage on the head unit.
> 
> 
> I have the impression that the POI feed uses a different protocol.



It looks maybe like the 6140 is upgradeable only thru the DVD. I have the kna-g510 add on.


----------



## sdsurfer

A quick question ,I saw the picture of this unit from sonix website ,there is a "Digital Out" toslink output on the backside ,is it functional ? A kenwood distributor in CA claims they are running 6140 with Audison bit one ,but Kenwood customer service told me otherwise when I called them.


----------



## C64

I'm trying to watch a video from my video ipod,but it just displays a black screen.What settings do i need to check?


----------



## Daggar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hammer32* /forum/post/16546080
> 
> 
> Can you simultaneously play a DVD out to a separate screen (for the kids in the back seat) while listening to XM (or another source) over the car speakers?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sean




Yes, you can. I've got ours setup so that we can display the movie from the head unit to the roof mounted display/DVD we have for the kids in the back. Just use the video out on the head unit and go to one any of the video inputs on your second device. I can also watch whatever the kids are watching when they play a dvd in the rear. I'm using the back-up camera input for that and am running the sound through the stereo using the built-in FM xmitter on the DVD unit.


----------



## Daggar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *C64* /forum/post/16551461
> 
> 
> I'm trying to watch a video from my video ipod,but it just displays a black screen.What settings do i need to check?




The first thing I would check is the cable for the ipod. There are a few different "flavors" of cable. You need to ensure that the one you have is SPECIFICALLY for xmitting video.


My guess is that the cable you're currently running is for audio only.


----------



## jamesdeanj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kaya* /forum/post/16538599
> 
> 
> So.. I have a few questions/comments.. maybe some of you have figured out.
> 
> 
> 1).. I can't actually figure out how to lower the dang GPS voice.



Setup

AV Interface

Page 3

Nav voice volume 0-35


----------



## yellogt

Great unit, but one thing I don't like... (or can't figure out)


- I can't figure out how to make the iPod stop when you select another source (Tuner, Sirius). If you pause the iPod, it will resume playing when you go to another source. You can't even pause it on the actual iPod itself. It's annoying because it's playing while you're not listening.


Also, it's bright at night. I don't know if I didn't hook up the dimmer wire, thinking maybe it would dim at night???


----------



## jamesdeanj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yellogt* /forum/post/16556942
> 
> 
> Great unit, but one thing I don't like... (or can't figure out)
> 
> 
> - I can't figure out how to make the iPod stop when you select another source (Tuner, Sirius). If you pause the iPod, it will resume playing when you go to another source. You can't even pause it on the actual iPod itself. It's annoying because it's playing while you're not listening.
> 
> 
> Also, it's bright at night. I don't know if I didn't hook up the dimmer wire, thinking maybe it would dim at night???



I don't know about the iPod but the unit can be set for multiple display settings. One is called "DIM". Not sure if that helps you or not? There is also a dimmer wire you can hook up to your lights or your variable dimmer from your dash lights. I'm not sure which way this deck works.


Under Setup, go to Monitor Settings. First page you can choose the different settings and alter them seperately.


----------



## IIGood

A bit more of an update with my Bluetooth "ordeal."


My phone was acting up ever since I had it's firmware updated a few weeks ago, so I went by the store to see what they could do. They ended up just swapping the phone for me...same model, just a fresher device.


So far things seem to be working well. I'll know for sure in a week or so because that's about how long the previous unit lasted before it started acting strange.


I can once again pair my phone via Bluetooth to the 6140 and all works well. Full results should be seen next week.


----------



## madman34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntmst* /forum/post/16546384
> 
> 
> It looks maybe like the 6140 is upgradeable only thru the DVD. I have the kna-g510 add on.



When you say above that you tried a USB male to male because both the PC and the unit have the same connector, I think that this is a clue that you are plugging the wrong place. There is a mini USB socket on the back panel that is shown in the manual to be for the traffic receiver, but it is possible that this is the connector that you would use because the portable units use the same mini for both the traffic unit and data interface, so I am going to give it a shot soon myself, maybe that will work.


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *madman34* /forum/post/16576004
> 
> 
> When you say above that you tried a USB male to male because both the PC and the unit have the same connector, I think that this is a clue that you are plugging the wrong place. There is a mini USB socket on the back panel that is shown in the manual to be for the traffic receiver, but it is possible that this is the connector that you would use because the portable units use the same mini for both the traffic unit and data interface, so I am going to give it a shot soon myself, maybe that will work.



The mini usb is the connector I would try also. The traffic receiver connects to my unit (KNA-G510) via the mini usb and it also works with the laptop to up/download files. (voice files, maps , POI files)


----------



## madman34

Mine came with the 2009 map set since I just got it a few months ago and Kenwood/Garmin have no update to the new 2010 map set for it. I myself have serveral Garmins at my disposal, some street pilots, nuvi, and even running Mobile XT on my UTStarcomm XV6800 on Verizon and have downloaded the 2009 and the 2010 map sets. I have unlocked them such that they are no longer dependant on the unit ID so that they would load up in all these different units (Just because I like to play with things), and since the map set in our Kenwood says "City Navigator NT 2009" I am going to figure that the GPSUPP file that is created and uploaded to all other Garmin units could be put in our Kenwood units file system and it should work fine. All I do in a Garmin now is rename the GPSUPP file to choose map sets in Mobile XT since it does not allow me to choose from a menu. So soon I will see if I can reach around and plug in the mini USB and get into the file system or maybe even Map Source will recognize the Kenwood's Garmin core and let me update the map set just like any other Garmin, hey it sees my phone as a garmin and the only thing Garmin about it is the Mobile XT software running on it so maybe ????


----------



## Larienn

For those of you who are having difficulty with the bluetooth still on the 6140 (or any others), Kenwood has already done an update for it (May 19th, 2009).


The site won't allow me to post the url, so the directions are as follows

1. Go to Kenwood's site.

2. Click Support.

3. Click "Technical & Firmware/Software Downloads"

4. Click "About the Bluetooth module firmware updater"

5. Follow the steps to select your unit and phone.

6. Download update at bottom of page.


Ironic thing is, it updates via bluetooth.....



And now for my question:


I'm getting ready to purchase a DNX 6140 and am curious about the possible interaction between it and my Iphone. I listen to streaming audio as I drive using the Aux port on my current stereo system. I know it the 6140 an Aux port on the front, so I'm not worried about that, but am interested in how it would work with the Ipod cable, or, with A2DP coming soon, would it be able to work with that?


If any of you have a smart phone capable of doing anything like Pandora or Slacker Radio and have the 6140, would you mind trying it out over the A2DP? Same goes for anyone with an Iphone and the Ipod cable.


----------



## Daggar

I've used the A2DP with my 700wx but not with any of the software you've listed above. It seems to work just fine. I'm able to stream audio via BT to the head unit.


As for your Iphone, I'm going to go out on a limb and say that the cable is definitely the way to go. We us my wife's Ipod touch through the cable and it are able to control the basic play back functions etc. from the head unit. You can of course, still run control from the ipod as well. So if your significant other wants to browse while you drive, it works out well.


----------



## Daggar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larienn* /forum/post/16583540
> 
> 
> For those of you who are having difficulty with the bluetooth still on the 6140 (or any others), Kenwood has already done an update for it (May 19th, 2009).
> 
> 
> The site won't allow me to post the url, so the directions are as follows
> 
> 1. Go to Kenwood's site.
> 
> 2. Click Support.
> 
> 3. Click "Technical & Firmware/Software Downloads"
> 
> 4. Click "About the Bluetooth module firmware updater"
> 
> 5. Follow the steps to select your unit and phone.
> 
> 6. Download update at bottom of page.
> 
> 
> Ironic thing is, it updates via bluetooth.....
> 
> 
> 
> And now for my question:
> 
> 
> I'm getting ready to purchase a DNX 6140 and am curious about the possible interaction between it and my Iphone. I listen to streaming audio as I drive using the Aux port on my current stereo system. I know it the 6140 an Aux port on the front, so I'm not worried about that, but am interested in how it would work with the Ipod cable, or, with A2DP coming soon, would it be able to work with that?
> 
> 
> If any of you have a smart phone capable of doing anything like Pandora or Slacker Radio and have the 6140, would you mind trying it out over the A2DP? Same goes for anyone with an Iphone and the Ipod cable.



Good post but I think the 6140 comes with BT firmware version 1.70. As far as I can tell, that's the most recent version available.


----------



## Daggar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PatrickCarter* /forum/post/16508560
> 
> 
> Daggar, you can display the clock in nav mode, at least I can on my 7140, I dont remember exactly where but in the nav setup pages there is an option for more or less data, it brings up a column on the right hand side with more info i.e. time of arrival, speed, ect. you can then click on one of those data blocks and there is an option to display actual time.
> 
> 
> I love my 7140 almost got the 6140 but this thing is awesome.
> 
> 
> Patrick



Well I looked around for this and sure enough, the nav will display the current time EXCEPT for when you have the nav mapping a destination for you. When it's actually providing you a driving path, it displays your arrival time so I'm still out a current real time display when using the nav. I would like for it to display both but cannot find a way.


----------



## jamesdeanj

Finally tracked down my reverse wire in my 93 4Runner. All connected now for automatically switching to rear view.










I also have my dual battery all connected through a constant/heavy duty solenoid. Solenoid switch is controlled by my ignition so that the stereo head unit and amps don’t draw on my engine battery while chillin at car and truck shows.


----------



## BenC

When I speak to someone using bluetooth there is a horrible echo when they speak. It is making this feature almost worthless. Did I install the 6140 incorrectly? Is anyone else experiencing this issue?


----------



## Daggar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenC* /forum/post/16598565
> 
> 
> When I speak to someone using bluetooth there is a horrible echo when they speak. It is making this feature almost worthless. Did I install the 6140 incorrectly? Is anyone else experiencing this issue?




I would try deleting all BT devices from the 6140 and re-pairing. Soft boot the phone as well.


----------



## BenC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daggar* /forum/post/16600772
> 
> 
> I would try deleting all BT devices from the 6140 and re-pairing. Soft boot the phone as well.



This worked! Thank you.


So, the academic question is why would that work? (Not that I am complaining).


----------



## IIGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IIGood* /forum/post/16567516
> 
> 
> I can once again pair my phone via Bluetooth to the 6140 and all works well. Full results should be seen next week.



Things are still going well between my phone and the 6140. I think the replacement phone did it; maybe the previous phone was just tired (and it wasn't even a year old!).


Now that things are all good with the 6140, I'm trying to unload my old 512 and Bluetooth module. I'd post a classified here but I don't have enough posts yet I guess. Though I've had a couple bites locally.


----------



## Daggar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenC* /forum/post/16601572
> 
> 
> This worked! Thank you.
> 
> 
> So, the academic question is why would that work? (Not that I am complaining).



BT so far doesn't seem to be an EXACT science. hehe Sometimes 'garbage' gets in with the various device drivers on either device end and cleaning it all up and starting from scratch can help. I've noticed that often pairing multiple devices can cause strange things to happen as well. Who's to say exactly...










Good to hear that you got it going though.


----------



## Daggar

Gratuitous pic of my setup so far.











The overhead console is from Fahrenheit. I've got it setup so that video can be fed to the overhead monitor from the 6140 and vice verse. When playing audio from the overhead console to the 6140, I use the built in transmitter from the Fahrenheit to the FM receiver in the 6140 and the video port for the rear-view cam. Works pretty well.


Also: You can see the little clock that I had to put on the dash because the Nav screen doesn't display current time while in Nav mode. lol If anyone comes across a nice car clock... hook a brutha up. hehe


----------



## IIGood

Is that "I am Legend" you've got playing? I'd recognize that GT500...hehe. When he started to lose control of the car, I cringed hoping nothing would happen to it. LOL.


----------



## Daggar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IIGood* /forum/post/16602423
> 
> 
> Is that "I am Legend" you've got playing? I'd recognize that GT500...hehe. When he started to lose control of the car, I cringed hoping nothing would happen to it. LOL.



Hehe... it is and I'm a Ford nut so it seemed appropriate. Thank god they didn't crack up the car. lol


----------



## GFerg

Recently ordered my 6140. It's currently in transit. Also picked up the Kenwood iPod kit as well. It was between this and the Pioneer F90BT, but I kept reading about software problems, slow load times, and consistent rebooting with the Pioneer unit. Checked out this forum and other customer testimonials, and not many serious problems if any, which is great.


But a few quick questions.


Does the Navigation allow for voice input or is it only accessible by the touch screen?


I noticed that the 7140 and up feature a Phone Number Search and Call feature through the Navigation (for POI's etc). Is this feature also available for our system? Maybe through upgrade?


How does everyone like the audio/video quality through CD, DVD, and ipod? Equilizer controls etc?


Most modern vehicles with GPS mount the antenna on the rear shelf under the carpet (I have a Maxima). Is it necessary for me to mount the antenna outside of the car on the body? I prefer not to and would like to know if anyone has tried this yet.


Thanks!!


----------



## Daggar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GFerg* /forum/post/16608056
> 
> 
> Recently ordered my 6140. It's currently in transit. Also picked up the Kenwood iPod kit as well. It was between this and the Pioneer F90BT, but I kept reading about software problems, slow load times, and consistent rebooting with the Pioneer unit. Checked out this forum and other customer testimonials, and not many serious problems if any, which is great.
> 
> 
> But a few quick questions.
> 
> 
> Does the Navigation allow for voice input or is it only accessible by the touch screen?
> 
> 
> I noticed that the 7140 and up feature a Phone Number Search and Call feature through the Navigation (for POI's etc). Is this feature also available for our system? Maybe through upgrade?
> 
> 
> How does everyone like the audio/video quality through CD, DVD, and ipod? Equilizer controls etc?
> 
> 
> Most modern vehicles with GPS mount the antenna on the rear shelf under the carpet (I have a Maxima). Is it necessary for me to mount the antenna outside of the car on the body? I prefer not to and would like to know if anyone has tried this yet.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



The Nav controls are touch screen only (only the phone features include hands free voice ops).


The Nav unit is Garmin and yes, if you search for and find what you're looking for, you'll get a phone number after selecting it and prior to setting it as a destination or way point.


The video quality is good. Given the size of the screen, you can't really expect poor quality. It looks better than my roof mounted screen (but again, it's smaller and so are the pixels). The Audio quality will largely depend on the speaker system that you're running it through. I run mine through the OEM speaker system of my Suburban (which by the way is no slouch) and there is a definite improvement in overall sound over the OEM head unit. The equalizer controls come in what I call, "packages". They are a bunch of pre-loaded settings that are user selectable. I had no problem finding one that I like and didn't spend much time trying to customize beyond that.


You can mount the GPS ant pretty much where you like. Outside of course, is ideal for best signal but I don't imagine that mounting it in the rear window would be much of a problem. The antennae is small... roughly 1 inch by 1 inch square and a quarter inch tall.


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GFerg* /forum/post/16608056
> 
> 
> Most modern vehicles with GPS mount the antenna on the rear shelf under the carpet (I have a Maxima). Is it necessary for me to mount the antenna outside of the car on the body? I prefer not to and would like to know if anyone has tried this yet.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



My GPS antenna is mounted under the dash on a vent pipe. I placed the metal base on first then the antenna with a little glue on the sides to make sure it did not move. I've never had a problem with signal.


----------



## jamesdeanj

You just have to keep in mind that gps works by line of site. If there is anything (mostly metal) that blocks the antenna from a direct view of the satellites it can weaken or prevent the signal. It will usually still work just fine, but if mounted inside the car, there will be angles that you are aimed that will block some of the signals with the roof or body of your car. Go to the Sat signal strength screen and move your antenna around till you find the best position. Then mount your antenna there. Most of the time at the front of your trunk or run the wire around your windshield gasket and put it at the top of the windshield on your roof works well.


Most people don't have this option but I mounted mine in front of my roof rack rails. Since my truck was all apart from a color change paint job, most of the installation was easier because the interior panels were already removed. This allowed me to place my GPS antenna on the roof in front of my roof rack foot for that stealth look. First I installed a urethane paint protection film where the antenna would sit in front of the rail, and then I drilled a hole under the removed foot, ran the antenna wire through and to the head unit. The end cap was then slotted to allow for the wire, a dollop of silicone was squeezed around the wire and hole and the cab replaced.


----------



## IIGood

I mounted mine in the dash as well, as close to the top as possible. Worked out nicely...there's a bracket above the vents that's just big enough to wedge the antenna between. And it's right under the top of the pad, so it isn't too blocked. I do need to get back in there and maybe put a piece of double-sided tape on the antenna just to make sure it doesn't come loose.


My signal strength hasn't been compromised and it all looks pretty stealthy. I'm quite proud of myself.










Next project: get the USB port mounted a little neater in the coin tray.


Daggar: I'm a Ford nut too; I've got a 2003 Mustang GT that the 6140 is in. Wish I could get a 2010 but really don't want a car payment right now. Heh. I've had 3 other Mustangs as well...it's all I've owned since I started driving in '94.


----------



## GFerg

Great info guys. Thanks! I look forward to installing and enjoying this headunit.


----------



## jbk585

I have the DNX-6140. Has anyone got the Auto Zoom feature to work correctly in the Nav unit? It seems like whatever I set it to, (something larger than my current zoom level, something smaller than my current zoom level, auto, etc) I don't notice any change in the zoom level (in or out) at any speed.



The manual is pretty vague and doesn't really explain this feature. Anyone got it working? Can you explain how it's supposed to work / how to set it up right?



Thanks, any help is appreciated.


----------



## Daggar

I "think", that the auto zoom feature that you're talking about, works off of your current location in relation to the next way point instruction and is NOT based upon your speed in the vehicle.


The more details there are in your next turn or course deviation, the more it zooms in so that you can see relevant cross streets and land marks.


----------



## jbk585

Thanks Daggar,



Wow. If that's the case, then I had the wrong idea completely. While I was trying to find info on the auto-zoom feature, some other website somewhere mentioned it being speed-related, and made it sound like when you speed up, the map zooms out, and zooms in when you slow down to let you see more detail, etc.


Another thing I was apparently wrong about: I was looking for this feature to work while just in plain old "Map View" mode, and not actually navigating to a destination. From what you are saying, it sounds like it's tied to the navigation functionality. That makes sense, I'll have to play around with it in Nav mode to see how it works.



Thanks for taking the time to answer.


----------



## jamesdeanj

I thought auto-zoom was the closer you were to your destination the more zoomed in (and detailed) the map got. I could be wrong but that's what mine does.


----------



## Daggar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesdeanj* /forum/post/16643693
> 
> 
> I thought auto-zoom was the closer you were to your destination the more zoomed in (and detailed) the map got. I could be wrong but that's what mine does.




I believe that you are correct on that aspect:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daggar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I "think", that the auto zoom feature that you're talking about, works off of your current location in relation to the next way point instruction and is NOT based upon your speed in the vehicle.



The other portion of the zoom function allows for more "zoom" if there are multiple mistakes that you can make for your next turn (i.e. lots of little cross streets etc).


Something else I've noticed with the 6140 is that it doesn't seem to zoom in as quickly as my Nuvi 680 does. The Nuvi seemed to have all the details up a bit before the Nav in the 6140 does. It's still seems to be timely though. I just had to adjust to the additional time the 6140 takes to zoom in for detail.


----------



## GFerg

Well my friend and I installed it yesterday. He does radio installations professionally. I'm really liking it. Still trying to figure everything out as it seems like there are endless menus and pages to work through.


A few things I'm currently struggling with.


Bluetooth - I have a Verizon Samsung i760. Kenwood website says my phone is compatible, but if I want to make/receive a call, the phone would connect to the person calling, but nothing would come through the speakers. It would show on the headunit that it is connected. At times, I couldnt hear the person at all, but they could hear me, and other times the bluetooth would completely drop the call after a few seconds. Very annoying. And forget about the bluetooth interrupting the radio or ipod to pick up the phone. It simply wont work.


We've tried my friends phone, and it syncs flawlessly with his.


Also, the voice control option (to dial a phone #) for whatever reason is not available and I can not store any of my contacts on the headunit. These are features that should work with my phone.


According to a few people I called, the microphone reception is incredible. I have it mounted in the gauge cluster right behind the steering wheel. I guess location is key. lol


Navi - still working on it. I play my music at higher levels sometimes, and unfortunately I'm not able to hear the directions. The voice is turned to the highest setting, and i have it set to mute audio while it directs through the front speakers. I'm sure there are more options, but I have to keep searching.


I do like the feature that displays the directions on whatever screen I may be viewing,, however it sometimes blocks out some vital controls which really annoys me. There is an option to completely turn it off, but I would like the option to temporarily close it or minimize it.



The Audio playback sounds splendid, ipod controls on the display are pretty slick, but I do wish I could hold the search button to get to a song instead of frantically pressing/poking the screen.


Other than that, I am greatly enjoying this new headunit!!


----------



## GFerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daggar* /forum/post/16649885
> 
> 
> I believe that you are correct on that aspect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other portion of the zoom function allows for more "zoom" if there are multiple mistakes that you can make for your next turn (i.e. lots of little cross streets etc).
> 
> 
> Something else I've noticed with the 6140 is that it doesn't seem to zoom in as quickly as my Nuvi 680 does. The Nuvi seemed to have all the details up a bit before the Nav in the 6140 does. It's still seems to be timely though. I just had to adjust to the additional time the 6140 takes to zoom in for detail.



Ive noticed this too. But on my end, I think its because I have the detail set on the highest setting. On normal, it was fine with zooming in and out quickly. I may have to turn off the autozoom feature. Not sure I like that setting.


----------



## jamesdeanj

Has anyone added Topo maps to their unit? I have a 4Runner and go off roading and thought it would be cool to have topo maps on a big screen, instead of my little hand helds. Can you switch between multiple maps or does installing another map wipe out the road maps?


----------



## IIGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GFerg* /forum/post/16649969
> 
> 
> Bluetooth - I have a Verizon Samsung i760. *SNIP*



I have an LG Dare/VX9700. See my earlier posts if you'd like...basically what it comes down to is that my phone would sporadically connect to the stereo's Bluetooth at first. I had the phone's firmware updated, and it worked a little more consistently. Then it stopped altogether. I took the phone into the store to see if they could undo the update, and they just ended up swapping the phone. Now the Bluetooth connects perfectly every time. I guess the first one's guts were dying.



> Quote:
> I do like the feature that displays the directions on whatever screen I may be viewing,, however it sometimes blocks out some vital controls which really annoys me. There is an option to completely turn it off, but I would like the option to temporarily close it or minimize it.



While I'm listening to music, the button I press to minimize the green box with the directions is the FNC (hard) button. Dunno if that helps you...


----------



## xterrerx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesdeanj* /forum/post/16653345
> 
> 
> Has anyone added Topo maps to their unit? I have a 4Runner and go off roading and thought it would be cool to have topo maps on a big screen, instead of my little hand helds. Can you switch between multiple maps or does installing another map wipe out the road maps?



From the FJCruisersForums website:

According to my DNX-6140 owners manual, you simply insert the updated map DVD into the DVD drive in the Kenwood and follow the instructions on the screen.


This is the same method used to install customized POI's into the unit: Create a 'Garmin' folder, copy the POI.gpi file created using the Garmn POI Loader to the folder & insert the DVD into the Kenwood & follow the on-screen prompts. Firmware updates are handled in the same manner.


I downloaded the wayponts for various major offroad trails from the FunTreks and used the Garmin POI converter. I put the DVD in the disk drive and it loaded all the trails into the POI. It does not delete your existing POIs but it will delete any _custom_ POIs.


----------



## bellaskid

I installed my Wife's DNX-6140 in her 2009 Pontiac Montana SV6 about a month ago. The install went well with the help of a GMOS-01 to interface the DNX-6140 with the Onstar and the chimes that are channeled though the radio speakers. I have the FM Traffic Rx hooked up as well.


I finally got around to trying to connect to the GPS unit. I was successful in connecting to the GPS via the traffic usb port. I updated the GPS using Garmin's WebUpdater software successfully using the traffic USB port. I also went to the site and downloaded the USB drivers and after connecting and disconnecting the USB cable a couple of times the drivers were installed correctly. When the USB cable is connected and the GPS is on two buttons show up at the bottom of the screen. The first button says "Garmin Mode" and the second says "USB Mass Storage". Select the USB button and you can now see the [Drive]:\\Garmin folder in Windows Explorer. I backed up my gmapprom.img map file in "USB Mass Storage" mode and installed the 2010 maps with the Garmin "MapInstall" software via the USB cable in "Garmin" mode!


The only thing left is to get a decent license plate mounted backup camera. Any ideas?


----------



## bellaskid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daggar* /forum/post/16586459
> 
> 
> Well I looked around for this and sure enough, the nav will display the current time EXCEPT for when you have the nav mapping a destination for you. When it's actually providing you a driving path, it displays your arrival time so I'm still out a current real time display when using the nav. I would like for it to display both but cannot find a way.



I have it setup to show the current time with and without setting a destination. To set up the GPS as I do complete the following:


Select the GPS and go into the Garmin "Settings" -> "Map" -> "Map Data Fields"


Select "Thin"


For settings with a route set I have:


1. Speed, Heading, Time

2. Elev, ft

3. Next Turn

4. Arrival Distance, Arrival Time


For settings without a route set I have:


1. Speed, Heading, Time

2. Elev, ft

3. Next Turn

4. Address


Hope this helps. There are many options to choose from. A little trial and error should get you what you want.


----------



## GLM441

I have the Kenwood KCA-iP301V connected to my USB input of my 6140. I was wondering if I could use a 2 port mini hub so I could use a flash drive when the IPOD is not in use.


----------



## GFerg

Here are some pics of the install. Came out very good. Looks stock.


----------



## GFerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IIGood* /forum/post/16657052
> 
> 
> I have an LG Dare/VX9700. See my earlier posts if you'd like...basically what it comes down to is that my phone would sporadically connect to the stereo's Bluetooth at first. I had the phone's firmware updated, and it worked a little more consistently. Then it stopped altogether. I took the phone into the store to see if they could undo the update, and they just ended up swapping the phone. Now the Bluetooth connects perfectly every time. I guess the first one's guts were dying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm listening to music, the button I press to minimize the green box with the directions is the FNC (hard) button. Dunno if that helps you...



Interesting. Thanks for the info. I called Verizon and it sohws that I have the latest Bluetooth update, but not the latest Windows update. However they said the update should not affect the Bluetooth. I will update it anyway soon, then try it.


LOL, I called Kenwood for assistance and they say call Verizon. I called Verizon and they say call Kenwood. WOW. But no big deal. I will figure this out. If not then I will wait till the end of the year so I can update my phone.


Thanks for the FNC button. Works perfectly.


----------



## lapdbandit

Well i just got mine installed in my 94 trans am and i have an issue, i get no sound to my sub, the rca output for the sub doesnt send any sound to my amp, i know because when i first turned it on i had the rca cables for my components accidentally hooked up to the amp for my sub, so i switched it and now i get power to my speakers but nothing to my sub. Is there a way to adjust this?


Also sucks is that i didnt ground the parking brake wire because i was going to just be using a usb to play video, but it wont play video even from a usb without the brake wired up


----------



## Daggar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GFerg* /forum/post/16684367
> 
> 
> Interesting. Thanks for the info. I called Verizon and it sohws that I have the latest Bluetooth update, but not the latest Windows update. However they said the update should not affect the Bluetooth. I will update it anyway soon, then try it.
> 
> 
> LOL, I called Kenwood for assistance and they say call Verizon. I called Verizon and they say call Kenwood. WOW. But no big deal. I will figure this out. If not then I will wait till the end of the year so I can update my phone.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the FNC button. Works perfectly.



Isn't that typical? lol I suppose that, that's why many companies outsource their tech support to India where you get to talk to some guy named Ted. hahaha They're cheaper and you get the same level of tech support anyway.


If you haven't seen this yet, take a look. LOL


Not work Safe: Not kid safe:

Tech Support


----------



## GFerg

LMAO @ that video!!!


----------



## IIGood

Foamy's awesome! Love that vid...probably mostly because I do helpdesk support (for an IT company, fortunately).


"What is your operating system, the system you are operating??" LMAO.


----------



## AZ2000EX

new user......


i have a 2007 Kenwood DPX302, DD, head unit installed.....most of the features do not work any more. thinking about a new head unit DNX6140. will the new unit slide into the kenwood chasis? I know the cabling may be different but will it slide in?


----------



## ymarker

So finally hit they buy now button and am now anxiously waiting for the 6140 to come in next week. I bought it off e-bay and the seller is offering a 1 year seller warranty and am considering getting a square trade warranty as well.


Was thinking of using best buy mobile (~$150) to have it installed. Any pearls from current owners? I know I should ask (if they'll do it) to have the parking break wire hot - anything else?


I realize I'm gonna be SOL on the upcoming 2010 map upgrades for 6140 since I didn't use an authorized dealer.


Will be mostly using the navigation and music.


----------



## CRussell0300

I see on Garmin's website that you can download custom vehicle icons for some of their GPS units...


Can anyone shed some light on how to load these onto the DNX6140? Or does anyone even know if that is possible?


Thanks!


EDIT:

A friend of a friend installed my DNX6140 today in my '07 Ford Escape. It took about 2.5 hours, we ran into a few snags, but those were problems with the the car, not the DNX6140. Afterward, I spent an hour changing a bunch of settings, programming radio stations, and playing with the unit. I tested out a bunch of the features, and I'm extremely happy with it!


For those who are curious, the bluetooth paired seamlessly with my iPhone 3G, address book and all - no problems whatsoever. I made some test calls, they came in clear for me, and the people on the other end said they heard me just fine, but I sounded "a little funny" - like normal speakerphones. I have the mic placed right on my steering wheel column. I had no problems with dropping the signal or anything like that.


Still not sure how to load the custom vehicle choices onto the GPS... And does anyone know how to change the startup screen to a custom image? There are instructions in the manual for a custom background, but nothing as far as I can tell for a custom startup screen... I have heard that it can be done, though.


Woohoo!


----------



## dichrodave

Just had my 6140 installed in my 2008 smart car. Works great. Bluetooth works with LG Dare, GPS works fine, DVD plays while driving (grounded brake wire), USB works ok. The one problem I have is the same as someone mentioned earlier. I can't view JPG files. Any suggestions?


----------



## IIGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CRussell0300* /forum/post/16692131
> 
> 
> And does anyone know how to change the startup screen to a custom image? There are instructions in the manual for a custom background, but nothing as far as I can tell for a custom startup screen... I have heard that it can be done, though.



I can get you the exact procedure later; I forget off the top of my head...but before you do it, you might wanna make note of all your custom settings that you spent all that time adjusting! Getting the custom startup screen involves pressing the "Reset" button...and that's gonna wipe *everything* out.


I think the combo is SRC, Eject, and Reset. You'll have to have the image on a USB device.


----------



## csnewb

aside from all the workability issues, i was wondering how to people set up their audio with all the bells and whistles they provide.


granted this is a highly subjective topic, but what are the common settings you guys use?


stock speakers - cross over at 60 HZ all around

sub is after market amplified bass tube


equalizer

low - 60 HZ

Q factor 1.5


Can't remember the rest.


the pain point for my system is that the red menu color can not be changed. you can change the panel color but not the menu... doesn't make sense.


----------



## GFerg

So I tried uploading the update to my phone to hopefully get the bluetooth to work, but I couldnt even get that far. The damn phone wouldn't sync with the computer. lol. So Verizon is sending me a new phone with hopefully the update already installed.


The last time I will be purchasing a Windows enabled phone until they work out the bugs. To many little problems that have been pissing me off.





As for the audio settings, I really did not mess around with the crossovers and etc to much. I dont have an aftermarket sub or amp in my car. Just stock speakers. So leaving Q factor, cross overs, etc really didnt change much if anything at all. For my listening pleasure I have the bass set a notch below the highest setting, mid range in somewhere in the middle, and treble is at the highest setting. Brings out the key instruments (highs and mid range) a lot more IMO. With this headunit, IMO an aftermarket sub is necessary. My stock Bose headunit seemed to process a lot more bass into the music, sometimes with a lot of distortion depending on the song. Although I do miss some key bass notes that the stock headunit processed, I love how much louder I can play it without any distortion. Plus everything sounds way better no matter what volume.




Also, when DVD is enabled, does it adjust for surround sound? I dont know if its me, but music video DVD's and movies sound incredible on this system!!


----------



## IIGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csnewb* /forum/post/16702042
> 
> 
> granted this is a highly subjective topic, but what are the common settings you guys use?



I'd bet it is indeed very subjective, and all kinds of variables could be involved. My car has separate amps in it from the factory (this convoluted Mach 460 setup Ford decided to install in the Mustangs) so when I first installed the 6140, everything sounded flat, full of bass, and kinda "muffled." I spent some time tweaking all the levels, though I have no idea what all that stuff means, LOL...until it just sounded right to me. I wrote down all the settings and have that paper in the glovebox of my car in case it gets wiped out somehow (battery change, reset of the unit needed, whatever).


----------



## xterrerx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daggar* /forum/post/16299226
> 
> 
> There's not a whole lot of information about these things out there yet (perhaps it's new?), but needless to say that the included instructrions leave MUCH to be desired.



The 150-page manual can be found on crutchfield.com.


----------



## GFerg

So Verizon finally sent me my replacement phone. Bluetooth sync'd on the first try, but its still a little buggy. For some reason sometimes I can't make a phone call by using my phone book. I would press the send button continuously on the touch screen and the system wouldnt do anything. Then it would disconnect the bluetooth only to reconnect in a few seconds. Other times it works perfectly. I dont get it, but whatever. I can still enter a call from the phone itself and use hands free without a problem. I guess I will just have to do that from now on till I get to upgrade from this crappy Windows operated phone.





Lastly, I cant for the life of me find out how to save presets for the radio stations. I've looked at that retarded manual many times on how to do it, but I don't get it. I barely listen to radio, but would still like to input my presets. Has anyone done this yet?


----------



## ymarker

The 6140 is sitting at my home and I can't find anyone to install it with the green wire grounded.










BB wants $200 to install it to spec w/ no grounding. The seemed a little hazy on the unit as he'd never installed one before. I didn't want to be his guinea pig.


EDIT: getting it installed as we speak or errr write.


----------



## dichrodave

My installer said they couldn't hook it up to ground either. What they did was connect a spare wire to ground and then they put both ends of the green wire and ground wire in the glove box (through a hole they drilled). I then connected both ends to a switch so I could turn it on or off. Works great!


----------



## IIGood

Not surprising they don't want to ground the video wire. They don't want that liability falling on them. That wire getting spliced to the parking brake is a safety feature, so it's highly doubtful you'll find any professional installer that will splice it to ground.


----------



## citruspilot

Just got my 6140 installed into my 2004 Highlander works great. One thing I admit though is the GPS is a comedown, I had been using the Nuvi 765 so having the signage pop up will be missed. One thing I have not been able to find, has anyone found how you can turn the volume down on the GPS voice instructions. By the way, I have my iPOD along with Sirius hooked up to my unit.


----------



## ymarker

Some of the local analog radio stations (don't have HD radio) have static and also there seems to be no sound coming from the rear speakers. I'm guessing the installer goofed up.


EDIT: what kind of thumb drives are folks using? The car gets too hot down here to leave an ipod in the glove box. Also what are you guys using to convert x264 to mpeg2 that the unit reads. I was thinking of just using badaboom. I'm wondering if it can read ipod video if we can get away with a better codec


----------



## citruspilot

I live in GA and it gets pretty hot. I have left my 80g iPOD in my car pretty much for the last two years and so far, it keeps on ticking...


----------



## xterrerx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GFerg* /forum/post/16727889
> 
> 
> Lastly, I cant for the life of me find out how to save presets for the radio stations. I've looked at that retarded manual many times on how to do it, but I don't get it. I barely listen to radio, but would still like to input my presets. Has anyone done this yet?



If I'm reading your question correctly, dial to the station you want to preset and then press and hold on F1 or 3-5 seconds. Then dial to the next station you want to preset and press and hold on F2 for 3-5 seconds, etc. You can store more presets by pressing on "FM" and it will switch to FM1, FM2, or FM3. You can set individual presets for each of FM1, FM2, or FM3.


----------



## dichrodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citruspilot* /forum/post/16733796
> 
> 
> Just got my 6140 installed into my 2004 Highlander works great. One thing I admit though is the GPS is a comedown, I had been using the Nuvi 765 so having the signage pop up will be missed. One thing I have not been able to find, has anyone found how you can turn the volume down on the GPS voice instructions. By the way, I have my iPOD along with Sirius hooked up to my unit.



To set your GPS volume look on page 67 of the manual for AV interface. item 13 adjusts for nav voice.


----------



## citruspilot

Thank you for that


----------



## fastfreddie

Does anyone know how to hook up A/V headphones to the DNX6140 so that someone can watch a DVD without the rest of the people in the car hearing it? I have tried to hook up headphones to the A/V output rear jack, but no sound (maybe because it is only a pre-output). What about Bluetooth AV headsets? Can you pair those to this unit?


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fastfreddie* /forum/post/16742391
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to hook up A/V headphones to the DNX6140 so that someone can watch a DVD without the rest of the people in the car hearing it? I have tried to hook up headphones to the A/V output rear jack, but no sound (maybe because it is only a pre-output). What about Bluetooth AV headsets? Can you pair those to this unit?



You may have to select DVD in the AV setup menu. My DDX812 has DVD, AVin1, AVin2, IPOD video as possible sources. My AVout is connected to a Boss Audio BV7HIR and two cheap IR headphones. I also send audio to a Nady HA-1X4 4-Channel Headphone Amp so I can use real headphones.

http://www.amazon.com/Boss-BV7HIR-Wi.../dp/B000EOOU2G 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00..._ya_oh_product 
http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.com...sku=480043#new


----------



## IIGood

If there's anybody out there reading this that's thinking about picking up one of these units, now is a great time. Kenwood is offering a $100 rebate on the 6140 and a couple other units.

Kenwood's Navigate a Rebate offer 


Only available through authorized dealers; Best Buy seems to be excluded.


----------



## arowana man

hey guys just bought a 6140 with ipod,bt,sat going to try to install sun never done it before but i will try can any tell me how to get dvd working while in motion any help would be great thanks


----------



## GLM441

I have the Kenwood KCA-iP301V connected to my USB input of my 6140. I was wondering if I could use a 2 port mini hub so I could use a flash drive when the IPOD is not in use.


----------



## jamesdeanj

Downloaded the POI of all the traffic cameras in AZ. Set the file to alert me 1/4 mile away. It's great having that little reminder.


----------



## jamesdeanj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GLM441* /forum/post/16756546
> 
> 
> I have the Kenwood KCA-iP301V connected to my USB input of my 6140. I was wondering if I could use a 2 port mini hub so I could use a flash drive when the IPOD is not in use.



I know it won't read a card reader, because it doesn't have an IRQ allocation to asign them different positions. I think it may have the same problem if you try to have 2 usb items plugged in, even if the iPod is off. I could be wrong, only one way to find out.


(Side note: iPods play the music thru the mini plugs, not the usb. It only uses the USB part for data transfer, charging and control.)


----------



## ymarker

Any recommendations for a USB thumb drive ~8gb or so that doesn't hang up the system. I tried a 16gb microsdhc with an adaptor and that seems to lock up the unit after several songs. Thinking of getting the patriot xt for $20 for the 8gb from the egg which is supposed to be 200x though not sure it'll make a difference on this. Mostly for listening to music with some videos here and there


----------



## jamesdeanj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ymarker* /forum/post/16768132
> 
> 
> Any recommendations for a USB thumb drive ~8gb or so that doesn't hang up the system. I tried a 16gb microsdhc with an adaptor and that seems to lock up the unit after several songs. Thinking of getting the patriot xt for $20 for the 8gb from the egg which is supposed to be 200x though not sure it'll make a difference on this. Mostly for listening to music with some videos here and there



I have a 32g Verbatim. It takes a several seconds to load when first plugged in, but after it's loaded it reads fast and I haven't had any lock up problems.


----------



## theoshaks

Hi Guys,


I have just bought the dnx6140.

I am planning to use the kenwood ipod cable.Wanted to know how

to set up a tv tuner for this unit.I do not want to use the front A/V in.

Appreciate any suggestion on where to connect the tv tuner.


Thanks,Shak.


----------



## Rusky

I've had the DNX6140 for a few weeks now and I truly love it. This is my 1st in-dash navigation system, I had the Garmin iQue 3600 before, and I honestly cannot find any cons with it.


My question is what is the correct way to load .IMG map files onto it? I tried burning a DVD with the .IMG file in both the root directory and inside a "Garmin" folder and when inserting the DVD, nothing happened.


Would loading the file onto a USB drive allow me to upgrade the map?


PS. How does this forum react to the downloading of software (torrents), is it frowned upon or can it be discussed?


----------



## citsur86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CRussell0300* /forum/post/16692131
> 
> 
> I see on Garmin's website that you can download custom vehicle icons for some of their GPS units...
> 
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on how to load these onto the DNX6140? Or does anyone even know if that is possible?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> A friend of a friend installed my DNX6140 today in my '07 Ford Escape. It took about 2.5 hours, we ran into a few snags, but those were problems with the the car, not the DNX6140. Afterward, I spent an hour changing a bunch of settings, programming radio stations, and playing with the unit. I tested out a bunch of the features, and I'm extremely happy with it!
> 
> 
> For those who are curious, the bluetooth paired seamlessly with my iPhone 3G, address book and all - no problems whatsoever. I made some test calls, they came in clear for me, and the people on the other end said they heard me just fine, but I sounded "a little funny" - like normal speakerphones. I have the mic placed right on my steering wheel column. I had no problems with dropping the signal or anything like that.
> 
> 
> Still not sure how to load the custom vehicle choices onto the GPS... And does anyone know how to change the startup screen to a custom image? There are instructions in the manual for a custom background, but nothing as far as I can tell for a custom startup screen... I have heard that it can be done, though.
> 
> 
> Woohoo!



Do you have 3.0 software on the iPhone? I am having 2 issues using this unit with the iPhone:


------------------------------------------------------------------


When I have my iPhone playing on the iPod Source, and I attempt to make a telephone call using Voice Recognition the music gets transferred into the call and I can hear the music and the person. I should only be able to hear the person as the music should fade out.


I believe this is related to 2 things.


1. The phone and ipod source are coming from the same device, the iPhone.


2. iPhone Software 3.0 recently released enables Stereo Bluetooth whereas iPhone never had this before.


I feel I would not be the only one experiencing this problem and infact anyone using this unit with an iPhone would most likely be in a very similar situation.


Can you please try this? It would be a huge help in my troubleshooting as it is hard to find someone with an iPhone 3G and the same unit.


---------------------------------------------------------------


The other problem is if I leave my iPhone plugged in and start the car, the music will play for about 5 seconds, and i will be forced to unplug and replug in the iphone for the ipod music source to begin playing music again. Can you also try this?


----------



## BamAlmighty

On a cold start how long does it take for the GPS to lock on?


It takes mine anywhere between 30 seconds to 3 minutes and on a rare occasion it won't even lock on and will require a restart. After the first lock on, if I shutdown the car and restart it will lock on right away.


I have the antenna mounted under the top of the dash and usually get 4 to 5 bars of signal quality.


----------



## csnewb

is there any way to display a screen saver sequence while the music is playing? that would be cool. And I mean an animated saver, not just a picture.


----------



## jamesdeanj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BamAlmighty* /forum/post/16793942
> 
> 
> On a cold start how long does it take for the GPS to lock on?
> 
> 
> It takes mine anywhere between 30 seconds to 3 minutes and on a rare occasion it won't even lock on and will require a restart. After the first lock on, if I shutdown the car and restart it will lock on right away.
> 
> 
> I have the antenna mounted under the top of the dash and usually get 4 to 5 bars of signal quality.



As soon as the Kenwood/Garmin page goes away you should be acquiring signal. My antenna is on my roof and all signal bars ar usually pegged with a D in them. Maybe you might want to do some placement test to see if that helps.


----------



## jamesdeanj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csnewb* /forum/post/16797663
> 
> 
> is there any way to display a screen saver sequence while the music is playing? that would be cool. And I mean an animated saver, not just a picture.



How about the map, it's animated.










I know you can play slide show of pics in the same folder, but I don't know of any hack for screen saver.


----------



## yuxmyyg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citruspilot* /forum/post/16733796
> 
> 
> Just got my 6140 installed into my 2004 Highlander works great. One thing I admit though is the GPS is a comedown, I had been using the Nuvi 765 so having the signage pop up will be missed. One thing I have not been able to find, has anyone found how you can turn the volume down on the GPS voice instructions. By the way, I have my iPOD along with Sirius hooked up to my unit.



I want to install 6140 on my Toyota Highlander too. But from bestbuy.com I see it does not fit 2007 Highlander. I am not sure it is true or not. Also, 2 din in-dash radio is located in the bottom of the console. Is location too low for view purpose? Please let me know you installed by yourself and somebody else.


----------



## dcb315

I have all my music on a 32gb flash drive that is plugged into my 6140 and all works well except I have one album that I downloaded and it will not play that album. I called Kenwood and they had no answer. I take the flash drive out and plug it into my other car witch had a Kenwood also and it plays the album. also when I plug my flash drive into my laptop all my album artwork is there but it will not show up on the 6140....Thanks for any help!


----------



## citruspilot

I had mine done professionally, it is not too low to see.


----------



## dcb315

I converted the album to WMA , WAV, & MP3 and still no luck.....


----------



## Couchrack

I have a Sandisk cruzer micro 2gb that works great for mp3s. So I decided to upgrade to the Sandisk cruzer 16gb model. Unfortunately, the kenwood will not recognize it. Any suggestions to why?


----------



## Couchrack

I reformated the 16gb drive on an XP machine and downloaded the music from it and it works. I was on a Windows 7 OS.


----------



## ymarker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcb315* /forum/post/16808009
> 
> 
> I converted the album to WMA , WAV, & MP3 and still no luck.....



Make sure you're using the right setting per: http://www.kenwood.com/cs/ce/audiofi...0&lang=english


----------



## dcb315

Thanks YMarker...Still no luck....Check your inbox, I sent a little more info. Thanks DCB315


----------



## hansen70

I had my 6140 installed by Ultimate Electronics about two weeks ago. So far, I'd say I have good and bad. I've never had an aftermarket radio installed in a car before so this is a new experience for me and I have no technical experience in the area either. I'll go through the main functions and what I like and what is bothering me.


the unit was installed in a 2003 GMC Yukon XL Denali to replace the factory unit. In addition, I had it setup to output video to two headrest monitors I already had in the car. Nav, XM, iPOD cable, and blue-tooth all setup as well.

*Overall unit*

I like it quite a lot. Good sound and lots of bells and whistles. Better sound quality EXCEPT for one major issue. I'm getting "engine whine" through the speakers when the car is running and push on the gas. I took it back to the installer today and he said it is common on GMC cars that have the Bose speaker system and a seperate amplifier. I'm taking it back late this week where he'll try a workaround, but he's not optimistic. Does anyone else have this problem? It is annoying.

Update: Issue resolved. Installer found a feedback issue with the rear headrest and prior DVD player.
*DVD*

My old underseat DVD player burned out so this was my solution... a new $800 entertainment unit. It does work very well. Outputs video to the two headrest monitors in the back. The only gripe I have is that you have to have the main unit on the NAV screen to get the DVD video to show on the secondary screens. I would think that as long as the main screen is not showing the video, it would not care which screen is showing. E.g., I can't see the full XM screen. I can toggle between the functions using the sub-function menu at the bottom of the screen, but I can't change the main screen in NAV.

*iPOD*

I have the iPOD cable hook up and it works great. Quick to read my iPhone 3G 3.0. I have also been able to use the iPOD as the video out the rear headrest as well. Nice feature!

*Blue-tooth*

Paired quickly to my iPhone 3G 3.0 and my wifes iPhone (original) 3.0. The one thing that did not work though is getting either of our address books updated. I saw another poster said theirs updated automatically, but mine did not. I can't figure out how to get that to work manually either. Any help?

Update: I didn't realize the dang car has to have the e-break on to use the contacts and direct dial for the telephone. That's ridiculous, but explains my issue. Now I need to re-ground the light green wire.

I also have the same issue as another poster where if I make a call while playing music off the iPhone, the music does not shut off automatically. I have to pause it first. That's ridiculous.

*GPS*

Works fine. I actually prefer the maps of the factory unit. The Garmin ones are a bit cheesy. My only complaint so far is that the when zooming in or out, I can't tell what the distance is the map is showing. There's no scale saying the bar is approximately 1 mile, etc.

*XM*

Had that hooked up as well. I do have issue though where the screen will freeze on a channel. I don't know what series of events cause this, but it has happened multiple times. I can cycle through the channels only by using my steering wheel scan buttons, but not using the touchscreen itself. If I turn the car off then back on, it goes back to normal. Has anyone else experienced this?

*I can't really given this a final recommendation until I know if there are resolutions to the issues I have so far. If so, it's a great unit. If not, then it's mediocre at best.*

Update: Getting better. Now I rate a good unit. Just a few more quirks to resolve.



First time poster.


----------



## CRussell0300




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citsur86* /forum/post/16782412
> 
> 
> Do you have 3.0 software on the iPhone? I am having 2 issues using this unit with the iPhone:
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> When I have my iPhone playing on the iPod Source, and I attempt to make a telephone call using Voice Recognition the music gets transferred into the call and I can hear the music and the person. I should only be able to hear the person as the music should fade out.
> 
> 
> I believe this is related to 2 things.
> 
> 
> 1. The phone and ipod source are coming from the same device, the iPhone.
> 
> 
> 2. iPhone Software 3.0 recently released enables Stereo Bluetooth whereas iPhone never had this before.
> 
> 
> I feel I would not be the only one experiencing this problem and infact anyone using this unit with an iPhone would most likely be in a very similar situation.
> 
> 
> Can you please try this? It would be a huge help in my troubleshooting as it is hard to find someone with an iPhone 3G and the same unit.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> The other problem is if I leave my iPhone plugged in and start the car, the music will play for about 5 seconds, and i will be forced to unplug and replug in the iphone for the ipod music source to begin playing music again. Can you also try this?



Hi citsur86,


I do have the iPhone 3G with the new 3.0 software upgrade. I don't typically use my iPhone to play music, as I have an 80gb iPod that I hook up for that. I'll load some music, try it all out, and let you know.


----------



## uscgpilot76

Last week I did the install of my DNX-6140 into a 2008 Ford F250. I added the iPod cable, the aftermarket kit to allow the factory steering wheel controls to work, and the Kenwood backup camera. I used a diode between the reverse lamp wire and an auxiliary switch to allow power to the backup camera while driving forward, or when the vehicle is placed in reverse. Of course I also grounded the e-brake wire to allow all functions while driving.


My issue is that I want to watch music videos that are on my iPhone 3G without having to individually select which ones I want to view. In music only iPod mode, the unit will automatically play random songs or play them sequentially. When I go to view music videos, each video pops up as its own individual playlist. When I select a video and play it, the same video just plays over and over again unless I bring up the control screen and manually select another music video. I can't find a way around this. Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## akz

has anyone figured out if theres a button for playing all the random files within a folder (including the subfolders) and not just playing random files inside the folder??


----------



## ymarker

two q's:

1) Can anyone play .m4b (audio files w/ bookmark) from USB connected flash. I realize it'll probably work with ipod just waned to see if it'll work w/ thumb drive

2) Anyone know how to FF/RR within an audio file or get it to play the audio file back from where we left off when we last turned off the car? I'd like to listen to podcasts (mp3) files and don't want to start from the beginning of the file everytime.


----------



## westcoastman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akz* /forum/post/16841891
> 
> 
> has anyone figured out if theres a button for playing all the random files within a folder (including the subfolders) and not just playing random files inside the folder??



I tired and it won't play subfolders. I had about 250 folders with sub folders and it only randomizes the songs in the folder your on. With 250 folders and 4000 songs it took at least 10 minutes before I could start using the DNX6140.


When I tried with all 4000 songs at the root level the system would read for about 5 minutes and then reboot.


----------



## tuxicle

Does anyone else have issues with images loading very slowly? Reading decent sized images from the USB is next to impossible (~5 minutes for a large image from a 5 MP camera). I noticed that even very small images like album art embedded in music takes a while to load, and what's worse, the controls are inoperable when the images are loading. This even includes the volume knob!


----------



## chrisb007

my dnx 6140 is reading the files from iPod 8 gb nano but I have no audio. flash drive worked, but this is not. any ideas?


----------



## westcoastman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chrisb007* /forum/post/16873072
> 
> 
> my dnx 6140 is reading the files from iPod 8 gb nano but I have no audio. flash drive worked, but this is not. any ideas?



Have you attached the iPod to the DNX6140 with the Kenwood iPod cable adapter?


----------



## bw1605

i was wondering a couple things


First I am having severe issues with the iphone 3g and the bluetooth. everyone says that i sound like i am in a dungeon or just really far away and they cant understand me. i have deleted the iphone from the 6140 and re-paired it, same thing happened. called kenwood and he had me change a few settings, like what speaker the audio for phone cames out and nothing has changed, any ideas??


also i was wondering if anyone has figured out how to move your source buttons on the source select screen. like move them around and what not.



thanks for the help, and other than the bluetooth issue, i love this unit


----------



## Stoneman2382

I just installed my DNX6140 in my 09 Sierra Denali Yesterday. I was out last night playing around with a lot of the features and noticed that the NAV voice was extremely quiet when music is playing. I could only tell that it was saying something becasue the front speakers quit playing music, but I could not understand what it was saying. is there anyway to adjust the volume for the navigation?


Also, I was trying to get a movie to play from my iphone 3g (3.0 software), but could never get the HU to read from my phone. All the HU would do is charge my phone but was never able to read it.


I was just wondering if there was a firmware update for this unit yet or if there was something you guys could suggest that would help me fix these issues.


----------



## westcoastman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stoneman2382* /forum/post/16880510
> 
> 
> I just installed my DNX6140 in my 09 Sierra Denali Yesterday. I was out last night playing around with a lot of the features and noticed that the NAV voice was extremely quiet when music is playing. I could only tell that it was saying something becasue the front speakers quit playing music, but I could not understand what it was saying. is there anyway to adjust the volume for the navigation?
> 
> 
> Also, I was trying to get a movie to play from my iphone 3g (3.0 software), but could never get the HU to read from my phone. All the HU would do is charge my phone but was never able to read it.
> 
> 
> I was just wondering if there was a firmware update for this unit yet or if there was something you guys could suggest that would help me fix these issues.



Go to the AV Interface and on screen 3 you can adjust the volume for the NAV Voice. I have the Kenwood ipod cable with the iPhone 3G and have no issues yet playing tunes. It reads the iPhone fairly quick and displays artwork fine.


----------



## Stoneman2382

Ok. Thanks I'll try that when i get to my truck.


----------



## Airborne951

Hi guys,

I am waiting to receive my Kenwood DNX6140 and I have a few questions. Can a camera (not the backup camera) be connected to the Visual Input mini plug (with the right cable)? If so, how will I be able to select the input on the unit? Can the input be rename? Also, I have taken a look at the back of the unit (picture) and I am not sure I understand why the Rear Preout/SubWoofer are on the same connector, how does it work? Sorry If my questions are knid of Newbee!!!


Thanks.


----------



## Stoneman2382




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stoneman2382* /forum/post/16880510
> 
> 
> Also, I was trying to get a movie to play from my iphone 3g (3.0 software), but could never get the HU to read from my phone. All the HU would do is charge my phone but was never able to read it.





Ok, I was able to get the HU to read my iphone 3g, but now I am having problems figuring out how to play movies from my iphone. I have the $30 Ipod cable that I bought w/ the deck and I am able to see all of the Playlists, Artists, Songs, etc... on the phone, but i cannot figure out where the movies are. Could someone point me in the right direction please?


Also, I was trying to play a DVD that I had been watching in the house and wanted to finish in my truck. How do I access and navigate around the DVD Menu screen so I dont have to skip 30 chapters in the movie?


I apologize for the noob questions.. This is my 1st Kenwood HU. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## uscgpilot76

To play movies/Music videos/Audiobooks: Plug your phone in, and when on the main iPod page press the little arrow on the left of the menu bar near the bottom. Press it a couple times until you see "video" pop up within the small bar. Press video, and it will give you a choice of what types of media to play. If you figure out how to shuffle music videos, let me know.


----------



## Silent J

I have an older iPod (4th generation...colour screen with click wheel). Does anyone know if this iPod is compatible with the Kenwood Unit?


----------



## Stoneman2382

Hey guys, I was just curious if anyone is having the same problem as I am w/ their unit. I installed my DNX6140 with Metra GMOS LAN-05 harness adapter and the Volume is very low. I know it goes from 0-35, but when i listen to music, i have to listen to it on 35 just to be able to hear the music and I cannot even hear movies. Is there any way to increase the overall volume of the unit to where normal listening is around 20-25 instead of 35?


UPDATE**


I figured out the Volume issue. The Metra Harness adapter has a place next to one of the inputs that you can adjust volume using a phillips screw driver.


----------



## Stoneman2382




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Silent J* /forum/post/16900690
> 
> 
> I have an older iPod (4th generation...colour screen with click wheel). Does anyone know if this iPod is compatible with the Kenwood Unit?



Here's what Kenwood has listed as compatible. i'd thing the 4th gen would work, but it doesnt show here.


iPhone 3G

Touch

iPod Classic

iPod Video (5th/6th Gen)

iPod Nano (1st/2nd/3rd Gen)


I found this info toward the bottom of the page mentioned below.

http://www.kenwoodusa.com/Car_Entert...gation/DNX6140


----------



## Rusky

Does anyone know if I can load .img map files on this unit through a USB drive?


----------



## Nickster124

I am interested in buying the unit, well, kinda got my heart set on it already. The only thing I wondered is if the unit has any voice control settings? For instance with one of the Pioneer units, when you hook up an Ipod you can say the song you want to hear and it will play it. Also.. I have the LG Dare so I will mostlikely be posting again for help on how to get the thing working via bluetooth


----------



## Stoneman2382




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickster124* /forum/post/16911427
> 
> 
> I am interested in buying the unit, well, kinda got my heart set on it already. The only thing I wondered is if the unit has any voice control settings? For instance with one of the Pioneer units, when you hook up an Ipod you can say the song you want to hear and it will play it. Also.. I have the LG Dare so I will mostlikely be posting again for help on how to get the thing working via bluetooth



As far as I know, there is no functionality to change songs by saying the song name. The only thing I know that you can use your voice with is for the phone. and you have to prerecord all the contact names that you want to use voice commands for.

The bluetooth setup was very easy (at least using the Iphone 3G). Once you have your phone paired. it automatically syncs your contacts with the unit, and All I had to do to get music playing via bluetooth was choose the "bluetooth" source on the Select screen and start the music from my phone.


----------



## IIGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickster124* /forum/post/16911427
> 
> 
> I am interested in buying the unit, well, kinda got my heart set on it already.. I have the LG Dare so I will mostlikely be posting again for help on how to get the thing working via bluetooth



I've got a Dare too. Pairing it via Bluetooth is a pretty straightforward process. If you go back to the first few pages of this thread, you'll see my particular ordeal with it...but it just turns out that that particular handset was going south, coincidentally at the time I put the 6140 in my car.


With the new (to me) handset, Bluetooth is working flawlessly.


----------



## Nickster124

Thanks for the quick responces. I look forward to getting the unit.


----------



## alpher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickster124* /forum/post/16911427
> 
> 
> I am interested in buying the unit, well, kinda got my heart set on it already. The only thing I wondered is if the unit has any voice control settings? For instance with one of the Pioneer units, when you hook up an Ipod you can say the song you want to hear and it will play it. Also.. I have the LG Dare so I will mostlikely be posting again for help on how to get the thing working via bluetooth



It seems that only the DNX9140/9240 has this feature....


----------



## Nickster124

I just saw that the 9140 does have the feture as well as that Pioneer that Iwas talking about. Does anyone know how much more the 9140 runs then the 6140? I know its prolly substantial.


----------



## themgnt

Does anyone know how to get out of the demo mode on this thing? I had to change my car battery and then I went about re-doing my settings. I threw in a DVD to test and when I hit the eject button it says "Demonstration mode active. Cannot eject disc." I have no idea how I got into this mode, and despite finding a number of people asking the same question I have yet to find a solution. I've even tried resetting the unit and ejecting it with the car off but nothing happens. I've emailed Kenwood but it might be five days before they get back to me...


EDIT: I did manage to get the disc out by holding the Eject button for a long time, but when I reinserted it to check if it was resolved the same thing happened. I saw one solution that suggested holding the SRC button while resetting the unit (similar to the sequence used for loading a background image) but that did nothing.


----------



## alpher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *themgnt* /forum/post/16927640
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to get out of the demo mode on this thing? I had to change my car battery and then I went about re-doing my settings. I threw in a DVD to test and when I hit the eject button it says "Demonstration mode active. Cannot eject disc." I have no idea how I got into this mode, and despite finding a number of people asking the same question I have yet to find a solution. I've even tried resetting the unit and ejecting it with the car off but nothing happens. I've emailed Kenwood but it might be five days before they get back to me...
> 
> 
> EDIT: I did manage to get the disc out by holding the Eject button for a long time, but when I reinserted it to check if it was resolved the same thing happened. I saw one solution that suggested holding the SRC button while resetting the unit (similar to the sequence used for loading a background image) but that did nothing.



I have the steps to fix this...on my work computer...if noone beats me too it...ill post it in a few hours


----------



## alpher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *themgnt* /forum/post/16927640
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to get out of the demo mode on this thing? I had to change my car battery and then I went about re-doing my settings. I threw in a DVD to test and when I hit the eject button it says "Demonstration mode active. Cannot eject disc." I have no idea how I got into this mode, and despite finding a number of people asking the same question I have yet to find a solution. I've even tried resetting the unit and ejecting it with the car off but nothing happens. I've emailed Kenwood but it might be five days before they get back to me...
> 
> 
> EDIT: I did manage to get the disc out by holding the Eject button for a long time, but when I reinserted it to check if it was resolved the same thing happened. I saw one solution that suggested holding the SRC button while resetting the unit (similar to the sequence used for loading a background image) but that did nothing.




Here ya go











Display Mode ON (Disc eject is locked!) - EJECT + FNC + Reset

Display Mode OFF - SRC + Reset


Is the in store demo mode that you have stumbled onto







And its not mentioned in either the user manual or the service manual.


----------



## themgnt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alpher* /forum/post/16930597
> 
> 
> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Display Mode ON (Disc eject is locked!) - EJECT + FNC + Reset
> 
> Display Mode OFF - SRC + Reset
> 
> 
> Is the in store demo mode that you have stumbled onto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its not mentioned in either the user manual or the service manual.



Thanks. Not sure how I got into that mode since I didn't hit the reset button at all.


I did find the solution you mentioned and I don't believe it worked. (I'm giving benefit of the doubt that the solution I saw said FNC but I'm pretty sure it said SRC) I did hear back from Kenwood this morning and their solution is slightly different:


"To turn off, press and hold the SRC button, then press RESET Key. Continue to hold the SRC button until the unit fully powers back on."


The difference is holding down the SRC button.


-paul


----------



## themgnt

I don't think it's been mentioned in this thread but I found a tip for putting a custom start up image on your screen:


1. Get the "convert" file from Kenwood or just go to http://rapidshare.com/files/121330272/convert.html 


2. Put the convert file (it should have no extension) and your image file (it cannot have any spaces in the name) in the root directory of a USB drive


3. Connect the USB Thumb drive containing image file and convert program.


4. Enter setup mode by pressing and holding the FNC & EJECT keys, then press RESET Key.


5. Release reset key, and hold FNC & EJECT Key until illumination activates.


6. Press OEM Image.


7. Select the image file you want as your splash screen; after it loads and is displayed, hit "OK"


8. Cycle the unit and your new image should be displayed instead of the default Kenwood image!


Your image should be 480x240 to prevent distortion.


----------



## flexdmc

Great find for me! I just bought the DNX6140 about a couple weeks back and still getting used to its interface.

I think I've mastered most of it but I am having an issue with my iPhone caller ID.

When someone calls, just the number shows up even though I can see the full name and contact info from my iPhone contacts list.


I have no contacts "saved" on the 6140 directly and I haven't even tried it but I would think that if my phone number has a name attached it would show on the screen...


----------



## flexdmc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citsur86* /forum/post/16782412
> 
> 
> Do you have 3.0 software on the iPhone? I am having 2 issues using this unit with the iPhone:
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> When I have my iPhone playing on the iPod Source, and I attempt to make a telephone call using Voice Recognition the music gets transferred into the call and I can hear the music and the person. I should only be able to hear the person as the music should fade out.
> 
> 
> I believe this is related to 2 things.
> 
> 
> 1. The phone and ipod source are coming from the same device, the iPhone.
> 
> 
> 2. iPhone Software 3.0 recently released enables Stereo Bluetooth whereas iPhone never had this before.
> 
> 
> I feel I would not be the only one experiencing this problem and infact anyone using this unit with an iPhone would most likely be in a very similar situation.
> 
> 
> Can you please try this? It would be a huge help in my troubleshooting as it is hard to find someone with an iPhone 3G and the same unit.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> The other problem is if I leave my iPhone plugged in and start the car, the music will play for about 5 seconds, and i will be forced to unplug and replug in the iphone for the ipod music source to begin playing music again. Can you also try this?



I have 3.0 on my iPhone and ran in to this same problem.

What you have to do is go to your settings and in the bluetooth window, turn off your AD2P for your iPhone.


The reason for this problem is the bluetooth kicking on for the audio streaming. It's supposedly an "iPhone" problem and not with Kenwood so they say


----------



## alpher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *themgnt* /forum/post/16932320
> 
> 
> Thanks. Not sure how I got into that mode since I didn't hit the reset button at all.
> 
> 
> I did find the solution you mentioned and I don't believe it worked. (I'm giving benefit of the doubt that the solution I saw said FNC but I'm pretty sure it said SRC) I did hear back from Kenwood this morning and their solution is slightly different:
> 
> 
> "To turn off, press and hold the SRC button, then press RESET Key. Continue to hold the SRC button until the unit fully powers back on."
> 
> 
> The difference is holding down the SRC button.
> 
> 
> -paul



As i worte earlier:










Display Mode *OFF* - SRC + Reset


This is what i got from Kenwood europe.


----------



## Kaya

Anyone here figured out how to either update maps, or to change the voice?


I keep hearing about people installing the Australian Voice on their garmins.. I even have the files..


But just no clue how to go about doing that w/ the 6140


Thanks!


----------



## adam_177

Is it possible to update the US unit with Australian maps?


----------



## m.solimando

I just put this unit in yesterday and so far everything is working great. I was just wondering if the sms feature works at all with any Iphone. Or if there is anything I need to do. It doesn't even beep when I get a new text message. I have the 3gs now. Thanks.


----------



## Stoneman2382




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *themgnt* /forum/post/16932356
> 
> 
> I don't think it's been mentioned in this thread but I found a tip for putting a custom start up image on your screen:
> 
> 
> 1. Get the "convert" file from Kenwood or just go to http://rapidshare.com/files/121330272/convert.html
> 
> 
> 2. Put the convert file (it should have no extension) and your image file (it cannot have any spaces in the name) in the root directory of a USB drive
> 
> 
> 3. Connect the USB Thumb drive containing image file and convert program.
> 
> 
> 4. Enter setup mode by pressing and holding the FNC & EJECT keys, then press RESET Key.
> 
> 
> 5. Release reset key, and hold FNC & EJECT Key until illumination activates.
> 
> 
> 6. Press OEM Image.
> 
> 
> 7. Select the image file you want as your splash screen; after it loads and is displayed, hit "OK"
> 
> 
> 8. Cycle the unit and your new image should be displayed instead of the default Kenwood image!
> 
> 
> Your image should be 480x240 to prevent distortion.



I dont even think you need the convert file (although I'm sure this method works as well...


I changed my splash screen by plugging in a flash drive with the images kept in the root directory of the Drive and holding the "SRC" and "Eject" button. Then pressed the reset button and waited for Kenwood Splash screen to come up (while still holding SRC and Eject). When Screen comes up you can let go of the SRC and Eject buttons and you should have 2 options.. choose the OEM option and select your image. And you are correct that the images need to be in the 480X240.


----------



## themgnt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kaya* /forum/post/16944750
> 
> 
> Anyone here figured out how to either update maps, or to change the voice?



I have not done this yet, but there is a mini usb connection on the back of the unit. I had a spare mini usb plug laying around so I connected it. You will also need USB drivers for your laptop to recognize the device:

http://www8.garmin.com/support/downl...ils.jsp?id=591 


I haven't installed the drivers yet so...


From what I read this other USB connection is needed for computer related updates such as voices and maps. The built in USB cable will not work (tho I have no problem being proven wrong on this point).


I downloaded one of the voices and I clicked on the zip file to see if could hear what the voice sounded like (I have yet to find a link online to allow you to sample the voices). When I did so it asked me to plug in the USB cable to the device so it may be some automated thing.


Not sure about the maps - might need to be via USB, might simply be a DVD you insert and it loads the data from there.


BTW - This is the kind of cable you need. You can find them way cheaper, but this has a close up of what the connector looks like:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16812200434


----------



## flexdmc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m.solimando* /forum/post/16948254
> 
> 
> I just put this unit in yesterday and so far everything is working great. I was just wondering if the sms feature works at all with any Iphone. Or if there is anything I need to do. It doesn't even beep when I get a new text message. I have the 3gs now. Thanks.



SMS isn't supported with iPhone on this unit.

When you get an incoming call, does the name of the person show up or just the number?


----------



## m.solimando

No the name doesn't pop up. Also is there anyway to permenantly shut off the Bluetooth audio it's starting to be a pain having to shut off the adp2 everytime.


----------



## IIGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flexdmc* /forum/post/16952567
> 
> 
> SMS isn't supported with iPhone on this unit.



Is SMS supported with ANY phone on this unit? Doesn't work on mine (LG Dare)...though not sure I'd want it to anyway for safety reasons.


----------



## flexdmc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m.solimando* /forum/post/16953133
> 
> 
> No the name doesn't pop up. Also is there anyway to permenantly shut off the Bluetooth audio it's starting to be a pain having to shut off the adp2 everytime.



Taken from external source. Must have Jailbroken phone


Howto disable A2DP on the iPhone


The first directory that is interesting is the /var/mobile/Library/Preferences, where the iPhone stores the BlueTooth settings. These settings are stored in the PLIST format, so you need a PLIST editor (Mac or PC) or you need to convert them by hand. Transfer the com.apple.MobileBluetooth.services.plist andcom.apple.MobileBluetooth.devices.plist to your computer.


Edit com.apple.MobileBluetooth.services.plist

Use this file to disable the A2DPService. Open it and look for the A2DPService/State key. Set it to NO and delete any device that is in the history.


Edit com.apple.MobileBluetooth.devices.plist

When you open this file, you’ll see all the devices that have been connected to your iPhone. Scan through all of them and if the RoleA2DP is set to ‘Supported’, then change it to ‘Unsupported’. Do this for all devices.


Transfer the PLIST files back to your iPhone and reboot the device. Once it gets back on, then the A2DP service should be disabled.


Get rid of A2DP the easy way

If the description above is too complicated and you just want to get rid of A2DP, then there is an easier option. Connect to your iPhone using SSH and remove the /Library/Audio/Plug-ins/HAL/BTAudioHALPlugIn.pdev directory and reboot your iPhone. This will get rid of A2DP from the audio stack.


I'm going to give this a shot


----------



## csnewb

what bugs me is that cd with 0 pause between tracks have a .5 sec pause it seems (to my ear)


and there's no way to fast forward mp3 tracks, or make tracks in mp3 have 0 pause in between.


these are a big set back for me.


----------



## Stoneman2382

I have been running into a small problem changing the background (not the splash screen.) When I have a flash drive plugged in (w/ pictures in the root folder) and go to the User interface settings and when I try and change my background, I never get an option to push "Memory" so I can select the background I want for my DNX6140. The option is greyed out. Does anyone know how I can fix this issue? I've tried resetting the 6140 but have had no luck in changing it. I've only successfully changed it once before, but I want to change it again but for some reason cannot.


----------



## themgnt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stoneman2382* /forum/post/16961542
> 
> 
> I have been running into a small problem changing the background (not the splash screen.) When I have a flash drive plugged in (w/ pictures in the root folder) and go to the User interface settings and when I try and change my background, I never get an option to push "Memory" so I can select the background I want for my DNX6140. The option is greyed out. Does anyone know how I can fix this issue?



You probably have already done this, but just in case make sure you follow these steps precisely:


3. Connect the USB Thumb drive containing image file and convert program.


4. Enter setup mode by pressing and holding the FNC & EJECT keys, then press RESET Key.


5. Release reset key, and hold FNC & EJECT Key until illumination activates.


----------



## themgnt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csnewb* /forum/post/16960876
> 
> 
> what bugs me is that cd with 0 pause between tracks have a .5 sec pause it seems (to my ear)
> 
> 
> and there's no way to fast forward mp3 tracks, or make tracks in mp3 have 0 pause in between.



I don't know about the CD issue, but I have no problem fast forwarding and rewinding mp3s on my ipod. Do you mean from a thumb drive?


As far as gapless play; I might be working off old information here but I don't think it's possible to create an mp3 without some sort of gap at the end. That's why many players have a gapless feature/plugin. I have not played something like a concert recording straight on my deck, I've only used my ipod in random mode, but of those tracks with cold ends (like on a mix) the next track begins without any noticeable gap (certainly not a half second gap). I might notice otherwise if playing a seamless recording, but then again, in my mind, this is a known shortcoming of the mp3 format and is something I've come to simply ignore.


----------



## rnpilot8030

Please help, having serious problems with dnx 6140's bluetooth. I am pairing it with a blackberry storm, which according to the website is compatible. The unit pairs perfectly and stays connected, however after a few seconds of conversation the party on the other end can no longer hear me or they tell the sound is very scratchy. Firmware is 1.70, anybody have any ideas? Thanks.


Matt


----------



## Airborne951




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *themgnt* /forum/post/16964618
> 
> 
> You probably have already done this, but just in case make sure you follow these steps precisely:
> 
> 
> 3. Connect the USB Thumb drive containing image file and convert program.
> 
> 
> 4. Enter setup mode by pressing and holding the FNC & EJECT keys, then press RESET Key.
> 
> 
> 5. Release reset key, and hold FNC & EJECT Key until illumination activates.



Hi,

well I have tried the FNC & EJECT with the reset key, but when I do this my unit just reset. am I doing something wrong?


Thanks.


----------



## csnewb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *themgnt* /forum/post/16964634
> 
> 
> I don't know about the CD issue, but I have no problem fast forwarding and rewinding mp3s on my ipod. Do you mean from a thumb drive?
> 
> 
> As far as gapless play; I might be working off old information here but I don't think it's possible to create an mp3 without some sort of gap at the end. That's why many players have a gapless feature/plugin. I have not played something like a concert recording straight on my deck, I've only used my ipod in random mode, but of those tracks with cold ends (like on a mix) the next track begins without any noticeable gap (certainly not a half second gap). I might notice otherwise if playing a seamless recording, but then again, in my mind, this is a known shortcoming of the mp3 format and is something I've come to simply ignore.



yes, when playing from a thumb drive full of mp3s, it always pauses between different mp3 files. I am going to guess that it is loading one file at a time, thus, the gap. But it would be cool if it can pre-load something ready to go to avoid gaps. But it sounds like you can use an ipod to get around it (ipod probably preloads?) so i think i'll go get an ipod i guess...


----------



## Stoneman2382

is there a way to do a master reset on this unit? I've tried using the small reset button below the volume knob, but my background images are still there when the 6140 reboots... I'm wanting to completely go back to factory settings because for some reason I cannot get the handsfree feature for my phone to work anymore... my phone shows to be connected, but I am unable to speak to or hear the person on the other end of the call.


----------



## themgnt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Airborne951* /forum/post/16981759
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> well I have tried the FNC & EJECT with the reset key, but when I do this my unit just reset. am I doing something wrong?



Without trying to be rude, probably.







It took me a couple of tries to get it right. Have you been able to manage it since posting?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kaya* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone here figured out how to either update maps, or to change the voice?



I have successfully changed the voice and added a few test POIs (points of interest).


- Install mini USB cable as referenced in my post (#202)
http://www8.garmin.com/support/downl...ils.jsp?id=591 

You will need to be at your unit with it powered on to install drivers to your laptop.


- Download a voice file to your laptop. For example:
http://www8.garmin.com/support/downl...ls.jsp?id=1041 

I have yet to find a way to navigate to the voice files on Garmin's site without using Google...


- With your laptop connected to the unit, and the unit on, double click the downloaded file. It will load the voice file and reboot your unit. Then you just need to go to the proper menu and select the new voice.



To load a POI

- Download and install the POI loader from Garmin's site to your laptop
http://www8.garmin.com/products/poiloader/ 


- Get some POIs! I've gotten some from http://www.poi-factory.com/ . They have hundreds of interesting things like where to find free WiFi locations in downtown Chicago, member recommended auto repair places for when you're out traveling, etc


- With the laptop connected to the unit run the POI Loader software and tell it where to find the POI files on you laptop and off it goes.


Quick and easy. The hard part is installing the cable, but once you've done that....


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *themgnt* /forum/post/16993716
> 
> 
> - Download a voice file to your laptop. For example:
> http://www8.garmin.com/support/downl...ls.jsp?id=1041
> 
> I have yet to find a way to navigate to the voice files on Garmin's site without using Google...
> 
> 
> - With your laptop connected to the unit, and the unit on, double click the downloaded file. It will load the voice file and reboot your unit. Then you just need to go to the proper menu and select the new voice.



You can also use the "WebUpdater" to install voices, etc...
http://www8.garmin.com/support/colle...t=999-99999-27 

You just need a internet connection on the PC while at your car.


----------



## themgnt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntmst* /forum/post/16995166
> 
> 
> You can also use the "WebUpdater" to install voices, etc...
> http://www8.garmin.com/support/colle...t=999-99999-27
> 
> You just need a internet connection on the PC while at your car.



My wireless connection isn't so good in the garage.










Garmin's website only has three voices when you try to search for voices, but using google comes up with more. By using the webupdater, will it find the other voices or just those three? I'd like to find a decent voice. I've switched to the British female voice but she isn't as soft and pleasant as I'd like.


----------



## ymarker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *themgnt* /forum/post/17003730
> 
> 
> ...but she isn't as soft and pleasant as I'd like.













So really anyone able to install the IMG for 2010.20 map update?


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *themgnt* /forum/post/17003730
> 
> 
> My wireless connection isn't so good in the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garmin's website only has three voices when you try to search for voices, but using google comes up with more. By using the webupdater, will it find the other voices or just those three? I'd like to find a decent voice. I've switched to the British female voice but she isn't as soft and pleasant as I'd like.



I think there on only 3 english voices Yank, Brit and Oz but newer versions are available.

After spending some time in Perth in the 80's I like Garmin's "Karen" voice best. http://www8.garmin.com/support/downl...ls.jsp?id=1043 

this version is 1.50, the WebUpdater has version 1.90.


----------



## marlon71usa

Quick question for you guys...


How does your navi map show your street names.


I just had the Kenwood DNX installed in my car about a week ago. I hate the fact that it shows no street names in my immediate area. If I scroll the map, or sit still in my car the name of every street shows. Is there a way to make it look like that all the time. If there is it would make the Kenwood the perfect system in my opinion.


I have the map option set to most.


Also how do you have poi icons show on the map. My old factory nav would show icons for the bank, atm's, or mcdonalds...


Thanks


----------



## john103

Settings -> Map -> Map Detail ...


Also, from my experience of using many garmin GPS, I suggest you to change orientation of the map to "2D track up" instead of 3D. IMO, it looks better.. no more cartoonish looking I guess.



Now.. I got one question.... when hooked up with IPod using 301v cable, I can't make it go to mute... even if I set the volume to 0(ZERO), it still plays the song, actually louder than when the knob is pressed(ATT mode)


Can anyone shed some light on this issue?


Thanks.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marlon71usa* /forum/post/17011538
> 
> 
> Quick question for you guys...
> 
> 
> How does your navi map show your street names.
> 
> 
> I just had the Kenwood DNX installed in my car about a week ago. I hate the fact that it shows no street names in my immediate area. If I scroll the map, or sit still in my car the name of every street shows. Is there a way to make it look like that all the time. If there is it would make the Kenwood the perfect system in my opinion.
> 
> 
> I have the map option set to most.
> 
> 
> Also how do you have poi icons show on the map. My old factory nav would show icons for the bank, atm's, or mcdonalds...
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## GLM441

Any reason why the song titles dont show on my store bought CD when played?


----------



## themgnt

marlon71usa - re Street names: can't say I've paid too much attention to the street names, but yes, they don't always show up. I think they only show up if they are an option, maybe? Like if I'm driving down a road and there's no entrance to the subdivision, it's street names won't appear, but the intersection would. I'm guessing here.


GLM441 - CD Text: Are they supposed to? It depends if the CD has text on it, first off, and I don't think many do. Plus I don't recall seeing a CD Text logo on the documentation so I doubt it has that capability.


----------



## rolajos

So I have been using the unit for a few month now.

One question that remains for me.


When the unit turns on it always goes to the call screen. Is this the standard feature, or does it supposed to go to last audio that was used.

ie: So if i was playing the tuner, the next time it would return to it at next start up. Which is what I think it should do but it does not.


Is it possible that one of my cables isn't hooked up right, such as the standby power?


Thanks


----------



## graves82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rolajos* /forum/post/17099548
> 
> 
> So I have been using the unit for a few month now.
> 
> One question that remains for me.
> 
> 
> When the unit turns on it always goes to the call screen. Is this the standard feature, or does it supposed to go to last audio that was used.
> 
> ie: So if i was playing the tuner, the next time it would return to it at next start up. Which is what I think it should do but it does not.
> 
> 
> Is it possible that one of my cables isn't hooked up right, such as the standby power?
> 
> 
> Thanks



My guess on this: you may have accidentally connected, grounded, or otherwise have an incidental contact on the "Audio Mute" wire. I'm not 100% sure this unit comes with it (and I don't technically remember seeing it when I hooked mine up), but my prior head unit had one wire that would mute the audio and switch to the telephone mode when it received a signal via this wire. It's worth taking a look.


----------



## rolajos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *graves82* /forum/post/17123206
> 
> 
> My guess on this: you may have accidentally connected, grounded, or otherwise have an incidental contact on the "Audio Mute" wire. I'm not 100% sure this unit comes with it (and I don't technically remember seeing it when I hooked mine up), but my prior head unit had one wire that would mute the audio and switch to the telephone mode when it received a signal via this wire. It's worth taking a look.



ok sounds good, i'll recheck the wiring then. Figured I did something wrong.


----------



## rajgopal

Just hooked up backup camera...black/red on the camera to black/red on the car...red on the camera to red on the car...where do I connect purple wire from HU (tagged as reverse switch)? black/red again? The car is 2004 Toyota Camry.


TIA


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajgopal* /forum/post/17124493
> 
> 
> Just hooked up backup camera...black/red on the camera to black/red on the car...red on the camera to red on the car...where do I connect purple wire from HU (tagged as reverse switch)? black/red again? The car is 2004 Toyota Camry.
> 
> 
> TIA



It goes to the backup light switch wire that's grounded when the cars in reverse. (Red/black tracer I think) If you are powering the camera from this wire it will cause the camera to power off when in reverse. Connect the camera to the ACC power wire and the radio reverse wire to the backup wire. I never connected mine because you can just press the NAV button on the 812 for longer than a second to activate the camera.


----------



## rajgopal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntmst* /forum/post/17126899
> 
> 
> It goes to the backup light switch wire that's grounded when the cars in reverse. (Red/black tracer I think) If you are powering the camera from this wire it will cause the camera to power off when in reverse. Connect the camera to the ACC power wire and the radio reverse wire to the backup wire. I never connected mine because you can just press the NAV button on the 812 for longer than a second to activate the camera.



Everything works fine now...connected red wire from camera to red on HU, purple/white from HU to red/black (at back up bulb) and left red/black from camera unconnected...I was trying to connect it somewhere all this time.


Your advice definitely helped...thank you very much.


----------



## mksenn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daggar* /forum/post/16602243
> 
> 
> Gratuitous pic of my setup so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overhead console is from Fahrenheit. I've got it setup so that video can be fed to the overhead monitor from the 6140 and vice verse. When playing audio from the overhead console to the 6140, I use the built in transmitter from the Fahrenheit to the FM receiver in the 6140 and the video port for the rear-view cam. Works pretty well.
> 
> 
> Also: You can see the little clock that I had to put on the dash because the Nav screen doesn't display current time while in Nav mode. lol If anyone comes across a nice car clock... hook a brutha up. hehe




Finally got my 6140 installed yesterday by a local installer and when we went to pick up my Expedition the installer said that he couldnt hookup everything like I wanted because there werent enough inputs on this "lower end Kenwood". UGH!







I had recently been in our local Cartoys and the installer there was the one who told me if I also added a new HU I could control the overhead from upfront and vice versa. I could also play the XM on the front speakers and the sound from the overhead on the back if I wanted. SOLD! I chose not to go with Cartoys because they quoted me about $200 more for installation. This other installer has been in business forever, so I trusted they could install just as good if not better.


Anyway, I have the Ipod setup, a backup camera, and XM set up correctly (I think) but they only have the AUDIO from the overhead DVD plugged into the front of the unit supposedly thats as good as they could do with this unit which I dont like!


After not really being happy with that, I decided to look online to see if they were correct and I found this post. Im going back on Tuesday to have them at least hook it up so that I can play DVD's from the front to the back. If I have to get rid of the IPOD, thats no biggie. I can always just plug it into the front input on as needed basis since I dont have any songs anyway right now on my iPhone.


Can anyone tell me EXACTLY how they set it up to do this so I can tell them. I dont want to have to pay someone else again to set it up properly after spending a small fortune on the whole installation already.


Here's what mine looks like. I dont like that the cord comes to the front.


----------



## nota4re

Installed this 6140 in our 2010 Corolla. Very easy install and I am more than impressed with the capabilities and performance of this Kenwood.


Now I want to get real time traffic to work. I have a Garmin 265WT with lifetime traffic. The receiver is in the cigarette lighter adapter and it is the receiver (not the Nuvi) that has the lifetime subscription. The USB (mini-B) will plug right in to the back of the 6140.


I experimented using the Nuvi today to see if the receiver (imbedded in the cigarette lighter adapter) was powered by the USB or if it was powered by the 12v of the cigarette adapter. It appears as if it is powered by the cig adapter. So, I'm betting that I can plug the USB into the 6140 and apply 12v at the other (i.e. cigarette lighter adapter) end and I will have real-time traffic.


Anyone done this yet?


----------



## hetfieldj1

Any one have any good sound settings?


----------



## rajgopal

Got off the phone with Garmin...apparently DNX6140 comes with 2009 map which was released in Apr-2008. No 2010 update for Kenwood units...free nor paid.


1 1/2 year old map is really unacceptable.


Has anyone called Kenwood?


----------



## bellaskid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ymarker* /forum/post/17004537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So really anyone able to install the IMG for 2010.20 map update?



Try using you laptop and installing the maps via the USB (mini-B).


----------



## Vivamus

I've had my 6140 for a couple of months now, and overall, it is awesome -- best communing enhancement I could have made, short of telecommuting. I've recently run into a problem with which I hope someone can help.


I've created an mp3 DVD, with about 220 songs in the root, and nothing else. These are new 320k rips, so they are fairly large (several MBs each).


Some songs (including one of 11 minutes length) play perfectly on this with no problems. Others will chop off the playing at a certain point in the song. One will stop right at about two minutes into the song; another stops six seconds in; another after four minutes or so. Each song, however, always stops at the same place.


When a song aborts playing, it usually restarts itself. If I then hit the next track button, it will usually restart itself a second time. If I hit the next track button a second time, it will skip on to the next song as if nothing had happened. That next song might or might not play right, depending on the song.


I have not looked thoroughly, but did not see any immediate correlation between file size and where they stop, or file name, or location in the list. It happens when playing straight through or when playing randomly. I haven't looked at the mp3 id tags.


The songs do play with no problems on my computer.


Any thoughts?

TIA


----------



## Vivamus

I guess I should also say that this forum looks like an outstanding idea; thank you to whomever came up with it.


My setup: I purchased my dnx 6140 from crutchfield (awesome place) in July and installed it in my 2009 Versa, which I use for two hours per day of commuting. A free backup camera came with it, which my son has been begging me to install (but I haven't gotten around to yet.) I wired the video to the parking brake, but -- dear me -- seem to have grounded it to the frame instead of the wire. Have to fix that one of these years.


I bought an amp and some decent speakers along with the head unit, then realized that the 6140 has as much power as the amp. So it's just running on its own until I can afford a subwoofer for the amp to drive.


Sound has been excellent. It took a bit to figure out how to configure the BlueTooth with my Samsung Omnia, but the way I can be listening to radio, audiobook, or music, and have it instantly pause for hands-free operation while I drive is worth the price all by itself. When I first hooked it up, I asked several people about the sound quality, and several said it was better than just talking through my cell phone.


I frequently put a familiar movie in and switch to map view, so I can see the movie in my head as it plays, but I'm not distracted by the video while I'm driving. I actually stick a long card to the left of the unit if my front-seat passenger wants to watch a movie, lest I start watching it too!


I haven't uploaded the custom POIs or alternate voices yet, but plan to soon.


Aside from the difficulty mentioned above, performance has been excellent and the feature set has been outstanding.


----------



## satguy76

Well, I've gotten my new unit installed in a 2009 Mazda 5, and overall I'm pretty happy with it.

The one big disappointment, though, is the bluetooth functionality. Specifically, and it might be that I'm just too dumb to figure it out, but the unit doesn't have a way of prioritizing various phones that have been paired. This car is driven by both myself and my wife, and the 6140 will only automatically connect to the last phone that it was connected with. If my wife was driving last, then it won't automatically connect to my phone the next time I get in. Instead I have to go through multiple menu pages (or my phone's menu) to connect the device. Very frustrating!!


Also, it's a shame that the voice recognition is only used to find a name in your phonebook - you can't even tell it to "call". My $30 bluetooth headset had more functionality than this thing - heck, I'd be happy if I could just use the 6140 as a headset (using the cell's voice recognition for control).


Anyway, that's my rant. More a function of my wife's rage being channeled, since the crappy built-in hands-free of the Mazda worked much better. If anyone has any insight into how I can fix these issues, it would be greatly appreciated!!


Cheers!


----------



## nota4re

satguy76,


I have the same problem with the phone pairing. It is a pain to have to traverse through the menu and get it to connect your phone after the spouse has driven the car or vise versa. Maybe it will be fixed with a firmware update??


----------



## Vivamus

The songs that halt always halt in the same place, and they always halt twice. E.g., a five minute song will play from the beginning for one minute 56 seconds, start back at the beginning a second time and play for 1:56, then start back at the beginning a third time, play for 1:56, and skip to the next track. Another mp3 will do this six seconds in. About 2/3 of them will play without a hitch.


----------



## satguy76

Vivamus,


My bet would be that there's a read issue with your disc. It could be the disc itself, or perhaps the format of the disc. It could be as simple as using a dvd+R versus a dvd-R.


I'd try a different disc, perhaps a rewritable and see if you can recreate the problem. I'm pretty sure someone posted a link to the kenwood site which lists all the format compatibilities that the 6140 has (ie: disc and file type support).


Beyond that, I'd have to guess there's an issue with the process which the MP3 was authored - maybe try a different bitrate? Sounds like a pain, though.

Let me know if it works out.


----------



## sbb_f1234

need a kit , you should buy it from your local shop..


----------



## sbb_f1234

it is better get it professionally installed .. connecting wrongly may cause damage .. one of my friend damaged his item before ....


----------



## sbb_f1234

why not consider about other brand , jvc or eonon..etc. nearly the same price level..


----------



## sbb_f1234

how much did you pay for installing ?


----------



## Alien8Ed

Thank God I found this thread. Just installed the 6140 and you can't keep me out of my truck. Quick question for anyone using a T-Mobile G1. I am able to connect the phone without any problems. I can place a call using my phone or screen. However, when I hang up and the unit displays a DL message (downloading phone book again - usually takes 60 sec but phone is usable) I frequently disconnect. Softbooting my phone does nothing nor does turning phone's BT off and on. The only thing that works is turning off the Kenwood and then back on. Hmmmm. I disable my phone's music function (a2dp) since I do not use it and want to keep things as simple as possible. Also, I have changed the values in the "Auto Response" (Hands Free Setup) and the lower numbers (1 being lowest) seem to have the best effect, but the problem still persists. Wondering if anyone out there has any success. Thanks in advance and I appreciate everyone who took the time to post solutions as it greatly helped and eased my setup.

Ed.


----------



## SubNubs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntmst* /forum/post/16995166
> 
> 
> You can also use the "WebUpdater" to install voices, etc... You just need a internet connection on the PC while at your car.



Just to be completely clear, your laptop is connected to the 6140 via mini-USB cable and you then you run the "WebUpdater" program? Online, of course.


This is great information!! I can't stand the OEM voice and have wanted to change it since I first heard it 4 months ago... it sounds just like my ex-wife, yikes!!!!


Has anyone else done this successfully? Please respond with your observations and experiences, thanks.


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SubNubs* /forum/post/17210049
> 
> 
> Just to be completely clear, your laptop is connected to the 6140 via mini-USB cable and you then you run the "WebUpdater" program? Online, of course.
> 
> 
> This is great information!! I can't stand the OEM voice and have wanted to change it since I first heard it 4 months ago... it sounds just like my ex-wife, yikes!!!!
> 
> 
> Has anyone else done this successfully? Please respond with your observations and experiences, thanks.



Be sure you install the usb driver on your computer first, and select "garmin mode" on the Kenwood when the menu shows on the GPS screen when the usb cable is connected, then start the WebUpdater.
http://www8.garmin.com/support/agree.jsp?id=591 

http://community.crutchfield.com/for...453/38363.aspx


----------



## SubNubs

^^^^^ Fantastic! Thanks for the additional information, now I can say goodbye to the Ex- and have some new voices for my nav.


I bought the mini-B cable at NewEgg.com, can't wait to hook it up! Also bought a trunk "key-hole" CCD backup camera, will hook this up too while I'm at it.


So happy I stumbled onto this thread


----------



## mntmst

A few photos of the operation.

































Australian Karen is my fav.


----------



## SubNubs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntmst* /forum/post/17210390
> 
> 
> Be sure you install the usb driver on your computer first...



Thanks for posting the pics above!!


One more question (I'm installing the mini-B tomorrow). You mention installing the USB drivers first - the installation process requires attachment to my Garmin. Am I correct in thinking I connect the USB to the Garmin (when told to do so) to update the drivers _then_ proceed to the Webupdater tool? - or - Should I disconnect after installing the USB drivers then reconnect to initiate the Webupdater? Does the Webupdater tool need to be running before or after I attach to the USB?


I'm sure I'm probably over-thinking this...







Thanks again for your help!!!!


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SubNubs* /forum/post/17248170
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics above!!
> 
> 
> One more question (I'm installing the mini-B tomorrow). You mention installing the USB drivers first - the installation process requires attachment to my Garmin. Am I correct in thinking I connect the USB to the Garmin (when told to do so) to update the drivers _then_ proceed to the Webupdater tool? - or - Should I disconnect after installing the USB drivers then reconnect to initiate the Webupdater? Does the Webupdater tool need to be running before or after I attach to the USB?
> 
> 
> I'm sure I'm probably over-thinking this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your help!!!!



It's just like installing any windows driver. Run the driver program, plug in your garmin device, windows should look for and install the correct drivers for the new usb device. Start the WebUpdate to search for your Garmin device, then continue to updates.


----------



## SubNubs

^^^^ Thanks for all of your help!! The update went smoothly and Karen is now speaking her pleasant voice through my Nav, awesome!!!


----------



## roto23

The only thing I'm kina disappointed with is that the Nav only has 6 million points of interest. Newer units have 12 million. Does anyone know if this can be updated? Do I call Kenwood or Garmin?


I just finished installing this unit in my truck and so far so good, granted I only tested it out for 30 minutes (I was on my lunch break). I read a few posts and see people having trouble with Bluetooth paring. I paired it to my Samsung Impression and it went well. It got my phone book and I did not have to tell it too, I guess my phone supports automatic phone book downloading. I was pleasantly surprised to see the Kenwood even connected to the mp3 player on my phone and played songs on it. I need to mess around with this more to see if its got all the goodies like shuffle. That would be great. Originally I was going to copy my mp3's to a flash drive. But then when ever I download a new song I would have to copy it to my phone and flash drive, now that the DNX6140 connects to my phone I only have to keep mp3s on my phone.


Sound quality. Very happy with the sound using stock speakers. So happy that I will not replace the stock speakers.

Nav system graphics and text to speech... I love it, just wish there were more points of interest.


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roto23* /forum/post/17260824
> 
> 
> The only thing I'm kina disappointed with is that the Nav only has 6 million points of interest. Newer units have 12 million. Does anyone know if this can be updated? Do I call Kenwood or Garmin?
> 
> 
> I just finished installing this unit in my truck and so far so good, granted I only tested it out for 30 minutes (I was on my lunch break). I read a few posts and see people having trouble with Bluetooth paring. I paired it to my Samsung Impression and it went well. It got my phone book and I did not have to tell it too, I guess my phone supports automatic phone book downloading. I was pleasantly surprised to see the Kenwood even connected to the mp3 player on my phone and played songs on it. I need to mess around with this more to see if its got all the goodies like shuffle. That would be great. Originally I was going to copy my mp3's to a flash drive. But then when ever I download a new song I would have to copy it to my phone and flash drive, now that the DNX6140 connects to my phone I only have to keep mp3s on my phone.
> 
> 
> Sound quality. Very happy with the sound using stock speakers. So happy that I will not replace the stock speakers.
> 
> Nav system graphics and text to speech... I love it, just wish there were more points of interest.



You can always add your own using Garmin POIloader software http://www.poi-factory.com/node/6656 .


----------



## roto23

When I enter my truck my phone automatically reconnects and I can make and receive calls from the DNX6140. However it does not automatically reconnect to the mp3 player in my phone, I have to manually hit those buttons on my DNX6140 to reconnect before I can play mp3s on my phone. Anyone know how to get this thing to automatically reconnect?


----------



## roto23

Thanks for that POI tip, I would like add many more restuarants, but was unable to find a good POI on the web.


Also, when they come out with map updates, its that just roads or will it include more POI's?


----------



## tcarrion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntmst* /forum/post/17249818
> 
> 
> It's just like installing any windows driver. Run the driver program, plug in your garmin device, windows should look for and install the correct drivers for the new usb device. Start the WebUpdate to search for your Garmin device, then continue to updates.



I need help!!!... I am probably doing something wrong.


I did installed the drivers, and when I connect the DNX to my laptop it recognizes the "Garmin GPS device" and install the correct driver.

I can see the device in MapSource...


But when I select Mass Storage mode it hangs up and windows show an error like "USB device error, can not be recognized". The point is I need to see the file system in order to play with the maps.


I am in Venezuela, and I do not need City Navigator, instead I want to install the local map manually, for that I need to remove the gmapprom.img and install gmapsupp.img with Venezuela map.


The problem is that I can not see my DNX as mass storage device in my computer...


Any thoughts??? HELP!!!


best regards


----------



## iptaylm

Greetings all, first time here.


I bought the 6140 for my Explorer in July and love it!


One thing I was wondering, everytime I plug my Iphone 3.1 in, it will start playing the very first song in my library, I then have to hit source, ipod and pause to turn it off (only of course if I don't want music playing)


Is there something in the unit setup area to stop auto play when I plug my phone in?


Thanks so much!


----------



## Couchrack

Need some help with my USB with mp3s. I have 67 folders by artist. When I go to the list screen the first artist starts with M then goes alphabetical from there until after Z is goes to A through L. So M-Z then A-L.


Any ideas how to get it to go from A-Z from top to bottom?


----------



## roto23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Couchrack* /forum/post/17276868
> 
> 
> Need some help with my USB with mp3s. I have 67 folders by artist. When I go to the list screen the first artist starts with M then goes alphabetical from there until after Z is goes to A through L. So M-Z then A-L.
> 
> 
> Any ideas how to get it to go from A-Z from top to bottom?



I had this same problem and figured it out last night. This is what is happening, the “LIST” screen on your Kenwood lists files in the order they were copied to your thumb drive. I know it sounds crazy. I name my files beginning with the artist then the title. Example. “Van Halen – Little Guitars.mp3” I did a test last night. I copied that Van Halen song first in a freshly formatted thumb drive and then I copied over (1 at a time) some AC/DC and Beetles. When I put the thumb drive in my Kenwood it listed the songs Van Halen first, in the order I copied it to the thumb drive. Resorting the thumb drive on my PC to alphabetical order had no effect.


WINDOWS GLITCH….

So now all I have to do is sort the directory on my PC where I keep my mp3’s alphabetically and copy it to my thumb drive and I’m golden right? WRONG. Read this carefully. I selected the very first song on my PC and then scrolled all the way down to the bottom of the folder (350 mp3’s), held the shift key down and selected the last song. So now I have a stack of 350 songs selected. I grab anywhere on the stack and drag it to the thumb drive. This is where the problem occurs. Since I’m at the bottom of the stack I naturally grab near the end of the stack, well Windows knows which song in the stack I clicked on (you guessed it; the Van Halen song) it copied the Van Halen song first and continued alphabetically to the end, then started copying from ACDC to the end of the rest.


This is what you need to do. Sort the PC folder alphabetically, select the first song, scroll down to the bottom of the folder, hold shift down and select the last song. Scroll up to the top of the folder, grab the first song when dragging the entire stack onto the thumb drive and it will list them alphabetically.


You can apply this similary to your folders, where I just used files.



Side Note:

I put all my files in the root directory because the random function only randomizes files in the current folder, so if I’m in the rolling stones directory it will only randomly play stones songs. Fortunately I have all my mp3 files named with artist – title and can dump them into a single folder. Kenwood (I spoke to them last night) recommends 255 songs max per folder and recommends multiple folders. I ignored their advice and use a single folder holding 350 mp3’s. Time will till how many I can put in a single folder



Hope this helps


----------



## corey99699

I'm thinking of buying one of these just have one question,can the button illumination color be changed or is it blue only?


----------



## Couchrack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roto23* /forum/post/17278485
> 
> 
> I had this same problem and figured it out last night. This is what is happening, the “LIST” screen on your Kenwood lists files in the order they were copied to your thumb drive. I know it sounds crazy. I name my files beginning with the artist then the title. Example. “Van Halen – Little Guitars.mp3” I did a test last night. I copied that Van Halen song first in a freshly formatted thumb drive and then I copied over (1 at a time) some AC/DC and Beetles. When I put the thumb drive in my Kenwood it listed the songs Van Halen first, in the order I copied it to the thumb drive. Resorting the thumb drive on my PC to alphabetical order had no effect.
> 
> 
> WINDOWS GLITCH….
> 
> So now all I have to do is sort the directory on my PC where I keep my mp3’s alphabetically and copy it to my thumb drive and I’m golden right? WRONG. Read this carefully. I selected the very first song on my PC and then scrolled all the way down to the bottom of the folder (350 mp3’s), held the shift key down and selected the last song. So now I have a stack of 350 songs selected. I grab anywhere on the stack and drag it to the thumb drive. This is where the problem occurs. Since I’m at the bottom of the stack I naturally grab near the end of the stack, well Windows knows which song in the stack I clicked on (you guessed it; the Van Halen song) it copied the Van Halen song first and continued alphabetically to the end, then started copying from ACDC to the end of the rest.
> 
> 
> This is what you need to do. Sort the PC folder alphabetically, select the first song, scroll down to the bottom of the folder, hold shift down and select the last song. Scroll up to the top of the folder, grab the first song when dragging the entire stack onto the thumb drive and it will list them alphabetically.
> 
> 
> You can apply this similary to your folders, where I just used files.
> 
> 
> 
> Side Note:
> 
> I put all my files in the root directory because the random function only randomizes files in the current folder, so if I’m in the rolling stones directory it will only randomly play stones songs. Fortunately I have all my mp3 files named with artist – title and can dump them into a single folder. Kenwood (I spoke to them last night) recommends 255 songs max per folder and recommends multiple folders. I ignored their advice and use a single folder holding 350 mp3’s. Time will till how many I can put in a single folder
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps



Wow... I am glad you figured that out because I never would. Makes sense based on how mine is behaving, but what a pain in the ass if you want to add more to it. THANKS!!!!


----------



## roto23

Yah, its pretty sneaky that it copies the folder you grab first then the rest.


I agree, adding files will suck.


----------



## corey99699

I have one more question,I noticed on ebay there is a video lock bypass module compatible with this unit.Is this needed to watch video while in motion or can you simply ground the handbrake wire?


----------



## roto23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corey99699* /forum/post/17286473
> 
> 
> I have one more question,I noticed on ebay there is a video lock bypass module compatible with this unit.Is this needed to watch video while in motion or can you simply ground the handbrake wire?



I grounded the Parking Brake wire (lite green) and can play DVD video while driving. This is the DVD built in the unit, not an external DVD. I don't have an external DVD to test with, sorry


----------



## roto23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corey99699* /forum/post/17285313
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of buying one of these just have one question,can the button illumination color be changed or is it blue only?




Are you talking about the blue light behind the 3 hard buttons on the left side of the unit? I did not see an option for that under the setup menus. You can change background, but it was greyed out for me, I bet I needed a USB with a .jpg on it for that to become ungreyed, but I am only guessing.


----------



## corey99699




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roto23* /forum/post/17287241
> 
> 
> I grounded the Parking Brake wire (lite green) and can play DVD video while driving. This is the DVD built in the unit, not an external DVD. I don't have an external DVD to test with, sorry



Thanks for the replies that's what I meant the built in dvd drive,I've heard of some people having to use a switch on some players to play dvd while driving so I wasn't sure.As far as the lighting color I did mean the buttons to the left and I have found that they can be changed.


----------



## satguy76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corey99699* /forum/post/17285313
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of buying one of these just have one question,can the button illumination color be changed or is it blue only?



The button illumination is fully adjustable. You can select all the main colors, or if you want you can select a custom color by adjusting the RGB values separately. I've got mine matching the yellowish green of my Mazda 5. Looks great at night with the rest of the dash.


----------



## jasoraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corey99699* /forum/post/17288202
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies that's what I meant the built in dvd drive,I've heard of some people having to use a switch on some players to play dvd while driving so I wasn't sure.As far as the lighting color I did mean the buttons to the left and I have found that they can be changed.



Some people have installed a switch on the break line to the ground as a way to induce their installed to do all but the final step .... they wire it all but don't hook the switch up ... that way they have some "deniability" for liability ... at least in theory.


----------



## corey99699

My only concern with buying this unit is that so far there is no way to update garmin maps,am I correct?I checked the garmin site and this player is not listed.Does anyone know if updates will eventually be available?


----------



## roto23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corey99699* /forum/post/17290971
> 
> 
> My only concern with buying this unit is that so far there is no way to update garmin maps,am I correct?I checked the garmin site and this player is not listed.Does anyone know if updates will eventually be available?



I just read over the owners manual and it says you can update the maps, however, you are correct, garmin has not issued an update. when they do you pay about $80 to $125 and get a download or maybe they mail you a dvd, anyway no matter what form the update comes in eventually you have to get it on a dvd and insert it in the kenwood to update. Some people have hooked up their laptops and maybe you can update that way as well. In all cases you absolutely can update your maps. I did not call Garmin to ask about when they would release an update, they have released updates for older models and I am confident we will get one in 2010, but you should call Garmin.


Oh, btw I found where in the setup menu you change the color of all buttons and I RGB-ed it to match my console, thanks for that. It took a while for me to get the RGB to take because after you set an RGB you then have to hold one of 3 presets in for 3 seconds till you here a beep then set your buttons to this preset. It can also continuously fade through all colors which was pretty cool, gonna set that up just for kicks when it gets dark out.


----------



## corey99699

Thanks for all the info.I have decided on this one I already ordered a back-up camera and will be ordering the unit itself friday,I'll post my impressions once I finish the install.



Sorry for all the questions but does anyone know if the BT works with the LG voyager?,I didn't see a list of compatible phones on the kenwood site.


----------



## roto23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corey99699* /forum/post/17291238
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info.I have decided on this one I already ordered a back-up camera and will be ordering the unit itself friday,I'll post my impressions once I finish the install.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but does anyone know if the BT works with the LG voyager?,I didn't see a list of compatible phones on the kenwood site.



I installed my backup camera yesterday. I thought I did it wrong because when I put the truck in reverse nothing happened. But there is a setting under the AV interface menu where you turn the BU camera INTERRUPT on.


I have a Samsung phone, it connects to the phone and it automatically get the phone book every time I enter the truck. It also connects to the mp3 player on my phone, but not automatically. I read a few posts where people have had problems with LG, but in most cases they solved their problems with a phone update


----------



## scottwest

With an Ipod connected, is there a way to view or select ALL songs by an artist in lieu of going through albums?


Thanks, Scott


----------



## BamAlmighty

What am I missing here?


So the USB port hanging off the cord is not the same USB port to update the garmin software?


Do I have to rip apart my dash again and unbolt the Kenwood unit to plug another mini USB cord into the back of unit to update?


----------



## rajgopal

The USB port you refered is for playing mp3 (or view pictures) using memory stick. Yes, you need to connect to miniUSB for Garmin update.


----------



## roto23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BamAlmighty* /forum/post/17305461
> 
> 
> What am I missing here?
> 
> 
> So the USB port hanging off the cord is not the same USB port to update the garmin software?
> 
> 
> Do I have to rip apart my dash again and unbolt the Kenwood unit to plug another mini USB cord into the back of unit to update?



No you don't have to rip you unit out. There are no map updates available for the DNX6140 yet or any DNX#140 model. Your navigation system will provide periodic notification at startup when your maps are considered out of date, at least that what is says in the manual.


Here are instruction from the garmin site to update maps in the DNX5120, which is an older system...


Insert the City Navigator® North America NT 2009 Update DVD into the Kenwood GPS unit and follow the on-screen prompts.


Record the Unit ID and Validation Code in the spaces provided below your Product Key on the package.


On your computer, go to www.garmin.com/kenwood and select Activate Map Update under your unit model.


Enter the Unit ID and Validation Code along with the Product Key.

Record the 25 character unlock code given in the spaces below the Product Key.


On your unit, enter the unlock code and follow the on-screen prompts to complete installation.


----------



## nota4re

For those of you that live in a big city and would like real-time traffic... the GTM-12 (replacing the GTM-10) traffic receiver works great with the 6140. I had previously purchased a GTM-10 off of Ebay but the reception of traffic info was really flakey. Either the GTM-10 I received is defective or the car I installed into (2010 Corolla) which has an amplified, in the glass antenna, is somehow incompatible with the GTM-10. Regardless, the GTM-12 works great. A lifetime traffic subscription from Garmin is $60.


----------



## jasonjm

saw a hell of a lot of complaining about the 9140


but nothing bad here about the 6140?


is the bluetooth audio quality good?


on the website it looks like the 6140 and 9140 have the same bluetooth?

(update I specifically mean blackberry bluetooth pairing and quality I guess)


----------



## jasonjm

anyone here successfully paired a dnx XX40 to a blackberry bold or tour? and if so did it work fine with no issues and good sound quality?


phoned kenwood and they told me I am on my own.....


----------



## BamAlmighty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roto23* /forum/post/17305938
> 
> 
> No you don't have to rip you unit out. There are no map updates available for the DNX6140 yet or any DNX#140 model. Your navigation system will provide periodic notification at startup when your maps are considered out of date, at least that what is says in the manual.



I guess what I wanted to know is, is there a separate USB port on the back of the unit from the attached USB port on the cord?


----------



## roto23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BamAlmighty* /forum/post/17323093
> 
> 
> I guess what I wanted to know is, is there a separate USB port on the back of the unit from the attached USB port on the cord?



There is a mini USB port on the back separate from the USB on the cord. Not much is said about that mini USB in the manual, infact searching the key word "USB" only returns information about the regular USB cord.


A few people on this board have connected their laptop through the mini USB, but you do not need to do that to update your maps.


----------



## corey99699

Well I just ordered one,for those that don't know there is a coupon code you can use with 6th ave. right now that saves $403.99.My total was $696 with free shipping,and they are one of the few authorized online dealers.


----------



## dichrodave

If you go to the Kenwood site you can download a program that will check your unit for updates. Connect your laptop to the mini-usb port and run the program. So far you can only get new voices and vehicles. No map update yet for the 6140. I just installed a mini-usb cable and ran it into the glove box in my smart car and then I won't have to take out the Kenwood unit to connect the cable again.


----------



## boniam

Great thread with a lot of input information. I had mine installed yesterday in 2010 Rav4. and have still few minor issues to figure out.

(1) Is there a way to not use A2DP but use iphone phone capability over bluetooth? I know you can disconnect it once it is connected but is there a way that this setting is saved and you don't have to do it every time?

(2) I am not able to find an idea place to put Ipod cable for iphone. I didn't want to keep in glove box because it is too far from driver seat and i some time check quickly see new mails. So i took out a blank from below the headunit and have it come out through that but i am not liking the hole. Any suggestion?

(3) My installer used a kit for 2004 which is not bad but is slightly different than rest of the panel. Are different kit comes with different plastic panels? What are your experience with the kit matching the panel.


Thanks


Edit: (4) I was planning to run an USB cable from mini-usb port to glovebox so that i can connect my computer and upgrade. However my installer told that the traffic receiver GTM10 also goto mini-usb. So i didn't get that done. Is there any other way to connect the unit for upgrade?


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boniam* /forum/post/17335762
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: (4) I was planning to run an USB cable from mini-usb port to glovebox so that i can connect my computer and upgrade. However my installer told that the traffic receiver GTM10 also goto mini-usb. So i didn't get that done. Is there any other way to connect the unit for upgrade?



Run a extension cable from the Kenwood and the cable from the traffic receiver to the glove box. Plug in the receiver to the extension. When you need to connect to the computer use a adapter cable connected to the extension cable socket.

Extension cable for receiver. http://usbstuff.com/miniusb.html 
http://www.smart-cable.com/catalog?a...isplay&key=528


----------



## boniam




boniam said:


> (1) Is there a way to not use A2DP but use iphone phone capability over bluetooth? I know you can disconnect it once it is connected but is there a way that this setting is saved and you don't have to do it every time?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well i found a good solution for this for jail broken iphone like me. Following app allows you to disable A2dp for selected devices. Works great.
> http://blog.ramondeklein.nl/index.php/2009/10/04/btps/
> 
> 
> I have one more question:
> 
> (1) The spec says that there is a AV out and 1 front AV input. Can these be used for both audio and video? Does a speacial cable come to send Audio and video through them. Lets say i want to send Audio and video to a DVD player what kind of cable is needed. As far as can tell DVD player will have 3 RCA for Audio and video. appreciate your help? Thanks


----------



## nota4re




> Quote:
> Run a extension cable from the Kenwood and the cable from the traffic receiver to the glove box. Plug in the receiver to the extension. When you need to connect to the computer use a adapter cable connected to the extension cable socket.
> 
> Extension cable for receiver. http://usbstuff.com/miniusb.html
> http://www.smart-cable.com/catalog?a...isplay&key=528



Great concept, but I don't see a cable that would work. The traffic receivers have a male mini-b connector. If you plug an extension cable into the receiver, you will need to have a FEMALE mini-b to plug the traffic receiver into.


----------



## boniam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nota4re* /forum/post/17343912
> 
> 
> Great concept, but I don't see a cable that would work. The traffic receivers have a male mini-b connector. If you plug an extension cable into the receiver, you will need to have a FEMALE mini-b to plug the traffic receiver into.



Thanks for replies on this. Actually GTM10 came with 2 mini-usb extension cables each with one male and one female end. So that would work. I saw that only after install was complete and installer returned the stuff. In fact i would have done same for USB and connected the IPOD cable in my glove box.


Does anybody know if ipod connector KCA iP101 would work for this for audio from ipod/iPhone? I have used KCA-IP301V but would have liked to bring only the USB extention to Glovebox and use this cable. I don't care about video in iPod.


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nota4re* /forum/post/17343912
> 
> 
> Great concept, but I don't see a cable that would work. The traffic receivers have a male mini-b connector. If you plug an extension cable into the receiver, you will need to have a FEMALE mini-b to plug the traffic receiver into.



This first cable in the link. http://industrialcomponent.com/usbstuff/cellext.html 

Plug /socket(Receptacle) --- Male/Female


----------



## bodhizafa

Just read through 10 pages on this unit. Someone back on page 3 or so asked if you could use iPhone streaming apps (pandora, Last.fm, AOL radio). I didn't see any answers. I emailed Kenwood and they said it was only set up for the Ipod functions of the iPhone. Has anyone tried streaming apps or thought of a work around? (other than plugging it into an Aux input). I really want to get one of these but I listen to a lot of streaming apps on the iPhone with the factory unit but its a pain with all the wires and stuff.


----------



## westcoastman

I tried cause I like listening to smoothlounge.com using FlyCast but no luck...the only way is with the the AUX imput. I didn't want to by another cable so I left at that.


----------



## boniam

okay i was almost going to buy a overhead monitor and connect with it then i saw the following in manual:


"If AV-Out is set to DVD or USB, the same source video or control is displayed in the rear monitor"


Then it also says how if front monitor can be changed to GPS and rear says in DVD. so i am confused.


I wanted to do following. Connect the audio and video (both) out to an overhead monitor and listen to ipod or radio or GPS in kenwood monitor and see DVD in rear monitor and DVD sound going to rear monitor and then to a headphone. Can anybody please confirm if it is possible? Please reply soon as i have to order overhead monitor soon. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nota4re




> Quote:
> This first cable in the link. http://industrialcomponent.com/usbstuff/cellext.html
> 
> Plug /socket(Receptacle) --- Male/Female



My bad! I stand corrected! Thanks!


I just ordered one of these cables. I actually have now purchased two 6140's. I have yet to install a traffic receiver in the second one and this cable will help me to have increased flexibility.



> Quote:
> Someone back on page 3 or so asked if you could use iPhone streaming apps (pandora, Last.fm, AOL radio).



Yes, you can. Amazing. Makes you wonder what may happen to satellite radio. I installed the AOL Radio ap on my iPhone and then connected to the 6140 via wireless AD2P connection. Played flawlessly.


boniam - I wish I could help with your question but I do not have any rear monitors installed.


----------



## boniam

i have a weird problem with iphone. (i thought i was all set with iphone and ipod of iphone). In handsfree screen when i dial a number or select a number from address book while i am ipod source then the music doesn't stop while in call. The weird thing is music stops correctly for incoming calls and if i dial the number through preset numbers (P1 through P6). Has anybody fased this version of the problem. The bluetooth profile shows A2DP disconnected correctly so it is not a A2DP issue.


PS: I have posted the overhead issue is a separate post as i like to keep one issue in one post. Thanks


----------



## boniam

I called kenwood today and then said it should be possible.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boniam* /forum/post/17356266
> 
> 
> okay i was almost going to buy a overhead monitor and connect with it then i saw the following in manual:
> 
> 
> "If AV-Out is set to DVD or USB, the same source video or control is displayed in the rear monitor"
> 
> 
> Then it also says how if front monitor can be changed to GPS and rear says in DVD. so i am confused.
> 
> 
> I wanted to do following. Connect the audio and video (both) out to an overhead monitor and listen to ipod or radio or GPS in kenwood monitor and see DVD in rear monitor and DVD sound going to rear monitor and then to a headphone. Can anybody please confirm if it is possible? Please reply soon as i have to order overhead monitor soon. Thanks in advance.


----------



## boniam

I have one more question. My installer grounded the parking wire so i am able to see DVDs when not parked. However i read stories like how this could be a liability so i am thinking of getting this connected to parking brake. I don't care about video and dvd but my installer was saying some unit also don't allow you to enter address in GPS and dial number while driving. Does kenwood allows to enter address and dial number in handsfree? Also do you get DVD control and audio while driving?


----------



## bodhizafa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nota4re* /forum/post/17356442
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can. Amazing. Makes you wonder what may happen to satellite radio. I installed the AOL Radio ap on my iPhone and then connected to the 6140 via wireless AD2P connection. Played flawlessly.
> 
> 
> .



Wohoooo! No reason not to get one now!


----------



## westcoastman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westcoastman* /forum/post/17355687
> 
> 
> I tried cause I like listening to smoothlounge.com using FlyCast but no luck...the only way is with the the AUX imput. I didn't want to by another cable so I left at that.



After reading some other posts, I tried again and it works great


----------



## corey99699

I installed the unit today and have to say I'm very impressed with it so far.I replaced a 4 year old clarion unit that really didn't have many features,it was a flip out dvd player and it played mp3 on cd,that's about it.The picture and the sound is way better on this one,not to mention the many features it has.I tested the bluetooth seems to work great,I was kinda worried cause my car is kinda loud inside but the person I talked to had no problem at all hearing me,I didn't notice any echo so all seems well with that.The navigation works great I have a nuvi 200 so I'm familiar with garmin,only thing is I can't figure out how to change the view to 3D which is what I'm used to.I'm not positive but I think I read somewhere that album art only displays on ipod and not cd,dvd,or usb but it does work on usb.I did notice when changing my background that pictures seem to take a long time to load from usb,I actually thought the unit had froze up but it was just slow.I also streamed music from my phone via bluetooth with no problem at all,It also looks great in the dash.I'm very happy with it so far.


----------



## roto23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boniam* /forum/post/17363593
> 
> 
> I have one more question. My installer grounded the parking wire so i am able to see DVDs when not parked. However i read stories like how this could be a liability so i am thinking of getting this connected to parking brake. I don't care about video and dvd but my installer was saying some unit also don't allow you to enter address in GPS and dial number while driving. Does kenwood allows to enter address and dial number in handsfree? Also do you get DVD control and audio while driving?



My girl friend entered in an address yesterday while I was driving, but I have the parking brake grounded. I think you can do that anyway even if the parkign brake isnot grounded. The gps has a safe mode function which I have turned off in the menus


----------



## bo4uofm

Quick question for those that have this unit hooked up to an overhead monitor in the back. If a call comes in using bluetooth will that mute and stop the DVD playing in the back?


----------



## wnanna

Cory, pm sent.


----------



## firecracker

I just purchased and installed this unit last week and so far I am really digging it. First in dash nav/dvd player I have ever owned. Anyway I installed it with the PAC SWI-JACK so that I could keep my steering wheel controls in my 2006 Scion TC. The only problem I am having is that the source button on my steering wheel is not being recognized and therefore I can not program it. The volume and seek buttons work fine. Has anyone else run into anything similar when installing the steering wheel adapter or do you think it is a defect in my specific module?


Thanks.


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *firecracker* /forum/post/17390305
> 
> 
> I just purchased and installed this unit last week and so far I am really digging it. First in dash nav/dvd player I have ever owned. Anyway I installed it with the PAC SWI-JACK so that I could keep my steering wheel controls in my 2006 Scion TC. The only problem I am having is that the source button on my steering wheel is not being recognized and therefore I can not program it. The volume and seek buttons work fine. Has anyone else run into anything similar when installing the steering wheel adapter or do you think it is a defect in my specific module?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



It seems the "MODE" button is not wired in with the other buttons. It's on SW2(pin 8) not SW1(pin 7) like the other buttons. So a resistor must be added to make it work. Note #4


Install sheet. http://www.pac-audio.com/swixprogram...ehicles&ID=357


----------



## firecracker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntmst* /forum/post/17390754
> 
> 
> It seems the "MODE" button is not wired in with the other buttons. It's on SW2(pin 8) not SW1(pin 7) like the other buttons. So a resistor must be added to make it work. Note #4
> 
> 
> Install sheet.
> 
> 
> [URL='http://tijil.org/radio_06_connections.jpg%5BIMG']http://tijil.org/radio_06_connections.jpg[IMG[/URL] ]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> excellent. thank you. I know that I tapped the white wire and connected it to pin 8 with a resistor, but I swear that the instructions that came with the unit said to use a 150 ohm resistor. The link you posted is showing to use a 560 ohm resistor. I'll have to try that out and see if it works.


----------



## wnanna

Does this unit have a "display off" button like the pioneer units? It seems like it would be handy if a cop drove by and you were watching dvd's with the wife on a trip.


I found the kenwood dnx 6140 on 6th avenue for $689 and am really close to buying it. My only main concern though is the audio. It only has 2V pre outs and I think I read somewhere that the input is either subwoofer or rear. How would that work since I have two amps. 1 for my 4 - 6.5inch speakers and 1 for my 10" subwoofer. Would I just lose fader control?


----------



## nota4re




> Quote:
> excellent. thank you. I know that I tapped the white wire and connected it to pin 8 with a resistor, but I swear that the instructions that came with the unit said to use a 150 ohm resistor. The link you posted is showing to use a 560 ohm resistor. I'll have to try that out and see if it works.



firecracker,


On the pac-audio site, look up their instructions for the SWI Jack on a 2009 Toyota Corolla. The diagram on the 2009 Corolla instructions is what I think PAC is trying to describe on your SCION tC instructions. I think this will fix your problem.


----------



## ymarker

KCA-iP301V = where did you guys get your ipod cable from? Any deals? So ipod video also works? I understand the usb cable connector but where do the other two cables go?


----------



## nota4re

ipod video works. The other two mini plugs go to designated plugs on the back of the radio - one for audio and one for video.


----------



## padstack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ymarker* /forum/post/17409300
> 
> 
> KCA-iP301V = where did you guys get your ipod cable from? Any deals? So ipod video also works? I understand the usb cable connector but where do the other two cables go?



Warning - do not buy a knockoff cable from ebay. Some people report success, but for a savings of a whopping $12 I tried it and it was an epic fail. Major noise distortion plus video issues. Just go to a B&M store and pay the $30 for an official Kenwood one.


----------



## padstack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnanna* /forum/post/17402814
> 
> 
> Does this unit have a "display off" button like the pioneer units? It seems like it would be handy if a cop drove by and you were watching dvd's with the wife on a trip.
> 
> 
> I found the kenwood dnx 6140 on 6th avenue for $689 and am really close to buying it. My only main concern though is the audio. It only has 2V pre outs and I think I read somewhere that the input is either subwoofer or rear. How would that work since I have two amps. 1 for my 4 - 6.5inch speakers and 1 for my 10" subwoofer. Would I just lose fader control?



I think it depends on the car. I have an '05 mustang and I lost fader control on a standard install (well, if I fade to front, it only powers the highs and fade to back only powers the subs/mids)


----------



## ymarker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nota4re* /forum/post/17414253
> 
> 
> ipod video works. The other two mini plugs go to designated plugs on the back of the radio - one for audio and one for video.



Thx!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *padstack* /forum/post/17415218
> 
> 
> Warning - do not buy a knockoff cable from ebay. Some people report success, but for a savings of a whopping $12 I tried it and it was an epic fail. Major noise distortion plus video issues. Just go to a B&M store and pay the $30 for an official Kenwood one.



I was wondering about those. Amazon has it for about $24 or so. Just not to thrilled about the cables having to go to the back of the radio. Which means I'm going to have to take it back to the installers.


Any try the HD-Radio add on?


----------



## padstack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ymarker* /forum/post/17416114
> 
> 
> Thx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering about those. Amazon has it for about $24 or so. Just not to thrilled about the cables having to go to the back of the radio. Which means I'm going to have to take it back to the installers.
> 
> 
> Any try the HD-Radio add on?



Seriously, I would at least try to look around under the dash or something first. I don't know what kind of car you have, but this is a SUPER easy thing to do. If they'll do it for like $20 or so, then fine, but any more and i'd at least give it a shot myself first. Nothing needs to be unhooked or anything. Also, your stereo should have came with cables that could have been run to your glovebox or somewhere for access now. If they didn't do it then (or at least ask you about it), I'd lean on them to explain why and see if they'd comp it.


----------



## wnanna

Does anyone know what wiring harness (if any) is required for a 00 Toyota Celica GTS? I already have an aftermarket Alpine CD hooked up so maybe it will just be plug in play and I won't need one?


----------



## padstack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnanna* /forum/post/17423660
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what wiring harness (if any) is required for a 00 Toyota Celica GTS? I already have an aftermarket Alpine CD hooked up so maybe it will just be plug in play and I won't need one?



I would seriously doubt it. Go to crutchfield.com and look there.


----------



## wnanna

This is the closest thing I could find, but it is supposed to be used with a factory radio and factory amp: http://www.crutchfield.com/p_1207081...g-Harness.html


----------



## tuxicle

In USB mode, the 6140 plays files in the order they are stored on the USB. For those using Linux, you can sort the files on a USB stick using the "fatsort" program. On Fedora, you can get this using yum. Plug in the USB stick, open a command prompt, type "mount" to figure out which device is assigned to the stick, then unmount it (without unplugging). Now (as root), run fatsort, with the correct device name and it will sort the directory entries alphabetically. fatsort accepts options to change the sort order.


----------



## Stoneman2382




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boniam* /forum/post/17356543
> 
> 
> i have a weird problem with iphone. (i thought i was all set with iphone and ipod of iphone). In handsfree screen when i dial a number or select a number from address book while i am ipod source then the music doesn't stop while in call. The weird thing is music stops correctly for incoming calls and if i dial the number through preset numbers (P1 through P6). Has anybody fased this version of the problem. The bluetooth profile shows A2DP disconnected correctly so it is not a A2DP issue.
> 
> 
> PS: I have posted the overhead issue is a separate post as i like to keep one issue in one post. Thanks



I have the same issue. Everytime I am listening to music on my iphone via ipod cable and I dial a number or choose a contact from my address list and call, the music keeps playing while on the phone. The contact cannot hear the music playing on their end but it is extremely annoying on my end. Especially when you have to switch back over to ipod source to kill your music before the contact picks up the phone. Hopefully Kenwood will get an update out to fix this issue.


----------



## lebondj

Hi everyone and thanks for this thread as it helped me make up my mind on buying this unit. I also was thinking of the JVC KW-NT1 but there doesn't seem to be much info on it. I purchased the 6140 from 6ave and received and installed last Friday. So far it seems to be everything I thought it would be. It replaced the factory radio which could not play mp3s. I have an iphone 3gs and was going to use the navigation app on it which worked pretty good but would need to have it play through the car stereo anyway to hear it. Planned to buy the Parrot bluetooth but since that was going to cost $250 with cables decided to have a dedicated unit. Here is a picture of the install- doesn't look to bad if I say so myself.

One question- Maybe I missed it but is there anyway to turn off the Nav startup safety screen that you have to agree to every time?


----------



## boniam

What version of iphone software do you have? I have 3.0 and i called kenwood sometime back and they asked me to update the iphone software to latest one. I am using it on tmobile and so didn't want to do it currently.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stoneman2382* /forum/post/17461810
> 
> 
> I have the same issue. Everytime I am listening to music on my iphone via ipod cable and I dial a number or choose a contact from my address list and call, the music keeps playing while on the phone. The contact cannot hear the music playing on their end but it is extremely annoying on my end. Especially when you have to switch back over to ipod source to kill your music before the contact picks up the phone. Hopefully Kenwood will get an update out to fix this issue.


----------



## wnanna

Nice pic! How much did the install run you and what did it cost at 6th avenue?


----------



## lebondj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnanna* /forum/post/17465406
> 
> 
> Nice pic! How much did the install run you and what did it cost at 6th avenue?



I did the install and got the kenwood for 689. Got the install bezel and wire from install.com

In case you haven't see it there is a Map update for the 2010 maps on http://www8.garmin.com/products/kenwood/ 


City Navigator® North America NT 2010 Map Update DVD, Kenwood

Part Number: 010-11106-01

Suggested Retail Price: $ 69.99 USD


----------



## yyz28

This thread is great.. I've ansered most of my questions be reading it. I only have one little issue, and I was wondering if anyone had run into this or figured out how to change it.


When in Navigation mode and you're listening to the ipod, the Ipod controls along the bottom (that pop up when you hit FNC) don't show the track you're playing, rather is shows a count. For example if you're listening to the 5th track on a playlist with 100 songs it says 0005/0100. Has anyone figured out how to get this to give more useful information, such as track name?


Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## ghoulwe

Had the 6140 installed today in my Subaru Outback with Kenwood rear view camera. The camera works fine in reverse, but not while parked or driving when the Nav button is pushed for more than a second...any ideas? Is this related to the ground wire that prevents DVD viewing while driving?


In the setup menu, I have the function of the NAV button set to "R-CAM".


----------



## lebondj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lebondj* /forum/post/17462987
> 
> 
> One question- Maybe I missed it but is there anyway to turn off the Nav startup safety screen that you have to agree to every time?



I contacted Kenwood about this and the said "There is no way to turn off this feature"

Seems silly to have to agree to this liability screen every time the Nav starts.


----------



## yyz28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lebondj* /forum/post/17472841
> 
> 
> I contacted Kenwood about this and the said "There is no way to turn off this feature"
> 
> Seems silly to have to agree to this liability screen every time the Nav starts.



That sucks... that was going to be my next question.


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lebondj* /forum/post/17472841
> 
> 
> I contacted Kenwood about this and the said "There is no way to turn off this feature"
> 
> Seems silly to have to agree to this liability screen every time the Nav starts.



If they didn't have it some bozo would try and sue them if someone ever got hurt while driving and using the GPS. Don't blame Kenwood, it's just a CYA measure because of the legal system here.


----------



## GFerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yyz28* /forum/post/17467014
> 
> 
> This thread is great.. I've ansered most of my questions be reading it. I only have one little issue, and I was wondering if anyone had run into this or figured out how to change it.
> 
> 
> When in Navigation mode and you're listening to the ipod, the Ipod controls along the bottom (that pop up when you hit FNC) don't show the track you're playing, rather is shows a count. For example if you're listening to the 5th track on a playlist with 100 songs it says 0005/0100. Has anyone figured out how to get this to give more useful information, such as track name?
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!



Nope. However I usually keep the screen on the ipod mode and hit the FNC button and the turn-by turn directions from the Navi will be displayed along the bottom of the screen. I find this view to be easier to use as the buttons are much bigger on the ipod screen (easier to navigate) and I still get all the important info from the Navi. If I need to see the map really quickly, I just press the Nav button, then press it again to get back to the iPod screen.


----------



## GFerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntmst* /forum/post/17474529
> 
> 
> If they didn't have it some bozo would try and sue them if someone ever got hurt while driving and using the GPS. Don't blame Kenwood, it's just a CYA measure because of the legal system here.



Yep, just about every manufacturer does this, even on OEM systems (however, some just display it then it goes away after 15-20 seconds). Personally I dont consider it to be a big problem. I've noticed that the system will still direct you even if you didnt press the button. For example, enter destination, then you stop at a gas station. Turn off car, then turn back on, the destination will still be saved and it will still direct you. Basically you only have to press the "I agree" button when you actually want to see the Navigation screen. You dont have to hit the button on every start up. Plus again, using the FNC button while in other menu's to see turn by turn works great for me.


----------



## GFerg

Well I've had this system since the last week of June 09 and I dont have many bad things to say about it. Its been completely reliable for me and pretty quick. I have my iPod hooked up which works very nicely (with the proper Kenwood iPod cable). Only small quibble I have about it is the fact the list screen always defaults to the main menu screen of the iPod(Music, Video, Pics etc) and doesnt stay on the subfolder screen like controlling directly from the iPod will.


Nothing but compliments from those on the other end of the bluetooth connection. I have the microphone located in the instrument cluster directly in front of me. Transition back and forth between bluetooth and what I was listening to before is smooth and quick. I find using the phonebook from the phone easier than from the touchscreen though. Sometimes the phone book on the unit is hesitant with dialing and sometimes wont even work, so locating the caller from the phone works for me much better. However if someone calls me then I press the talk button on the headunit (it also displays the caller).


Sound is better. I had a stock Bose system in my car. I can definitely play music at louder levels and it manages to be A LOT clearer.


DVD viewing is a little confusing to me. I really dont use it that much, but did have it on while on a couple long trips the past few weeks. Getting through the menu's can be confusing. But nothing a little reading of the manual cant fix.


So far it has been pretty reliable. For what ever reason, the unit would power my antenna on start up even if I wasnt using the radio for about a month or so, but issue went away a couple weeks ago. Also had a couple hiccups with the iPod connection, but that had more to do with the iPod as it froze on me a couple times and obviously the unit couldnt read the iPod. Other than that, NO problems what so ever and I will recommend this unit to anyone. A very good investment if you are looking to upgrade your system.


----------



## lebondj

Like others have mentioned sometimes my iphone's ipod starts playing when first plugged in and then goes silent even though the 6140 says its playing. My solution to this is to plug in the iphone after the bluetooth connects by watching the 'tel' indicator changes color. The ipod then picks up right where it left off when previously connected unless I load new songs then it defaults to the alphabetical list of songs. I have only tried this 3 times so far, but 3 out of 3 works correctly.


----------



## JACsigns

Hi, New here and trying to figure out things. I bought the unit back in August and finally had time to install.Things work great. only a few questions that might have been answered, sorry if I missed them...


I have a Sanyo KatanaLX and my son paired it fine with the head unit. but I download the contact to it. (the little DL ) showed it was taking the list but then when I try to use them they are not there. all the keys, even the dial direct key is grayed out. Any suggestions? I know this phone isn't the greatest one out there but it is what I have.

There was one more thing but right now I want one thing fixed at a time.

Thanks in advance

JAC


----------



## bollocks6140

this is a great thread. i've found all the answer to my questions except for one.i cannot get a signal from the sub-preout, i followed the instructions on the trouble shooting section of the manual. i switch the pre-out from rear to sub, i just can't get a signal to my amp to my subs. i've eliminated the possibility that the amp is bad, but after buying another one, i still can't get my subs to work. any suggestion is much appreciated. thanks in advance


----------



## djrichards

I recently purchased a 6140 for my 2005 Ford F250 SuperDuty. I added the Sirius receiver and it was the best thing I have ever done for long-distance travel. However, I still have a couple of issues that are aggravating me.


I use an iPhone 3G with my unit. My 6140 BT firmware is 1.7 and the phone OS is 3.1 (7C144). These are both the latest versions. Every time I get in the truck, the Kenwood unit *almost* always starts up on a blank "Call" screen instead of on the last function used (which is normally the Sirius function.) This does NOT happen if I first turn off the Bluetooth on my phone. But that's a PITA and I shouldn't have to do that.


Sometimes (but not always) while using navigation it will start up on the GPS "Warning" page but will be REALLY dimmed. When I change the source to Sirius the ultra-dim situation is always cured. If I turn off the key BEFORE changing anything on the unit, it will then switch to the last function used and play the radio for the defined power-on period (before opening door). Has anyone experienced this and, more importantly, found a solution?


The second issue I have is that I cannot get the button illumination to work at all. They are always on full brightness. I've triple-checked the connections and everything is connected per instructions. The one thing I did notice is that the Scosche adapter harness also has a wire called "Dimmer ground" that doesn't seem to have a matching connection on the Kenwood unit. The Kenwood is mounted in the dash with plastic mounts, unlike the metal-to-chassis mounts on the OEM Pioneer unit. Could this fix be as simple as running a ground from the chassis to the truck?


Thanks,


DJ Richards


----------



## lebondj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djrichards* /forum/post/17497492
> 
> 
> The second issue I have is that I cannot get the button illumination to work at all. They are always on full brightness. I've triple-checked the connections and everything is connected per instructions. The one thing I did notice is that the Scosche adapter harness also has a wire called "Dimmer ground" that doesn't seem to have a matching connection on the Kenwood unit. The Kenwood is mounted in the dash with plastic mounts, unlike the metal-to-chassis mounts on the OEM Pioneer unit. Could this fix be as simple as running a ground from the chassis to the truck?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> DJ Richards



That's one thing I surprised at was the illumination/dimmer is not continuously variable like my dash lights. With this unit it's basically a day/night switch. At least you can adjust the intensity for both day and night.


----------



## GFerg

I know that it just came out, but has anyone purchased the new DROID phone from Verizon yet? I get mine tomorrow and I am praying it syncs without any problems.


----------



## IIGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GFerg* /forum/post/17512438
> 
> 
> I know that it just came out, but has anyone purchased the new DROID phone from Verizon yet? I get mine tomorrow and I am praying it syncs without any problems.



What's the verdict on this? I want to get that Motorola DROID, but it's not gonna happen for me for a few months...my upgrade eligibility isn't due till March.


Has anybody ordered the 2010 maps yet?


----------



## GFerg

Sorry about that. DROID synced with no problems. Something that cant be said with my previous WinMo device. Contacts etc transfer over with no hiccups. I tried playing an audio file through the bluetooth, but of course it didnt work. SOmething I probably will never use, but sucks that Verizon still cripples the bluetooth capability.


As far as the phone goes, it phenomenal! I'm loving it so far.


----------



## IIGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GFerg* /forum/post/17548185
> 
> 
> DROID synced with no problems. Something that cant be said with my previous WinMo device. Contacts etc transfer over with no hiccups.



Good to hear...thanks! Can't wait to get my hands on one...even though it'll be a while. I did play with one at the Verizon store when they were released and liked what I saw.


Playing audio over Bluetooth doesn't really concern me too much either...I've never used it with my current phone; I've always done the USB flash drive method.


----------



## jasoraso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GFerg* /forum/post/17548185
> 
> 
> Sorry about that. DROID synced with no problems. Something that cant be said with my previous WinMo device. Contacts etc transfer over with no hiccups. I tried playing an audio file through the bluetooth, but of course it didnt work. SOmething I probably will never use, but sucks that Verizon still cripples the bluetooth capability.
> 
> 
> As far as the phone goes, it phenomenal! I'm loving it so far.



Did you have an option to pair with the A2DP profile? My Verizon Touch Pro 2 has this profile and works fine for playing music.


If the Droid lacks this profile, I would blame Motorola or Google, but not Verizon. Since Verizon lost the lawsuit on the Motorola V710, they haven't crippled BT too much (other than BT network access).


----------



## rumpdiddy

Hey Guys,


I'm having this unit installed in my Ford F-150 and I was wondering do anybody know if the Samsung Instinct can be paired with the 6140? I checked the kenwood website but it wasn't there on the list of phones....any answers on this one?


----------



## freshjive80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntmst* /forum/post/17210390
> 
> 
> Be sure you install the usb driver on your computer first, and select "garmin mode" on the Kenwood when the menu shows on the GPS screen when the usb cable is connected, then start the WebUpdater.



i plugged the usb into both my PC and Mac laptops and the webupdater *could not recognize any devices from the USB*. i also looked on the forums for more info but no luck!

*what does it mean to put the dnx6140 into garmin mode?*... can someone please elaborate? ive tried pushing source then selecting USB and i also tried using NAV...and still no luck getting the webupdater to recognize my kenwood device... any help would be great! thanks


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freshjive80* /forum/post/17619386
> 
> 
> i plugged the usb into both my PC and Mac laptops and the webupdater *could not recognize any devices from the USB*. i also looked on the forums for more info but no luck!
> 
> *what does it mean to put the dnx6140 into garmin mode?*... can someone please elaborate? ive tried pushing source then selecting USB and i also tried using NAV...and still no luck getting the webupdater to recognize my kenwood device... any help would be great! thanks



Have you installed the Garmin usb driver yet? If the source is set to NAV, you should see a menu popup when the mini-usb output plug is connected to a PC with the correct Garmin usb driver installed.


----------



## freshjive80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntmst* /forum/post/17622758
> 
> 
> Have you installed the Garmin usb driver yet? If the source is set to NAV, you should see a menu popup when the mini-usb output plug is connected to a PC with the correct Garmin usb driver installed.



so far no luck and yes ive downloaded the garmin usb driver. Is there anyone in the Los Angeles area willing to help me out???


just a thought... i am connecting my laptop via the usb from my iphone/ipod hookup... could this be the problem?


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freshjive80* /forum/post/17623079
> 
> 
> so far no luck and yes ive downloaded the garmin usb driver. Is there anyone in the Los Angeles area willing to help me out???
> 
> 
> just a thought... i am connecting my laptop via the usb from my iphone/ipod hookup... could this be the problem?



It needs to be connected to the miniB connector on the back of the unit. It's where the "traffic receiver" is normally connected.

http://images.sonicelectronix.com/im...ig/dnx6140.jpg


----------



## freshjive80




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntmst* /forum/post/17624960
> 
> 
> It needs to be connected to the miniB connector on the back of the unit. It's where the "traffic receiver" is normally connected.
> 
> ]



thanks for all your help mntmst! so is this the same way i would need to upload new maps via usb? i have the file for 2010 stored on my computer.


----------



## Spammysosa

Just got this installed in my 2003 Nissan altima with Bose the other night at best buy, and though I haven't had much time to learn the system, I've noticed some glitches witch I hope are fixable. Here goes:


1. iPhone streams music fine with Bluetooth, however, when I connect to the cable, no audio is emitted (the display seems to think music is playing)


2. There seems to be a slight hissing noise when the system is on.


3. Steering wheel controls are slightly off (i.e. Have to push harder or longer to change volume and then after a lag time, the volume may increase several notches all at once).


Can someone confirm that the iPhone 3gs is compatible with this unit? Also, are the other issues hardware fixes or kenwood settings? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rumpdiddy

hey guys I just had this installed and i'm having a problem. When I use the bluetooth I hear everybody loud and clear but people on the other end says that they hear a echo on their phone. I have deleted and repaired the phone but of no use. Do anybody have a fix for this? I have a samsung instinct and i really need this because I do a lot of city driving


P.S I will be sending pics of the install


----------



## GLM441

I'm trying to set the the Preout to Subwoofer. I found this in the owners manual but I dont know how to put the unit in *standby mode*, any thoughts ?


Also, what benefits do you get by setting to subwoofer, I was hoping to get audio control through the head unit of the Sub.


"Sets the Preout output. (Settable only when

in *Standby mode*)

"Rear" : Rear sound is output.

"Subwoofer": Subwoofer sound is output"


----------



## themgnt

freshjive80 - yes, the mini usb would be your data connection so you can update your maps, wallpaper, nav voices, POIs, etc all from that. Again, this is different from the USB iPod connection.


GLM441 - I don't have a subwoofer but the Standby button is on the second page of the mode select screen (you know, with Sirius, XM, DVD, IPOD, Bluetooth, etc options on it. Page down and it's the only option on that page).


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rumpdiddy* /forum/post/17656501
> 
> 
> hey guys I just had this installed and i'm having a problem. When I use the bluetooth I hear everybody loud and clear but people on the other end says that they hear a echo on their phone. I have deleted and repaired the phone but of no use. Do anybody have a fix for this? I have a samsung instinct and i really need this because I do a lot of city driving
> 
> 
> P.S I will be sending pics of the install



Be sure the side slot of the mic is exposed so the noise canceling can work. If it's mounted totally flush this can cause problems.

http://www.amazon.com/review/R2SSLD9DETAGPR 
http://www.kenwoodforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=27 


My mic install on the dash.
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2428/...b34743cd_b.jpg


----------



## GFerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasoraso* /forum/post/17603105
> 
> 
> Did you have an option to pair with the A2DP profile? My Verizon Touch Pro 2 has this profile and works fine for playing music.
> 
> 
> If the Droid lacks this profile, I would blame Motorola or Google, but not Verizon. Since Verizon lost the lawsuit on the Motorola V710, they haven't crippled BT too much (other than BT network access).



Interesting. We'll they just released an update for the Droid today and one of the fixes was for bluetooth. I havent tried it yet, but I will later.


----------



## wnanna

Quick write up even though I'm still fuming over Best Buy's terrible install:


Bluetooth: works flawlessly and synced right up with the new LG Chocolate Touch. Good sound quality and no complaints on other end of the call with the microphone installed where the driver window meets the headliner.


Back up camera: Works perfect with car in reverse but not sure why the screen just goes black, when the nav button is held down. Maybe an installation error?


DVD: Seems to work great


CD/MP3/Ipod: Haven't tested but radio seems to work fine


GPS: Antenna was mounted on the dash in the bottom driver's corner of the windshield. Looks tacky since it's visible but great signal and Garmin is very user friendly.


Overall, after only spending a couple hours playing with it, I am very pleased. However, please don't take your vehicle to Best Buy to have it installed. I'm new to the Wichita, KS area and didn't know any installers so went to them.


1) The microphone wiggles around and is not solid

2) There are huge gaps on the left and right of the unit b/c they didn't use a dash kit

3) The stock clock on my Celica up top was disconnected somehow

4) My alarm red light flashes even when the alarm is unarmed and I am driving, but I fixed that by resetting the system

5) The rear view camera looks like a 13 y/o did the install, but I'll take the hit on that since I bought a cheap ebay camera and it didn't have an easy to use mounting surface so they had to jimmy rig some angle iron and screws to make it work. It sticks out like 3 inches though and is highly visible.


Needless to say, I'm not to pleased with the install but I have already talked to them and will be taking it back. Can anyone recommend some double din dash kits that work well with the DNX 6140? I couldn't find one by Scorshe but Metra makes one that is sold at autozone. It's for a 2000 Toyota Celica GTS. Thanks!


----------



## beatboy77

I am considering purchasing the 6140. I have an iPhone 3G. I was wondering how people would say they like or dislike how this works with the iPhone 3G? Is there any real difference between the 5140 and the 6140?


~Josh


----------



## hammer32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnanna* /forum/post/17712537
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend some double din dash kits that work well with the DNX 6140? I couldn't find one by Scorshe but Metra makes one that is sold at autozone. It's for a 2000 Toyota Celica GTS. Thanks!



Try Crutchfield, I didn't get the radio there, but I did get all the installation stuff to fit my FJCruiser


----------



## blupilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IIGood* /forum/post/17546069
> 
> 
> What's the verdict on this? I want to get that Motorola DROID, but it's not gonna happen for me for a few months...my upgrade eligibility isn't due till March.
> 
> 
> Has anybody ordered the 2010 maps yet?



I ordered the 2010 maps for my 2007 Honda Pilot with Kenwood 6140 on Dec 3. I received them today and did the update. It took about 1 hour. I did not have the pilot running. The map update went flawlessly, no problems at all. Garmin's on line activation provided all the information I needed. Cost was $77, taxes and shipping included.


----------



## Imagionationland

Hey guys, thanks for all the comments i've learndt about lot it and decided to go out and buy this unit, ive had it in my car for about 3-4 days now and had a couple questions about it, not necessarily problems....


1)Do you have to go into the bluetooth settings and press connect every time you get into the car, or is there a way to make it synch when i get in automaticaly?


2)Second, is there a way to adjust the volume on the mic to, perhaps reduce echo?


3)More of a tricky question/isntall problem i think, but any idea why when i turn the volume knob the speakers make a slight crackle/static sound, i had the installer put aftermarket speakers/amp in the car as well and they never did it before, if theres no easy way to fix it is it at least not damaging my speakers?


I had a couple more easy ones strictly menu questions and functionality (manual is hard to read), but im at work and probably shouldn't be typin away on the internet while my boss is peering over my shoulder haha, will check back later, appreciate it.


Blupilot did you just order them off of the kenwood website?


----------



## mdragon75

noob question that I hope you guys can help me out with.


I'm installing this radio in a 2004 Chevy Tahoe. The problem I am having is with the wiring, There is the brown mute wire but I have no mute wire in the Tahoe (never had bluetooth or anything else. So where should i hook this wire to? also the parking brake wire, do I have to find a separate ground and or can I just splice that into the main ground wire for the radio?


any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## nikodog

Just had my unit installed professionally and love it so far. The phone/Bluetooth is a little corky but I'm working on it. I did have a question on the updating. What is the latest version out? I think I have 2.5 version. I tried to run the update and it ran for two hours. What's the deal with that? Any help thanks


Niko


----------



## nikodog

Don't ever use Best Buy with a unit like this they don't have a clue. Spend the 100 bucks and have it done right.


----------



## comedygirl24

What place can you recommend?


----------



## firecracker

Lately I've been having a problem with my ipod connection. I had been having the problem of after starting my car I would usually have to unplug the ipod and plug it back in for the unit to recognize it. For the past few days though, I've been having to turn the kenwood unit completely off and then turn it back on for the ipod to be recognized. It's very frustrating. Has anyone else had this problem or have any clue how to remedy it? The ipod cable I'm using was purchased from crutchfield so it shouldn't be some cheap knockoff.


----------



## TampaAcura




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *themgnt* /forum/post/16932356
> 
> 
> I don't think it's been mentioned in this thread but I found a tip for putting a custom start up image on your screen:
> 
> 
> 1. Get the "convert" file from Kenwood or just go to
> 2. Put the convert file (it shou...ct to? The MINI B or the main USB connection?


----------



## BenC

I too have been having a real blue tooth issue with the Kenwood DNX 6140. The caller hears an echo which makes the unit unusable. I have tried multiple phones, moving the mike, and even replacing the unit. I am at a loss. It seems other people are experiencing this problem. How many others are experiencing these problems?


----------



## lebondj

firecracker- Try waiting until the phone pairs with the head unit by watching the tel indicator changing color, waiting a few seconds more then plugging in the phone/ipod. Works for me with my iphone!


----------



## lebondj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Imagionationland* /forum/post/17725975
> 
> 
> Hey guys, thanks for all the comments i've learndt about lot it and decided to go out and buy this unit, ive had it in my car for about 3-4 days now and had a couple questions about it, not necessarily problems....
> 
> 
> 1)Do you have to go into the bluetooth settings and press connect every time you get into the car, or is there a way to make it synch when i get in automaticaly?
> 
> 
> 2)Second, is there a way to adjust the volume on the mic to, perhaps reduce echo?
> 
> 
> 3)More of a tricky question/isntall problem i think, but any idea why when i turn the volume knob the speakers make a slight crackle/static sound, i had the installer put aftermarket speakers/amp in the car as well and they never did it before, if theres no easy way to fix it is it at least not damaging my speakers?
> 
> 
> I had a couple more easy ones strictly menu questions and functionality (manual is hard to read), but im at work and probably shouldn't be typin away on the internet while my boss is peering over my shoulder haha, will check back later, appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Blupilot did you just order them off of the kenwood website?



My iphone 3g automatically pairs within a minute from turning on car. However I went back into the house one day to get something and noticed that it was no longer paired so shut off the car and restarted.


----------



## nikodog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comedygirl24* /forum/post/17732717
> 
> 
> What place can you recommend?



Go to any mobile electronics store and ask. If they sell amps like JL Adiuo, alpine ect. they will know where to get it installed.I live in the north east and was able to fined two companies. Do a google search for mobile electronics instalationsomething should come up in your area.


----------



## nikodog

Please note with the USB you can only put 500 songs in your root directory. If you need more room make some new folders. I don't recommend using a folder for each artist it slows down the system and takes a long time to boot up. You also have no random feature when you put artist in separate folder. I put three separate folders in my thumb drive one for me, one for my son, and one for my wife.


Installing backrounds are easy but remember to delete the standered one that comes with the unit and then add your own. Remember the image size must be 480X240 to fit the entire screen. Here is one Im using and it looks awesome:

http://myhdwallpaper.com/d/28692-1/S...nets_00070.jpg 


**** luck


----------



## j2dawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GFerg* /forum/post/17548185
> 
> 
> Sorry about that. DROID synced with no problems. Something that cant be said with my previous WinMo device. Contacts etc transfer over with no hiccups. I tried playing an audio file through the bluetooth, but of course it didnt work. SOmething I probably will never use, but sucks that Verizon still cripples the bluetooth capability.
> 
> 
> As far as the phone goes, it phenomenal! I'm loving it so far.



Verizon didn't cripple the Droid's Bluetooth. I synced my Droid with a Sony at Walmart and it played the music through the radio just fine. I'm about to buy a 6140 but I'll wait until I hear from another Droid/6140 user to make sure streaming music from the phone works with the 6140.


----------



## corey99699




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lebondj* /forum/post/17736727
> 
> 
> My iphone 3g automatically pairs within a minute from turning on car. However I went back into the house one day to get something and noticed that it was no longer paired so shut off the car and restarted.



Yes if you leave the car it will disconnect but you can reconnect it by going into bluetooth setup


----------



## tomhilton

Garmin now had the updates.

WARNING WARNING WARNING

if you try and update with any of the accessories attached you stand the risk that the update will hang up and not finish. Please disconnect accessories such as the traffic receiver or HD radio. I know I did this. I was lucky. After disconnecting the above items, and diconnecting power completely, then reapplying power the map/nav update started again.


Tom Hilton


----------



## lebondj

I downloaded the USB drivers and British voice Emily and installed it yesterday. No problems and I think this voice is easier to understand.

Does anybody know if one can buy the lifetime Map updates from Garmin for this unit? The only thing I can find is the 2010 map on DVD for $70.


----------



## mosk

This thread is fantastic! Lots is excellent info.


I recently purchased two DNX6140's, one for my 4Runner and another for my wife's Honda. Does anyone know if I can get by with purchasing a single Garmin map update, or will I need to buy one for each unit?


Thanks!


----------



## sea5003

Need some help... I had the Kenwood DNX6140 installed professionally a few months ago and everything works fine... except there is a lock out so DVDs cant be played while the parking brake is off. To bypass this, today I got behind the unit and grounded the parking brake wire from the unit. I turned everything back on and now I can play DVDs but picked up another problem... when i go to the Navigation screen, the whole display goes very VERY dim, and you can barely see anything.


I'm not sure what could have affected the screen display while in the navigation, was wondering if anyone else has had this problem or has any suggestions?


----------



## wnanna

Does everyone here have the ability to see the rear view camera while driving by simply holding down the Nav button for more than one sec like the manual says? There is also an option on the AV setup and it asks you if you would like it to turn off the screen or turn on the RV camera when you hold down nav for more than 1 sec. I selected that and I am still just seeing blank screen but the rear view camera works great when I'm in reverse???


----------



## corey99699




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnanna* /forum/post/17766471
> 
> 
> Does everyone here have the ability to see the rear view camera while driving by simply holding down the Nav button for more than one sec like the manual says? There is also an option on the AV setup and it asks you if you would like it to turn off the screen or turn on the RV camera when you hold down nav for more than 1 sec. I selected that and I am still just seeing blank screen but the rear view camera works great when I'm in reverse???



Yeah thats how mine works and haven't had any problems so far.


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnanna* /forum/post/17766471
> 
> 
> Does everyone here have the ability to see the rear view camera while driving by simply holding down the Nav button for more than one sec like the manual says? There is also an option on the AV setup and it asks you if you would like it to turn off the screen or turn on the RV camera when you hold down nav for more than 1 sec. I selected that and I am still just seeing blank screen but the rear view camera works great when I'm in reverse???



You need to power the camera from the ACC line so it's on all the time. Most installers just tie into the reverse light circuit.


----------



## wnanna

Thanks man. Is that line pretty accessible? Or does it have to be wired all the way to the front of the car?


I attached the mount they put on my car at Best Buy. Looks terrible, but at least the camera halfway works.


----------



## j2dawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomhilton* /forum/post/17749853
> 
> 
> Garmin now had the updates.
> 
> WARNING WARNING WARNING
> 
> if you try and update with any of the accessories attached you stand the risk that the update will hang up and not finish. Please disconnect accessories such as the traffic receiver or HD radio. I know I did this. I was lucky. After disconnecting the above items, and diconnecting power completely, then reapplying power the map/nav update started again.
> 
> 
> Tom Hilton



Do you mean that every time I update the maps I have to tear the dash apart and disconnect the HD radio tuner?


----------



## lebondj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j2dawson* /forum/post/17772035
> 
> 
> Do you mean that every time I update the maps I have to tear the dash apart and disconnect the HD radio tuner?



The updates are available on DVD from Garmin


----------



## j2dawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lebondj* /forum/post/17772909
> 
> 
> The updates are available on DVD from Garmin



I was referring to the above post warning not to update with accessories installed. Maybe he was referring to system firmware updates and not simple map updates.


----------



## WasagaSun











Went through this a couple times and thought it had to be easier than reseting my unit every time I wanted to add or change the background and lose all my presets and custom settings....etc.....

Here you go :

To Change the system START UP SCREEN from the Kenwood one .

1- Connect the Thumb Drive with the image you want to the Regular USB connection ( Not the MINI-b )

2- Access the System Start Up mode by pressing CD/DVD Eject + SRC press and hold then press the RESET button aswell .

3- Continue holding and once the system reboots you'll see the Kenwood screen , release the buttons .

4 - You'll see OEM appear on the screen , select it .

5- Find and select the file you want as your New Start Up screen and select it.

6- Once complete , power off the unit by selecting SRC , then power back on with SRC and you have your new START UP SCREEN.

( Note : You new start up screen will always appear unless you when you shut your vehicle off or unit off and you are in NAV mode , when turned back on , it will be the Kenwood Screen , but for all other modes it will start up with your new screen .

____________________________________________________________ __

Now background is easier , no need to reset the unit .

1- Connect the Thumb Drive with the image you want to the Regular USB connection ( Not the MINI-b )

2- Go into STANDBY mode .

3- Press Settings and USER INTERFACE

4- Scroll to Background Change and select the image you want from your Thumb Drive . Wait for it to load , etc....

5- User Interface select Background Change and select CHANGE .

6- You'll see you image there and select....that's it .

____________________________________________________________ ___

Using the USB.....

I have a SanDisk Cruzer 8gb attached and it works perfectly for all MP3's .

Now the big one.....I have 5 movies on there aswell that play no problem .

Convert the movies into MP1 format with a conversion programme ( many on freeware ) then put them on your thumb drive , it's that easy .

I have two folders , MUSIC and MOVIES .

I am gonna try to see how big a drive it will read quickly .

IF ANY ONE HAS TESTED HOW BIG A DRIVE IT CAN TAKE PLEASE POST IT )

____________________________________________________________ ___

Hope this has helped .

As I play with this unit more I'll let you know .

If you have any questions feel free to ask and I'll see what I can do .

I DO NOT HAVE AN IPOD , so please no Ipod related questions . I get along more than fine with my BlackBerry and the Thumb drive .


Take Care and Happy Holidays !


----------



## Johnnyfication

Wow, this thread is huge. I also have a DNX6140 that I purchased during summer. Love it. I've been looking at Kenwoods website trying to find 2010 maps but can't seem to find any. Any word about this?


Edit: Nevermind. New 2010 maps can now be found on their website. Someone probably already mentioned this.


----------



## FreddyTurbina

Hi guys, I just buy this excellent unit and I need change the maps, I've read all pages of this thread and apparently the only way to do this is through the mini USB port in the back of the unit, is this true?

thanks in advance


----------



## mjonesdo

I purchased this head unit for my wife's 2000 Camry with the JBL sound system. I bought the special wiring harness for this setup that uses the pre-outs. I had some other questions about which other wires go where and researched them on this thread. It all worked from the moment I hooked up the harnesses. This board is great. The installation instructions aren't. Thanks all.


My only problem that I haven't figured out is that the antenna in the rear windshield comes up to the front and splits into a regular sized plug which apparently carries the FM and a smaller plug that apparently carries the AM band. I plugged in the larger plug and I get excellent FM reception but get no AM reception. I have looked for solutions but not found any. I was wondering about an adapter jack that would combine the two leads into one somehow. Anyone dealt with this? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mosk

Questions about the 6140's pre-amp crossover and pre-amp outs:


1. So the unit has F/R pre-outs. These can be configured as full range F/R outs, or as a single set each of high & low pre-outs with a user selectable x/o point, or as a high pass pre-out + sub out with a user selectable x/o point, correct?


2. Is it possible to configure the unit so that you have the high & low pre-outs as the "front" and the built-in amplifier as a full range rear?


3. Does anyone have any opinions on the quality of the built crossover?


I'm trying to figure out how to best configure what I have (a bunch of older but pretty decent Soundstream and Nakamichi amplifiers and a couple of good electronic crossovers), and balance what I'd like against the room I have to install it.


To be even more specific, I have a pair of Dynaudio MW160's in my front doors and MD-100 tweeters in my sail panels. These are passively crossed with some older Boston Acoustics 5.4LF crossovers I had lying around, and I think I'd like to change the front to a bi-amplified setup. In the rear, I have some older 5.25" Nakamichi 3-ways that I'll run full range for rear fill. I also have a 10" sub in a sealed enclosure.


For amplification, I have a Soundstream Rubicon 555 (currently running everything as high pass Front + Sub / full range Rear). I'm thinking of running the 555 with the F/R channels bridged for the front woofers and using a Nakamichi PA-304 for front tweeters and rear full range fill. I also have a Soundstream D60II and D100II that could be used, but (IMO) those aren't as clean sounding as the Nakamichi.


For crossovers, in addition to what'd built into the unit, I also have a Precision Power FRX 456 and an AudioControl 4XS.


Aiming primarily for sound quality with decent volume. Any thoughts or comments welcome.


----------



## wundej

Has anyone used their 6140 w/ the Blackberry 9700 yet. I should be getting one in the next few days and also would like to pick up the 6140. If there are issues w/ the 9700 I may just go for the dnx5140 w/o the bluetooth to save a little cash. Anyone have any opinions on the 5140 vs 6140, the main difference is bluetooth, right?


----------



## boomer359




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nota4re* /forum/post/17151614
> 
> 
> Installed this 6140 in our 2010 Corolla. Very easy install and I am more than impressed with the capabilities and performance of this Kenwood.
> 
> 
> Now I want to get real time traffic to work. I have a Garmin 265WT with lifetime traffic. The receiver is in the cigarette lighter adapter and it is the receiver (not the Nuvi) that has the lifetime subscription. The USB (mini-B) will plug right in to the back of the 6140.
> 
> 
> I experimented using the Nuvi today to see if the receiver (imbedded in the cigarette lighter adapter) was powered by the USB or if it was powered by the 12v of the cigarette adapter. It appears as if it is powered by the cig adapter. So, I'm betting that I can plug the USB into the 6140 and apply 12v at the other (i.e. cigarette lighter adapter) end and I will have real-time traffic.
> 
> 
> Anyone done this yet?



Has anyone figured out if the Nuvi 265wt traffic receiver is compatible with the 6140 or any of the other DNX series?


----------



## nota4re




> Quote:
> Has anyone figured out if the Nuvi 265wt traffic receiver is compatible with the 6140 or any of the other DNX series?



I couldn't get the traffic receiver from the 265 to work. I tried with and without the cigarette adapter plugged in. Neither work. See my post #278 in this thread for what did work.


----------



## boomer359




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nota4re* /forum/post/17874817
> 
> 
> I couldn't get the traffic receiver from the 265 to work. I tried with and without the cigarette adapter plugged in. Neither work. See my post #278 in this thread for what did work.



Thanks for the reply. Kind of a bummer that I'll have to not only pay for another party, but also the subscription.


I'll probably pass on it seeing as how traffic on the 265 was never terribly useful to begin with. Still, it would have been nice to have.


Also, has anyone had any luck using a wired remote control on any of the DNX series? I ask because while my car doesn't have stock steering wheel controls, it does have a Sony RM-X4S wired stalk remote installed. It plugs into the back on my current head unit via a 3.5 mm headphone plug.


From what I've seen in the installation manual for the 6140, there's a remote plug on the harness, but I can't seem to find any info on the plug or even a picture of what it looks like. The PAC SWI-JACK for the stock controls looks like it's got the same plug, so I'm thinking it might work, but I can't find confirmation.


----------



## wundej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wundej* /forum/post/17871786
> 
> 
> Has anyone used their 6140 w/ the Blackberry 9700 yet. I should be getting one in the next few days and also would like to pick up the 6140. If there are issues w/ the 9700 I may just go for the dnx5140 w/o the bluetooth to save a little cash. Anyone have any opinions on the 5140 vs 6140, the main difference is bluetooth, right?



Maybe I'll update that with "has anyone used any of the newer blackberry devices with the 6140"?


I'm going to make an assumption that most of the newer models (8900 curve, tour, bolds, storm) use the newer versions of bt firmware so that might be as good of an answer as any. I'm really trying to figure out if I should just go w/ the 5140 instead but if most are happy w/ the BT then I might as well just get the 6140.


----------



## bmf5150

hey guys,just got my kenwood dnx6140,and i have a couple of questions.

i have a tmobile g1 phone,i have it working with the 6140,but how do i get the phone book transfered over to the 6140?it wont even let me select the number dialer,just lets me make calls from previous calls made and received list that it some how gets off of my phone?


----------



## bmf5150

oh the other one,is that i cant seem to get the video from my ipod to play on the 6140,i dont see any options for video on there at all.and yes i have the correct ipod cable kca 1p301v


----------



## Thester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmf5150* /forum/post/17889841
> 
> 
> oh the other one,is that i cant seem to get the video from my ipod to play on the 6140,i dont see any options for video on there at all.and yes i have the correct ipod cable kca 1p301v



Try this for ipod video

1. pick your video and start playing the audio. When audio comes up, press the song photo (album art) and that should bring up video- thats how it worked on my buddys 8120 from 2 yrs back... pain at 1st, but is no big deal after ya get the hang of it


----------



## bmf5150

thanks for the advice!the other weird part is i dont get any album art pics that show up on the kenwood.so far i love the radio,even with the little problems!!

stan


----------



## bmf5150

one more question for you,i must be missing it in the owner manual.how do i turn down the voice for the garmin map directions.its really loud!!


----------



## extrm79

where is the reset button


----------



## boomer359

Does anyone know when Kenwood plans to release their 2010 models? I saw a press release from CES indicating that the new DNX line would have the most current Garmin software, including the new eco-route option with the external OBDII diagnostic interface accessory.


The press release said the first of these models would be rolling out in January 2010, but I've not been able to find too much else about it.


I figure the X140 models will probably be seeing a significant price drop as soon as the X160's come out. So I guess the next question is, as nice as the new Garmin software looks, will it really be worth the extra money?


----------



## boomer359

Sorry about the consecutive posts, but I needed one more in order to post links.


Here's what I've been able to find:


A scant product page .

Another with even less info.


OEM Interface Post .

Jeep Forum

 And the press release .


----------



## Imagionationland

Ok i need some help guys, i have had this unit around 2 weeks no problems and this hasn't happened. Yesterday out of no where it kept freezing about every 2 seconds (2 seconds of music 2 seconds of nothing), i thought it was the disc, so i changed disc, same thing...


I figured out it was when i turned the volume to loud it would start to freeze (hardly loud 16 and it would freeze), thinking maybe it was the thing that reads the discs so i tried the radio and turned it up and same thing it began to glitch/freeze. I turned off the car a couple of times, pressed the reset button and it still kept freezing when i turned the volume to 16. It would work fine with the volume on low. It did this for about 25 minutes and then all of a sudden it started to work perfectly. WTF???


Dont know if this helps but:

I have 4 speakers running off an after market amp, although i dont think it was the amp, for a second i thought maybe the amp was over heating (for the first time ever) but turned the volume to 16 and checked the light on the amp and it was fine. Also while it was freezing i knew it was the head unit because when a disc was playing the counter for time was messing up along with the freezing so it wasn't the speakers cutting out. Like i said ive been running this deck a couple weeks and this is the first time it happened.


Help me out guys, any ideas? do you think it will happen again?


----------



## JACsigns

I put this in a 07 Ridgeline. It looks great, I think the only thing I don't like is the clock... it is kind of small.. I wish there was a way to make the clock bigger... the hardest thing to get right was the steering wheel controls but PAC was very helpful and patient with us that day, Now all we have to do is pop the dash, hook up the ground wire and plug in the mini usb for updating.. I'm still trying to figure out how to see pics from the ipod. maybe the ground wire is the culprit, we shall see.. but it is a nice unit overall..


----------



## bmf5150

Is there a way to upgrade the firmware of the radio or the bluetooth?how do you do it if so,and where do you get the updated!!


----------



## wundej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmf5150* /forum/post/17933750
> 
> 
> Is there a way to upgrade the firmware of the radio or the bluetooth?how do you do it if so,and where do you get the updated!!



Yes you can update the firmware of the radio and BT.

Read through this thread, there are a number of discussions explaining how to do it. It's worth the read and will probably answer all of your questions. You can find more info on Kenwood's website.


----------



## jasp615

Hi Everyone, I'm new here so bare with me. I bought my husband for Christmas the DNX 6140 and had it in stalled in his 07 F250 Super Cab. Love the unit but no matter how hard I looked I can't find out how to turn off the "Auto Answer" Love that it's hands free but I want to be able to pick and choose who's call I want to take and who's I want to go to voice mail. I can't find this anywhere.










The phone itself it turned off for auto answer with headset so it's not the phone but I have spend a long time trying to figure out how to turn this feature off. PLEASE someone take pity on me and tell me how to turn this darn thing off.










In the booklet it refers to this feature but does not tell you the steps on how to make it that you can choose what call to answer.


Love the unit and there is still so much more we need to learn. We had this professionally installed. We did call Crutchfield but they didn't know either.


----------



## wundej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasp615* /forum/post/17942811
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone, I'm new here so bare with me. I bought my husband for Christmas the DNX 6140 and had it in stalled in his 07 F250 Super Cab. Love the unit but no matter how hard I looked I can't find out how to turn off the "Auto Answer" Love that it's hands free but I want to be able to pick and choose who's call I want to take and who's I want to go to voice mail. I can't find this anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The phone itself it turned off for auto answer with headset so it's not the phone but I have spend a long time trying to figure out how to turn this feature off. PLEASE someone take pity on me and tell me how to turn this darn thing off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the booklet it refers to this feature but does not tell you the steps on how to make it that you can choose what call to answer.
> 
> 
> Love the unit and there is still so much more we need to learn. We had this professionally installed. We did call Crutchfield but they didn't know either.



You might want to try Kenwood, or push Crutchfield to find out from Kenwood. One of the reasons to pay the premium of a Crutchfield price is for their support, they should be able to call one of their kenwood reps and find out for you.


----------



## yellogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnanna* /forum/post/17766471
> 
> 
> Does everyone here have the ability to see the rear view camera while driving by simply holding down the Nav button for more than one sec like the manual says? There is also an option on the AV setup and it asks you if you would like it to turn off the screen or turn on the RV camera when you hold down nav for more than 1 sec. I selected that and I am still just seeing blank screen but the rear view camera works great when I'm in reverse???



How did you connect your camera to power? Did you use the reverse lights? If so, it'll only work when in Reverse.


----------



## blinga

I searched website/web and cant seem to find why I cant play iphone 3g video...I do have correct cable KCA-iP301V. When iphone is hooked to 6140, no video option. Has everything else







laylist,album,etc. I also upgraded itunes/iphone with latest software.....


I see that ipod video works ok....but don't see anyone talking about iphone 3g video thread.


manual says video format = mpeg1 and mpeg2, I think iphone videos are mp4.......


Any ideas? suggestions?


----------



## blinga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *extrm79* /forum/post/17926304
> 
> 
> where is the reset button



System reset? it should be on the bottom left corner, its that tiny button, you probably need a pen/pin to reset system. be aware not to reset system with USB drive or data will be lost.....


----------



## blinga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmf5150* /forum/post/17900440
> 
> 
> one more question for you,i must be missing it in the owner manual.how do i turn down the voice for the garmin map directions.its really loud!!



I think I found this in (system setup) scroll till you find Nav voice or some sort, it ranges from 1-30, I set mines to 20


----------



## escos380

hi i am new here

does anyone know if you can put a still image on whilst listening to music i changed the background over to the image i wanted but all of the touch controls cover the picture up many


----------



## wnanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yellogt* /forum/post/17949675
> 
> 
> How did you connect your camera to power? Did you use the reverse lights? If so, it'll only work when in Reverse.



Yes, I think that is the way best buy hooked it up. How should it be connected so that holding down the nav button for more than 1 sec will turn it on at anytime as well as just putting it in reverse?


----------



## IIGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasp615* /forum/post/17942811
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone, I'm new here so bare with me. I bought my husband for Christmas the DNX 6140 and had it in stalled in his 07 F250 Super Cab. Love the unit but no matter how hard I looked I can't find out how to turn off the "Auto Answer" Love that it's hands free but I want to be able to pick and choose who's call I want to take and who's I want to go to voice mail. I can't find this anywhere.



I don't know if there's a way to turn it off per se, but the workaround I have is to go into the settings for the auto-answer and extend it to something like 10. I think the default is 4 or something low (the number is for how many times it will ring before it auto-answers). I know with Verizon's service, your phone will ring 7 times before it goes to voicemail. AT&T is 4.


So, if you set it to something high on your stereo, you can then touch the "End call" icon button when it's ringing to just dump the call to voicemail. This is what I do.


----------



## bmf5150

I have had the radio now for 2 weeks.I have to say I love it..the only problems I have is getting my tmobile G1 to work with it all the time.it works 50% of the time and I can't get the phonebook to show up or dialer on the radio.have to do it from the phone......the only other thing,I want to figure out if you can sett the screen to dim for night time driving,it blinds you at times..


----------



## riekl

Ok getting my 6140 + xm + rear camera + steering controls installed on Thursday.


What do i need to know specifics about besides the parking wire ? and what verbiage do i need to use so that he understands what i'm asking about ? (even if he wont do it for liability i bet he'll let me ground the wire myself and just show me where to do it)


I also heard they sometimes power the rear camera wrong so you cant use it while driving, how should it be connected to power ? Any other install tips so i get the most out of the system ?


----------



## MALB75

I recently installed the Kenwood dnx6140 in my c6 and everything works great except being able to view pictures. I do have the parking wire grounded and have changed the boot screen and background, but when i plug in usb drive with jpg images, they are greyed out. They are in the .jpg format and all under 512kb. I converted a couple of movies to mpeg1 and put some mp3s on there to boot and they all play fine. I can not figure out how to get these pictures to display. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## riekl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nikodog* /forum/post/17732328
> 
> 
> Don't ever use Best Buy with a unit like this they don't have a clue. Spend the 100 bucks and have it done right.



Eh ? Best Buy sells the 5140 they know how to do this just fine.


They installed my 6140 and it looks GREAT ! Every feature works, they of course wouldn't ground the parking wire but coiled it up and left it accessible so I was able to take care of that in 2 seconds.


They did the main unit, steering controls, XM, rear camera, the bluetooth mic everything works flawlessly.


----------



## MRGoNoles

Is the head unit capable of doing both or is it one of the other?


----------



## riekl

Ok got my 6140 so far everything is working as it should. (*Note* Kenwood support is useless , just bought my unit this week and they say i have to go through the dealer (who is NO help) to get updated maps they are not responsible for shipping units with old maps (even after i proved to them that this unit was manufactured AFTER the 2010 map release they still refuse ! filling a BBB claim).


Anyway ! Is there anyway when doing ipod video playback to zoom/change mode ? Most of my movies are 2.35 and have huge black bars on the already semi small screen i would rather lose side detail and zoom in to make it watchable. Is this doable ?


----------



## riekl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRGoNoles* /forum/post/18028676
> 
> 
> Is the head unit capable of doing both or is it one of the other?



One or the other.


----------



## MRGoNoles

Thanks Riekl!


I just got my unit installed today, so I am still figuring stuff out. I am having an issue with hearing my ipod. It is connecting... i see the song info on the screen but no sound???


NOTE: I am using the Kenwood iPod cable


----------



## riekl

Which iPod are you using ? Is it by chance an iPhone that you are also connecting via Bluetooth ? If so this is why you have to unplug/replug the ipod in after bluetooth initializes. I solved this by using a different ipod for my playback then my phone.


----------



## MRGoNoles

It is an iPod Classic - I just bought it specifically for this radio. I also tried my nano and iTouch. Any thoughts? I have to missing something stupid... UGH.. the Kenwood logo shows up inthe iPod screen the play lists show up everything except the sound! I cant find much documentation for troubleshooting either. I guess I could call Kenwood


----------



## MRGoNoles

I am using an iPod Classic. connecting using the Kenwood iPod cable - Kenwood KCA-IP301V iPod Video Direct Cable .


----------



## riekl

Who did your install ? You ? There really isn't much special as long as the cable is hooked up properly it plugs in like 3 different places on the HU. No special programing / options are necessary to get audio to work. If you touch on cover art for a music video or movie does the video play ? If so my guess is the audio cable simply isnt connected properly, failining that .. the HU may be defective because there is no programing involved for this.


----------



## MRGoNoles

I guess I will take it back to the installer to have them check the connections. No video will play, however, when I select a movie you can see the track progression move but no video or audio. BUMMER!!!! This was one of the features I was most looking forward to.


----------



## kgs365

MRGos...I have the same issue please post what you find out


----------



## bmf5150

I can play music fine with my ipod,but never been able to get the video to work..I have a ipod classic 160gb...let me know what you find out...


----------



## MRGoNoles

I am adding a Sub and Amp on Tuesday. So when I take it back I will have the installer double check the wiring and see what he might be able to figure out. I will let y'all know...


BTW - I tried a DVD today and it work fine.


----------



## riekl

The kenwood ipod cable connects to 3 places on the HU. It sounds to me like your installer only connected the USB and not the audio or video part of the cable.


----------



## kgs365

in all three places and still no sound...i have to go retry but it might have to do with waiting for the bluetooth to connect first then plug in the iphone...i may just get an old ipod and just leave it connected


----------



## fatt

I actually have the DNX5140 as I wasn't interested in the bluetooth feature for the money. What I'm having a problem with is that I find it really distracting that the GPS voice directions mute the music. I think I would be able to hear it fine if the music played while the GPS spoke, just as if you had a portable unit. I know there is an option under AV Interface called Line Mute and I turned that to Off but it doesn't make a difference. How can I "fix" this?


----------



## Hal_

I got the 6140 installed today with a rear view camera. It's a very nice unit. I think that some of the Ipod video issues may have something to do with the cable. The installer specifically asked me if I wanted to use Ipod for video or just music.


So far this is a great unit. I also had the stock speakers replaced with JL Audio.


Does anyone have any "optimal settings" for the EQ and "Tone"? I'm curious as to what settings people are using.


Here is what I'm currently using:


Bass 60Hz/8/2.00

Middle 2.00Khz/8/1.0

Treble 17.5Khz/7


Front L/R set to "Middle"

X'Over set to "Through"


----------



## MRGoNoles

the connectons were crossed (video and audio) that was causign me to not be able to hear the audio for the ipod. all is working now and I love it so far. The only thing I am having trouble with now is trying to direct tune to an XM channel using a remote. If anyone is usign a remote with their unit and knows the trick I would love to know.


My current set up in my 2003 F250:


4 Infinity Kappa 682.9CF 5x7's

Kenwood DNX 6140

XM Adapter

iPod audio Video connection

JL Audio Stealth box (10 subwoofer)

JL Audio Slash v2 250/1v2 250W x 1 at 2 Ohms Car Amplifier


This system ROCKS!

1 Dissapointing thing - I originally intended to add HD radio, and I have the HD Tuner box, but during installation it was discovered that you can only do XM OR HD radio, NOT BOTH







othe than that all is awesome.


----------



## Hal_

Does anyone know how to turn off subtitles?


----------



## roto23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fatt* /forum/post/18050117
> 
> 
> I actually have the DNX5140 as I wasn't interested in the bluetooth feature for the money. What I'm having a problem with is that I find it really distracting that the GPS voice directions mute the music. I think I would be able to hear it fine if the music played while the GPS spoke, just as if you had a portable unit. I know there is an option under AV Interface called Line Mute and I turned that to Off but it doesn't make a difference. How can I "fix" this?



On the DNX6140 there is a setting in the setup menu that lets you do this. The DNX5140 should be similar.


----------



## Hal_




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hal_* /forum/post/18091493
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to turn off subtitles?



I found it. You have to do it while the dvd is playing.


----------



## Ron Minegar

I have been trying to figure out how to adjust the volume of the voice in the Garmin part of my 6140. The manual is not help...


Any help from this forum would be welcome.


----------



## wundej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Minegar* /forum/post/18136587
> 
> 
> I have been trying to figure out how to adjust the volume of the voice in the Garmin part of my 6140. The manual is not help...
> 
> 
> Any help from this forum would be welcome.



Did you read through this thread? I think this was discussed in the previous couple pages.


----------



## herb5311




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corey99699* /forum/post/17285313
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of buying one of these just have one question,can the button illumination color be changed or is it blue only?



any color under the sun

mine is orange to match the dash lights

herb


----------



## hammer32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Minegar* /forum/post/18136587
> 
> 
> I have been trying to figure out how to adjust the volume of the voice in the Garmin part of my 6140. The manual is not help...
> 
> 
> Any help from this forum would be welcome.



If it's similar to the 9140, use the main volume controls when the Garmin is speaking and it will change it's volume. The screen will show "NAV" next to the volume level.


----------



## ymarker

Well folks, I pulled the trigger on the ipod cable and HD radio for the 6140. Should be here next week. I was just going to get the ipod cable but since they have to rip up the dash to get to the back of the 6140 why not plug in the HD radio while they are there. I entertained the idea of getting satellite radio but WAF of a monthly fee didn't go well.


I have a german car and have issues with the local analog radio (static and such). From what crutch field told me that issue should be gone with the hd radio. My fear is that HD radio may need a stronger signal and it's an all or none, so I may actually lose channels completely despite being on the hd radio channels being broadcast list. We'll find out.


----------



## bmf5150

thinking about upgrading my tmobile g1 to the new google nexus 1.does anyone know if the google nexus 1 will sync with the 6140?anyone tried it?


----------



## BABaracas

Has anyone purchased the 6160? I've searched for reviews, but haven't had much luck finding any opinions yet. Anyone have an idea what improvements they've made over the 6140?


----------



## themgnt

Is there a way to play all tracks by a specific artist on this thing (via ipod)? When you select Artist it brings up all the albums by that artist and you can select the individual albums, but how do I get it to play ALL the tracks?


----------



## bmf5150

thinking about upgrading my tmobile g1 to the new google nexus 1.does anyone know if the google nexus 1 will sync with the 6140?anyone tried it?


----------



## ymarker

well the hd radio and ipod cable is here. will be getting it installed probably tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## citruspilot

The 6160 appears to have the navteq traffic system installed. I have the nuvi with it installed and it included lifetime traffic updates as well as 3d rendering and lane assist. When I got my 6140, the nav system was at least 1-2 gen behind what was on the latest upper end garmin nuvi nav systems. Looks like they are catching up.


----------



## citruspilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *themgnt* /forum/post/18202002
> 
> 
> Is there a way to play all tracks by a specific artist on this thing (via ipod)? When you select Artist it brings up all the albums by that artist and you can select the individual albums, but how do I get it to play ALL the tracks?



when you see the list of artist, there is a carat to the right of their name, pressing that will play all the songs of the artist. If you tap the artist name then you get the album list. Hope that helps.


----------



## fellg

i have installed the dnx6140 in my 2003 eclipse GTS. I am having trouble viewing pictures, and setting them as my background.

I put them on a disk and they are JPEG, but the head unit wont read the disks.


----------



## roto23

has anyone did the firm ware update from 2.3.0 to 2.4.0?

Garmin is now offering a map update and i think u need this firmware update. also has anyone purchased the $70 map update from garmin? it still only offers 6 million POIs, I was hoping for more


----------



## roto23

Hey wow, I just noticed that the dnx6140 topic has 450 replies and the next closest is about 115, Based on that the 6140 looks to be a popular choice


----------



## themgnt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citruspilot* /forum/post/18240136
> 
> 
> when you see the list of artist, there is a carat to the right of their name, pressing that will play all the songs of the artist. If you tap the artist name then you get the album list. Hope that helps.



Thanks. Will give that a try. This, and the understandable lack of an On the Go immediate custom playlist were really the only two things I don't like about this unit. Unless that's possible to...


----------



## roto23

Well I did the firmware update and it failed the first time I tried, but thankfully did not hose the system. On my first attempt I used a dvd where I copied the update file on a vista machine by just dragging the unzipped update file to the disk. My kenwood read it and then went to a screen that only said "Software Update", after 10 minutes and nothing I pressed the eject button. Went inside and downloaded the update again just to be sure and this time I used roxio software to copy the unzipped update file to the now reformatted dvd. I also selected the option in Roxio to close the disk so no more files could be added to it which supposedly makes it readable by more devices. I inserted the disk and it made it to the software update screen on the kenwood and now I see a progress bar, a good sign. about 4 to 5 minutes later, the progress bar was full, the kenwood rebooted itself and a few seconds later it ejected the dvd. I went to the software menu in the kenwood and verifed that the version was now 2.4.0.


I dont know if Im going to buy the map update. It seems like they did not add any additional POI's


----------



## drdestructo

Wow, great thread.


Anyone put one of these into a Ford truck and if so, did you need an antenna adapter to complete the install?


----------



## ymarker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ymarker* /forum/post/18239126
> 
> 
> well the hd radio and ipod cable is here. will be getting it installed probably tomorrow or the day after.



Got it installed. The HD radio *does* sound better. However, the issue with the connection dropping off (i.e. static in the analog world, no signal in the digital) still remains. The channels are also different in HD. They are like 98.5-1 and -2 just like the hd tv channels OTA. The ipod cable works great. The only gripe is that it doesn't resume videos when the unit is turned on. For some reason it goes straight to music. However when I do pick movies, it does resume the selected file.


Hopefully the ipod doesn't fry in the glovebox down here in where the temp often reaches egg frying degrees.


----------



## fireslayer

I've put one in my 2006 F250 and did not need the antenna adapter for the installation, it fits into the one on the back of the unit fine.


----------



## spawn1980

I just got my 6140 installed today and was wondering how to update software, Maps, Ipod update, etc................


----------



## wundej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spawn1980* /forum/post/18318283
> 
> 
> I just got my 6140 installed today and was wondering how to update software, Maps, Ipod update, etc................



Read through this thread, there is also info on the Kenwood website.


----------



## spawn1980

I have another problem I have the ipod adapter cable with my ipod video Gen 5 and when my ipod is connected the nav don't says disscounted and I can't control it with the nav. It plays the music through the speakers but thats it.


----------



## zimm17

Anyone else have their iphone show the wrong album art for most songs? Weird.


Also, if I leave the phone connected when the unit starts up, it won't connect or play music. I have to wait for the unit to start up, then connect the iphone to get it to read. Is that normal?


----------



## orionife

I just installed my 6140 with the help of a friend, and am still learning, this thread has been great. I have figured most of it out, but still having some trouble figuring the hands free out, it does not tell me when my phone is connected and does not always auto connect (IPHONE). I have also found out quite by accident how to play music via bluetooth, what I have noticed with that is it tends to cut out alot, has anyone experienced this. It is like I am losing the signal for a second. I also discovered the wire for the brake switch to disable DVD is nothing more than a ground, if you just hook it to a ground it works. OK I know i am rambling, but there is alot to learn. Have I understood correctly that this thing responds to voice commands and give voice responses, i.e. in NAV mode??? and last does Kenwood periodicly update the software on these units, if so...how?


----------



## Chirp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orionife* /forum/post/18367620
> 
> 
> it does not tell me when my phone is connected and does not always auto connect (IPHONE).



I have an iPHONE and I found out accidentally if the 6140 doesn't see the iPHONE (you'll see a message something like 'Disconnected') you need to turn the 6140 off by holding in the source button for a few seconds til the radio shuts off then turn it back on. It may take 10 seconds or so after the radio comes back on but you should see the name of your iPHONE on the 6140 when it's recognized. I just got into the habit of turning my 6140 off when I park. Then the next time I start the car I turn on the radio and the phone connects.


----------



## roto23




Update your receiver software at
www.kenwood.com/cs/ce/mm/firmware 

.

Update your navigation software at
www.garmin.com/kenwood


----------



## roto23

Has anyone purchased the 2010 Garmin Map update? I am curious if they just updated their 6 million POI's or added an additional 6 million POI's? Ofcourse they updated the maps, but I want more POI's.


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roto23* /forum/post/18383949
> 
> 
> Has anyone purchased the 2010 Garmin Map update? I am curious if they just updated their 6 million POI's or added an additional 6 million POI's? Ofcourse they updated the maps, but I want more POI's.



Find and update them yourself.
http://www.poi-factory.com/poifiles 


It's a lot better than waiting a year for Garmins outdated data.


----------



## spsjr1987

Hello,

I've had this unit in for about 2 weeks now. Does anyone else have to turn the volume up to like 30 before it sounds decent? My amps gains are set correctly but around 10-20 the volume is really low and my sub plays low as well.


----------



## fmzip

can you hook a kenwood cd changer to this unit?


----------



## akz

hey guys, does anyone know how to change the playback screen background image? (NOT the background image of the unit overall) but the screen where your playing from the USB/iPOD/etc the little portrait and when you press into it it goes to just an image (i want to be able to change that image, or at least make it the same as my background) Any ideas? (BOX 1 from the picture below, for those who dont know what I mean)


----------



## fokus2k3

I just got the 6140 and it has 2009 maps. Garmin says I don't qualify for the free upgrade because kenwood. They also said that I can't receive the single price for lifetime map updates. Is this true? has anyone found a way to bypass it instead of paying $70 a year.


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fokus2k3* /forum/post/18428312
> 
> 
> I just got the 6140 and it has 2009 maps. Garmin says I don't qualify for the free upgrade because kenwood. They also said that I can't receive the single price for lifetime map updates. Is this true? has anyone found a way to bypass it instead of paying $70 a year.



YMMV... http://www.poi-factory.com/node/21224


----------



## atariivk

where's the reset button located


----------



## MU_Beerman

Has anyone tried pairing a Samsung M520 to the 6140? I'm not going to spend the extra 1-200 bucks on this (over the 5140) if it won't work with my phone, and I can't buy a new phone that'll work with it apparently (Like a Blackberry 8530). Thanks in Advance!


Chris


----------



## wundej

Quick question for the ipod users w/ the 6140. What is the connection like in the back of the head unit? Does the cable connect to USB and also an analog audio/analog video plug?


I picked up a DNX6160 and that is how the ipod cable connects. Unfortunately this doesn't allow you to use the USB connection for playing audio if you have the ipod cable connected. I asked both kenwood and Crutchfield and they both said that there is no way to use both USB and Ipod cable, splitters and/or USB hubs will not work.


I was just curious to see if the 6140 was the same.


----------



## clnhse

I need to extend the gps antenna. Where can I get an extension from???


----------



## wundej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clnhse* /forum/post/18536871
> 
> 
> I need to extend the gps antenna. Where can I get an extension from???



Did you try mounting the antenna on the top of the radio? I was able to just stick it on the top of the radio, it is nicely out of the way behind the dash and I still get full signal. Some cars might have more issues with signal depending on what is above the radio in the dash, but it saved me from having to route that antenna through the car.


----------



## clnhse

The only way to make it work is extend it. I have looked but I cannot find the cable. Any ideas?????


----------



## wnanna




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atariivk* /forum/post/18529884
> 
> 
> where's the reset button located



Bottom left corner of the face. You'll need to use a mechanical pencil (lead retracted) or a pin to press it in.


----------



## Araltd

I just wanted to add my experiences. I read this entire thread (whew!) and learned alot.


I use a 80gb external 2.5" sata usb2.0 hdd connected to my usb port, and also have the ip301v kenwood ipod cable, and hd-radio kit. The hdd works great, is alittle slow... 80gb cost me $29 ($22 for the hdd and $7 for the case at Fry's Electronics) --- cheap enough.


I have NOT upgraded the firmware or bluetooth or nav maps yet... but I do have mini usb to usb cable in place already.


BTW: to make a hdd work, I had to use a windows app called swissknife to format fat32, which worked perfectly.


----------



## Araltd

I have a question, I'm hoping someone can answer.


So I'm the proud new owner of a DNX6140, I bought the unit on clearance - display model. It has a pretty serious scratch on the screen. Is there any way to replace the "film" on the screen? Its a matte film like a screen protector, but its under the bezel.


Is replacing this an option?


And, what are the security options for this unit? I'm trying to secure this as much as possible - having already had my last screen unit removed against my will!










I set the security code, is there any navigation security, where the unit won't power up unless its in my driveway (the way stand-alone gps units do)


----------



## hotzona

wow insane amount of info in this thread, I"m having a had time taking it all in.







im having a had time taking it all in.


----------



## clnhse

How can I make the pre amp outs live???? i need to pump XM I pod etc to another radio in my RV. I have read the manual but I still cannot get sound out of them. The manual says it must be in stand by... This does not work???


----------



## kevinsmith24

I'm having the same problem that a previous poster had. I recently had work done on my car and when I got my car back the 6140 still functions perfectly except the backup camera and nav are very very dim. Everything else is bright and working fine. It doesn't seem to be a connection problem..has anyone had a similar problem?


----------



## sneaks2

Questions for the knowledgeable:


What is the designator for the NAV antenna connector that plugs into the 6140?


Do adapter jumpers exist that will connect between a standard RF connector like a Mini-UHF or a SMA plug and adapt it to the Kenwood Nav antenna plug?


I have an aluminum skinned Lazy Daze Class C RV in which the body extends over the hood and windshield, blocking sky view. My past GPS (A Garmin portable) worked fine after I installed a roof top antenna and ran the cable inside through a convoluted path, ending up near the GPS where it plugged into the Nuvi.


I do NOT want to go through that effort again if an adapter can be made or purchased, but to do that I really need the type of connector Kenwood uses or (hopefully) if an adapter exists.


Can anybody help me?


Thanks


Don (Kenwood newbie Avs Newbie)


----------



## Liquid_G

hey avsforum...

I've had my 6140 for about 6 months now.. all of a sudden the other day, when i hit the Nav button, the screen switches to a black screen, and never gets into the Nav program.. just sits at the black screen forever.. I checked my nav antenna connection and it was plugged in.. tried a reset and no luck..


I'm thinking maybe my antenna died? Does anyone know what the unit does when the antenna is not plugged in?


----------



## themgnt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Liquid_G* /forum/post/18645914
> 
> 
> when i hit the Nav button, the screen switches to a black screen, and never gets into the Nav program.. just sits at the black screen forever.. [...]
> 
> 
> I'm thinking maybe my antenna died? Does anyone know what the unit does when the antenna is not plugged in?



I would think if there was no antenna attached, or it failed, the result would simply be the inability to find a satellite. I think you might have a bigger problem.


You might want to contact Kenwood and see if there is a way to hard boot the machine; something beyond hitting the reset button. Try variations of pressing keys - like hitting function + reset, or SRC + reset, or both Function + SRC + Reset, etc.


Also check into how to update the firmware, or add POIs, etc. Going thru these steps might 'wake up' the software even if you don't actually update anything.


Good luck!


----------



## farmerdave44

I had my 6140 installed by Fry's last Nov, but I see more often that the screen darkens and lines across the screen. If I tap/push on the console or the radio it the problems goes away. I see it more often when I hit a bump. Any one know or had this problem before?


Otherwise it is a great radio.


----------



## Stoneman2382

Has anyone else been having issues connecting their iphone via ipod cable since updating to the latest firmware release? I updated my 6140 to version 3.1.0 last week and continue to experience many of the same problems i did w/ the previous firmware version and a few more... The most noticeable issue i'm experienceing is, when i connect my iphone via ipod cable, it acts like it will start charging (iphone makes the "charging" sound) then will immediately stop. If i leave the phone plugged in it will keep connecting then disconnecting.. i'd guess it does this 6-7 times every 10 seconds. if I leave it connected for about a minute, sometimes it will go ahead and allow the phone to connect and play music, but if it does not go ahead and connect, it will stop trying to connect and just reject the phone as if there is nothing there... This forces me to reboot my 6140 whether it be by holding the SRC button or actually having to turn my truck off and restart it. And doing this doesnt guarantee that it will work the next time. There were several times this past week that I had to restart my truck 3 or 4 times before the music could be read from my iphone 3g.


Does anyone know if there is a way you can roll back the firmware versions? i think i'm more happy w/ my music not turning off when I make a phone call than spending 15 minutes trying to get my head unit to read my iphone so i can listen to my music...


Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Stoneman2382

I also wanted to include that i'm going to reinstall the OS on my iphone just to verify that it is not some sort of bug within my iphone. I'll post my results.


----------



## ramez75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MALB75* /forum/post/18004689
> 
> 
> I recently installed the Kenwood dnx6140 in my c6 and everything works great except being able to view pictures. I do have the parking wire grounded and have changed the boot screen and background, but when i plug in usb drive with jpg images, they are greyed out. They are in the .jpg format and all under 512kb. I converted a couple of movies to mpeg1 and put some mp3s on there to boot and they all play fine. I can not figure out how to get these pictures to display. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



How did you change the boot screen.....Also what size image u needed for the boot screen. I have the dnx 6160 believe the same

Thanks


----------



## themgnt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ramez75* /forum/post/18694368
> 
> 
> How did you change the boot screen.....Also what size image u needed for the boot screen. I have the dnx 6160 believe the same
> 
> Thanks



See my post:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=#post16932356 


Note: I don't have the 6160 but I assume it's all the same, but the USB connection referenced in that post is not the one you plug your iPod into. There is a mini USB connection slot on the back of the unit. More info on that here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=#post16952105


----------



## ramez75




themgnt said:


> See my post:
> 
> 
> Note: I don't have the 6160 but I assume it's all the same, but the USB connection referenced in that post is not the one you plug your iPod into. There is a mini USB connection slot on the back of the unit. More info on that here:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. I will look at the size of the images that I downloaded and make sure they are 480X240 (the screen size on the 6160 is 6.1in).
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that I put the image onto a thumb drive and connect it to the USB cable that is connected to the back of the HU whic is the one that is used for the ipod too I think dont have one.
> 
> But I have another mini USB slot in the front of the HU which according to the manual is used to update softwares, maps.....I believe in your thread you are refering to that since I dont have one at the back of the HU


----------



## ramez75

I got a miniUSB card, I downloaded the convert file and 2 jpg images and I used the front slot on my DNX 6160 that is used to update Maps and softwares.


I pressed and held the FNC and Eject key together and then pressed the reset key. I got a black screen Called Test with buttons on it such as "Information", "Touch", "Bluetooth", "System", "Direct Service", "Illum", "LCD", etc I tried them all non allowed me to change the boot screen.


I didnt get the OEM screen like the instructions say and I dont get anything that allows me to change the boot screen.


What am I doing wrong....Does any DNX 6160 owners able to change the Boot screen.


I also tried the USB that is used to with the Ipod I was able to see the images but couldnt change the boot screen.


Any help on this is appreciated


Thanks


----------



## ramez75

Update: To change the Start-up/Boot Screen on the Kenwood DNX 6160 you have to press hold the SRC+Eject buttons and press Reset key. On the otherhand to change the background you need to press hold the FNC+Eject buttons and press Reset key. Thats how it worked for me


Thanks


----------



## wundej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ramez75* /forum/post/18709602
> 
> 
> Update: To change the Start-up/Boot Screen on the Kenwood DNX 6160 you have to press hold the SRC+Eject buttons and press Reset key. On the otherhand to change the background you need to press hold the FNC+Eject buttons and press Reset key. Thats how it worked for me
> 
> 
> Thanks



So you used the SD slot in the lower left and put your jpg's on the SD? What type of interface does it enter you into when using the above commands? Intuitive once you get in?


I haven't played around much with customizing stuff on my 6160 yet, but would like to change the startup screen and add some custom POI's for the nav (red light cameras).


----------



## ramez75

Nope didnt use SD slot yet. I used the USB running from the rear of the HU unit.


Very intuitive, once you use the right combination of buttons. It the same interface as the one u use


I dont know yet how to add POI's will dig more into it. FOr now I know how to change backgrounds and start-up screen



Thanks


----------



## wundej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ramez75* /forum/post/18710720
> 
> 
> Nope didnt use SD slot yet. I used the USB running from the rear of the HU unit.
> 
> 
> Very intuitive, once you use the right combination of buttons. It the same interface as the one u use
> 
> 
> I dont know yet how to add POI's will dig more into it. FOr now I know how to change backgrounds and start-up screen
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



The most annoying thing (for me) with this unit is that when you use the Ipod connector it uses up the rear usb jack....and after talking to kenwood there is no way to add an additional one, they said adding a splitter or even a hub wouldn't work. I haven't tried, but I'm assuming they are correct.


Regarding the POI's, here is where I was doing a bit of research http://www.poi-factory.com/forum/1


----------



## Liquid_G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *themgnt* /forum/post/18655340
> 
> 
> I would think if there was no antenna attached, or it failed, the result would simply be the inability to find a satellite. I think you might have a bigger problem.
> 
> 
> You might want to contact Kenwood and see if there is a way to hard boot the machine; something beyond hitting the reset button. Try variations of pressing keys - like hitting function + reset, or SRC + reset, or both Function + SRC + Reset, etc.
> 
> 
> Also check into how to update the firmware, or add POIs, etc. Going thru these steps might 'wake up' the software even if you don't actually update anything.
> 
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks for the tips.. I did try all those things, even tried another antenna and No dice.. I updated the kenwood firmware from 2.50 to 3.10 and no luck, tried updating the Nav firmware (file from garmins site), but since I can't get into the Nav program, it never asks to update it. Very strange that only the Nav is not working, everything else about the unit is perfect still.

If I call Kenwood will I need the serial number or anything from the unit (assuming I will).. Just wondering if it'd be worth it to call while I'm at work or if they would give me any pointers to try later.


----------



## zimm17

I have version 2.4 on my 6140. Just downloaded 3.1 on my mac, it's a .ruf file. Using toast, burned it to a cd-rom and it won't work. Says "version error" every time. Tried a second disc and same thing. Can anyone offer any help?


----------



## Liquid_G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Liquid_G* /forum/post/18715955
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips.. I did try all those things, even tried another antenna and No dice.. I updated the kenwood firmware from 2.50 to 3.10 and no luck, tried updating the Nav firmware (file from garmins site), but since I can't get into the Nav program, it never asks to update it. Very strange that only the Nav is not working, everything else about the unit is perfect still.
> 
> If I call Kenwood will I need the serial number or anything from the unit (assuming I will).. Just wondering if it'd be worth it to call while I'm at work or if they would give me any pointers to try later.



oh well, sent it off the Kenwood Service Center.. hopefully it can be fixed.. I'll report back with what they find.


----------



## ramez75

This question could have been asked....


Can the skin be changed on the DNX6160?.


----------



## farmerdave44

my 6140 screen is dying after 6 months and I purchased a warranty from Frys, so I thought. My unit is being shipped to CA for repair with a 6-8 weeks expected turn around time. Not much of a warranty, it saved me shipping charges for it to be serviced. Big Deal.... They said they don't have replacement warranties for units over 1K. You may want to check your warranties. I will have to be more careful about the fine print.


----------



## ramez75

I know you can use the iPhone and iPod with the DNX6160. I have a MP3 player "Sansa C250" i tried plugged it into the USB cable but nothing happened. Did anyone try using an mp3 player with the DNX 6140/6160. Is there some kind of special cable


Thanks


----------



## ramez75

Did anyone run into something like that.....I got a 16GB Scandisk USB thumb drive and loaded 4GB worth of MP3 songs.


I plug it into the USB of my DNX 6160 and I can only see and listen to the first 255 songs.....What do I need to do to be able to listen to all my songs, do I need to add something to the USB thumb drive or do I need to do some kind of configuration.... I read the manual and it doesnt say anything about USB limitations



Thanks in advance


----------



## Tconnors




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ramez75* /forum/post/18748698
> 
> 
> Did anyone run into something like that.....I got a 16GB Scandisk USB thumb drive and loaded 4GB worth of MP3 songs.
> 
> 
> I plug it into the USB of my DNX 6160 and I can only see and listen to the first 255 songs.....What do I need to do to be able to listen to all my songs, do I need to add something to the USB thumb drive or do I need to do some kind of configuration.... I read the manual and it doesnt say anything about USB limitations
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




From Kenwood website, in reference to the 5140, you must have the same limitation. The manual for the 5140 directs you to the websit for more info.



Disc media

(DVD±R/RW

CD-R/RW) Maximum number of directory levels 8

Maximum number of folders 254

Maximum number of files per folder 255

Maximum number of files and folders 512


USB device Maximum number of folder layers 8

Maximum number of folders (per folder) 255

Maximum number of files (per folder) 255

Maximum number of files (per device) 15000

Maximum number of files per playlist 7000


----------



## Liquid_G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Liquid_G* /forum/post/18724612
> 
> 
> oh well, sent it off the Kenwood Service Center.. hopefully it can be fixed.. I'll report back with what they find.



wanted to come back and update.. Kenwood Service Center says its a bad Nav board.. 550 to fix... ouch..


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Liquid_G* /forum/post/18759806
> 
> 
> wanted to come back and update.. Kenwood Service Center says its a bad Nav board.. 550 to fix... ouch..



Ouch is right. The module price is $440, hope that's the total repair price. No warranty? You should have 1 year parts and labor.


----------



## Araltd

My DNX 6140 was *STOLEN* out of my

ford expedition less than 30 days after I got it!










I enabled the security code - Thankfully.


And the startup splash screen has "*Property of MobilePhoneGuy.com - Please call 682-561-2222*" on it, if they bypass the security code (_*which I'm hoping is NOT possible?*_)


----------



## drumcapn

Hey everyone. Thanks for all the info posted here.


I just tried updating the Garmin software (not the map update) on my 6140. In the instructions, the procedure is laid out pretty clear, but my unit never gets past the first "Validating Software Update" screen. It sits there for about 30 seconds and then returns to the NAV screen. Does this mean my unit has the most recent software or am I doing something wrong?


Thanks!!


----------



## Stoneman2382

Hey I've got a question for those of you using a Motorola Droid phone (or soon to be Droid X Phone)...


Does anyone know if you can mount the phone to the 6140 and play music and videos via USB through the Unit? My phone contract is up for renewal and i'm trying to decide if I want to upgrade my iphone 3g to a iphone 4 or switch over to a Droid X that's released July 15th. The droid X is more appealing to me... but i use the ipod connection frequently in my truck and dont know if I want to give up the functionality.


----------



## Liquid_G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stoneman2382* /forum/post/18899593
> 
> 
> Hey I've got a question for those of you using a Motorola Droid phone (or soon to be Droid X Phone)...
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if you can mount the phone to the 6140 and play music and videos via USB through the Unit? My phone contract is up for renewal and i'm trying to decide if I want to upgrade my iphone 3g to a iphone 4 or switch over to a Droid X that's released July 15th. The droid X is more appealing to me... but i use the ipod connection frequently in my truck and dont know if I want to give up the functionality.



good question.. I have the droid and 6140 and normally just play music thru the bluetooth.. It may work, you'd probably have to turn on the USB connection on the phone when you plug it in..


----------



## Stoneman2382




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Liquid_G* /forum/post/18902430
> 
> 
> good question.. I have the droid and 6140 and normally just play music thru the bluetooth.. It may work, you'd probably have to turn on the USB connection on the phone when you plug it in..





Thanks for the info. I know you have to mount the phone when it is connected to the computer so i would assume you'd have to mount it to the 6140 as well.


As far as using bluetooth to listen to music... Do the "Previous" and "Next" buttons on the 6140 work as far as going back or skipping tracks? I know those 2 buttons do not work for the iphone... so i was just curious if android allowed it to skip to the next song without having to manually do it from the phone.


Thanks again for the response.


----------



## IIGood

I got my new Droid X on Friday (ordered it on Thursday) and I'm enjoying the phone so far.


But...one little issue when it comes to the 6140. I managed to pair the phone to the head unit; the two can recognize each other (and the head unit allows for SMS with this phone), but the head unit doesn't download the phone book. Would anyone have any insight on that?? That certainly bothers me.


I'm gonna cross-post this question on a Droid X forum and see if they might have any answers.


----------



## IIGood

I got the answer to my question....was something pretty simple. I had to watch the phone when syncing it to the head unit. Once the sync began, the phone gave a prompt asking for permission to allow Phone Book Access by the head unit. Once I selected Allow, it downloaded the phone book to the head unit.


VOILA!!


----------



## Stoneman2382




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IIGood* /forum/post/18927544
> 
> 
> I got the answer to my question....was something pretty simple. I had to watch the phone when syncing it to the head unit. Once the sync began, the phone gave a prompt asking for permission to allow Phone Book Access by the head unit. Once I selected Allow, it downloaded the phone book to the head unit.
> 
> 
> VOILA!!



Awesome. Thanks for the info. Have you happened to try connecting w/ the cord to see if you can mount and play music via USB w/ the Droid X? I hooked up my wifes Moto Droid and was able to play music via USB, so I assume the Droid X will work the same, but I was just curious if anyone had tried it. Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## eddiechip

Ok, I was trying to load new voices and I messed something up when I reset the unit.


1st off, I am connecting my laptop through the min usb connection on the back of the H/U. When I use the Garmin communicator it recognizes that there is some type of GPS connected (windows even makes the nice usb connection sound). I selected usb mode but nothing really happened after that.


When I reset the H/U I something changed the way sources are displayed. I used to get 3 rows of "sources", now I only get 3......DVD tuner and video.



Any tips on what I am doing wrong when trying to put voices and vehicles from the garmin garage on the unit?


thanks


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddiechip* /forum/post/19045299
> 
> 
> Ok, I was trying to load new voices and I messed something up when I reset the unit.
> 
> 
> 1st off, I am connecting my laptop through the min usb connection on the back of the H/U. When I use the Garmin communicator it recognizes that there is some type of GPS connected (windows even makes the nice usb connection sound). I selected usb mode but nothing really happened after that.
> 
> 
> When I reset the H/U I something changed the way sources are displayed. I used to get 3 rows of "sources", now I only get 3......DVD tuner and video.
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips on what I am doing wrong when trying to put voices and vehicles from the garmin garage on the unit?
> 
> 
> thanks



Did you install the Garmin USB drivers?


The "sources" problem might be the source button custom/full selection function. Press it once for the settings custom screen (three sources), pressed again for all sources.


----------



## eddiechip

yup, installed the usb drivers...do i leave the files zipped or should I unzip them first.


Also is nthere a way to force it into usb/garmin mode screen?


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddiechip* /forum/post/19047627
> 
> 
> yup, installed the usb drivers...do i leave the files zipped or should I unzip them first.
> 
> 
> Also is nthere a way to force it into usb/garmin mode screen?



If you can connect to the unit with the garmin WebUpdater (in Gamin mode) it's installed correctly.
http://www8.garmin.com/products/webu...wtoinstall.jsp 


I think it will only have the usb/garmin select screen when booted and connected via usb to a computer.


----------



## McCabe13

I just had the Dnx 6140 installed on my Nissan Titan and have come across a few problems:


1: I have a remote starter installed and every time I remote start my car than get into it I have to manually BT pair my iphone, this only happens when I remote start otherwise it automatically pairs up fine.


2: I have my stations preset and when I use my steering wheel controls to switch to my next preset station it seeks/scans to the next available station instead. Can that feature be changed?


Has anyone else come across these problems? Thanks


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McCabe13* /forum/post/19067578
> 
> 
> I just had the Dnx 6140 installed on my Nissan Titan and have come across a few problems:
> 
> 
> 1: I have a remote starter installed and every time I remote start my car than get into it I have to manually BT pair my iphone, this only happens when I remote start otherwise it automatically pairs up fine.
> 
> 
> 2: I have my stations preset and when I use my steering wheel controls to switch to my next preset station it seeks/scans to the next available station instead. Can that feature be changed?
> 
> 
> Has anyone else come across these problems? Thanks



The remote start problem is pretty common due to the way it sequences the power. A easy fix is to just turn off the radio before turning off the car, then turn it on when back in the car and it will sync.


Press the radio "SEEK" button until it is set for "auto2", that should make it select presets only. RTFM


----------



## joohn

2003 explorer factory rear monitor

trying to get rear video to display independently from front

it did work before until i reset it

have tried dual zone but still displays dvd on both screen

PREViously was able to have NAV/ipod in front and DVD for kids

thanking you all in advance


----------



## gmwedding

I'm considering one these Kenwood receivers (maybe even one without the Nav unit) for use with an iPhone 4 in a Ford Explorer with a JBL Premium sound system. I've seen and heard a couple of the Kenwoods and they sound great, even with factory speakers and amps.


However, the Kenwood touchscreen interface is pretty awful compared to Apple's elegant and intuitive iPhone interface. Every time I test one, I actually get a sick feeling in the pit of my stomach because the Kenwood graphics, typography and screen layouts are so poor and dated. I didn't select an iPhone with the idea of stepping back in time to use such an unsophisticated interface. Plus, you don't seem to be able to take advantage of new iPhone 4 multitasking features.


For instance, with these high end receivers, I can't see a way to listen to music through your car sound system while you are navigating with the iPhone's Maps or Compass App, but I might prefer to do this since I've read a wide range of opinions about the quality of built-in NAV mapping (I happen to think the mapping features also are outdated, especially compared to Apple and Google's Maps App).


Is there a way to connect the iPhone to a Kenwood head unit so that you also could have the option of switching to an AUX connection for those times when you want (or need) to bypass the Kenwood interface to display and use Apple's built-in interface and other Apps? Could you also run a separate audio cable for the iPhone headset plug to the back of the head unit to use occasionally and accomplish this?


From what my installer and I have surmised, it's one connection or the other...Perhaps I just need a wiring harness and adapter box for my existing radio?


----------



## wundej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmwedding* /forum/post/19174659
> 
> 
> I'm considering one these Kenwood receivers (maybe even one without the Nav unit) for use with an iPhone 4 in a Ford Explorer with a JBL Premium sound system. I've seen and heard a couple of the Kenwoods and they sound great, even with factory speakers and amps.
> 
> 
> However, the Kenwood touchscreen interface is pretty awful compared to Apple's elegant and intuitive iPhone interface. Every time I test one, I actually get a sick feeling in the pit of my stomach because the Kenwood graphics, typography and screen layouts are so poor and dated. I didn't select an iPhone with the idea of stepping back in time to use such an unsophisticated interface. Plus, you don't seem to be able to take advantage of new iPhone 4 multitasking features.
> 
> 
> For instance, with these high end receivers, I can't see a way to listen to music through your car sound system while you are navigating with the iPhone's Maps or Compass App, but I might prefer to do this since I've read a wide range of opinions about the quality of built-in NAV mapping (I happen to think the mapping features also are outdated, especially compared to Apple and Google's Maps App).
> 
> 
> Is there a way to connect the iPhone to a Kenwood head unit so that you also could have the option of switching to an AUX connection for those times when you want (or need) to bypass the Kenwood interface to display and use Apple's built-in interface and other Apps? Could you also run a separate audio cable for the iPhone headset plug to the back of the head unit to use occasionally and accomplish this?
> 
> 
> From what my installer and I have surmised, it's one connection or the other...Perhaps I just need a wiring harness and adapter box for my existing radio?



Kenwood's nav is Garmin, you get garmin maps...so you have the best nav out there. I'm assuming you are using google maps for nav on iphone, or did you buy an additional app?


Regarding bypassing the kenwood interface, you'd need to get apple to work with a vendor to allow this type of integration. The apple interface is more than just pretty pictures, there is technology that is used with the touch screen (multi touch) that just wouldn't work with the simple hardware that is used in the in dash receivers. I'm sure we'll see something in the near future that will give us a closer integration to the iphone interface, but I'm not aware of any out there now that can do it. Maybe someone else has some suggestions.


I think that if you want to use the iphone interface, you are going to need to use the aux input, forget about the ipod connector option, and just use the iphone to deal with your music and apps. I still would use the kenwood nav over anything the iphone has.


----------



## lakerholic

So I upgraded my phone from the iPhone 3gs to the iPhone 4 and I am now having the same problems with my 6140 that I had prior to the firmware updates, namely: when listening to iPod mode, music doesn't pause when a phone call comes in and I hear it over the call.


System firmware is 3.1; Bluetooth firmware is 3.1.2


Any thoughts on this?


Thanks!


----------



## wundej




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lakerholic* /forum/post/19186133
> 
> 
> So I upgraded my phone from the iPhone 3gs to the iPhone 4 and I am now having the same problems with my 6140 that I had prior to the firmware updates, namely: when listening to iPod mode, music doesn't pause when a phone call comes in and I hear it over the call.
> 
> 
> System firmware is 3.1; Bluetooth firmware is 3.1.2
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Does it play the music over the NAV voices as well? I think there is a setting for attenuation for NAV and that may also go for BT calls as well. I don't know if this is the case for the phone or not, because I'd assume it would just pause/mute the audio source for a call. Just a thought though...


----------



## lakerholic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wundej* /forum/post/19186922
> 
> 
> Does it play the music over the NAV voices as well? I think there is a setting for attenuation for NAV and that may also go for BT calls as well. I don't know if this is the case for the phone or not, because I'd assume it would just pause/mute the audio source for a call. Just a thought though...



With my old iPhone, and old firmware, the music from the ipod feature of the iphone would not pause and would run over the call (though, strangely, the people on the other end couldn't hear it).


When I updated both the system firmware and the BT firmware, the issue went away (i.e., the music from the ipod feature of the iphone would pause).


Now, with the iphone 4, the issues are back -- no music pause/mute when a call comes in. In fact, I've noticed it's impossible to pause music at all (i.e., the little play button is always at the top right corner of my iphone) with the new iphone 4; whether I am in ipod mode on the Kenwood or bluetooth music mode.


The latter is a lesser issue as I have the phone plugged in to the ipod cable (and charging) but is still weird.


It is important to note that this only happens in ipod mode; when listening to the radio, the radio does mute for the call.... weird.


----------



## csnewb

how do i know if i can get a free map update, i bought it in 09 june.


what about the rest of the updates?


----------



## Snowdogyyz

Map updates from Garmin are not free (legally). Firmware updates for the unit itself are.


----------



## ramez75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IIGood* /forum/post/18927544
> 
> 
> I got the answer to my question....was something pretty simple. I had to watch the phone when syncing it to the head unit. Once the sync began, the phone gave a prompt asking for permission to allow Phone Book Access by the head unit. Once I selected Allow, it downloaded the phone book to the head unit.
> 
> 
> VOILA!!



IIGood, a question I have the DNX 6160 which is similar to the 6140, I am looking to getting the Doid X, my question I know the Ken DNX has the SMS option is that compatible with the Droid X....When u get a text are u able to open it on the H/U and respond back.....


LEt me know, I am trying to fnd a phone within Verizon Wireless collection of phones that will be compatible with the Kenwwod unit and Ican use the SMS feature


Thank you


----------



## IIGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ramez75* /forum/post/19277384
> 
> 
> IIGood, a question I have the DNX 6160 which is similar to the 6140, I am looking to getting the Doid X, my question I know the Ken DNX has the SMS option is that compatible with the Droid X....When u get a text are u able to open it on the H/U and respond back.....
> 
> 
> LEt me know, I am trying to fnd a phone within Verizon Wireless collection of phones that will be compatible with the Kenwwod unit and Ican use the SMS feature
> 
> 
> Thank you



Sorry...I haven't checked in here in some time obviously but I can answer your question based on my experience if you haven't already gotten an answer.


The SMS feature on the head unit with my Droid X is fully functional. I've only tried it twice however, mainly for a testing/oh-wow-that's-neat factor.







Personally I wouldn't try driving and texting at the same time even with the head unit. Heck, I don't even really text while *not* driving.


Something else I wanted to add to this from my experience that I thought I would share...after my last post in here where I got my phonebook to sync between the phone and the head unit, I noticed that whenever I would make a call over Bluetooth, the connection between the devices would get dropped after the call ended. I would either have to cycle the Bluetooth on the phone or power-cycle the head unit to get it to reconnect. And it would just repeat...every phone call, Bluetooth would drop.


My Droid X at the time was running Android v2.1 (Eclair) and the next update was some time out. I checked the Bluetooth firmware version on the head unit and saw that it was a bit out of date compared to what was available on Kenwood's site. So I got the firmware update and did that install and had to re-pair the devices together. Then I could successfully maintain a Bluetooth connection between the two devices!!










BUT!! Then I noticed the contact list on the head unit was weird. It only pulled over a handful of my contacts and had them displayed odd. I couldn't figure out how it was pulling them over and why only about a dozen or so. I was stuck. No further Bluetooth updates and no Android update scheduled for some time.


Once the update to Android v2.2 (FroYo) hit my phone, I went and tested it on the head unit. It downloaded all my contacts once again but was displaying them as Last Name, First Name. I just had to correct some fields on my phone and I was all set.


Moral of the story: It pays to keep your devices up-to-date.


----------



## arnorth05

hey guys this forum is great ive learned alot from everyones experiences with the 6140 so heres my issue hopefully someone can help ive had my 6140 for about 1 1/2 years now and its worked great flawlessly actually until just this week i noticed when i was driving that my bluetooth function was gone! lol there is no tel button on the main screen and the bluetooth setup butoon is gone as well im not sure if maybe the mic connection came unplugged and that is causing it to disappear or if somehow the actual parrot bt module inside the unit came unhooked if anyone has any input please i would greatly appreciate it im really hoping my bt didnt just take a crap but everything else works flawlessly so any help thanks guys


----------



## Panoo

how do i set up the SMS feature on this unit? i installed it yesterday and the SMS button is dimmed out and i cant click it. i have iphone4 please help.


----------



## Panoo

anyone?????????


----------



## hammer32

iOS doesn't support this feature. I don't have a link, but if you search on Kenwood's site, you'll see a list of phones that are compatible with this feature.


----------



## Panoo

okay ill check, also i installed the ipod video wire and can only hear the cideos that play on my iphone no see them. i pluged them in correctly on back of unit


----------



## corey99699

I plan on getting a new phone in about two weeks when my contract is up.I plan to get a droid,most likely the droid 2 but it's possible I might get the droid X.I'm glad to hear the X seems to be compatible but does anyone know about the droid 2?


----------



## Liquid_G

So here's a new one (just read thru 18 pages hehe)


So a few months ago, I sent my 6140 in to get the Nav Board replaced, (would just go to a black screen when I pressed the Nav button)


This unit is in my Nissan 370Z, its kind of a show car/weekend driver for me. And the times I've used it over the past couple months or so, I've always just used the Ipod or bluetooth streaming from my phone..


So the other I day I was driving and went to switch on the traffic report on 780AM here in Chicago, but noticed that my AM stations didn't switch normally, like they would jump around on odd numbers, vs the 10KHZ steps they normally do. So the closest I can get on AM to 780 is like 783..


On the FM side, everything changes in .05 increments, so normal its 101.1 next one up is 101.3 i think. This switches now from 101.1 to 101.15 then 101.2 etc...


Doing some research, it sounds like the unit is set to Europe/UK frequencies..


No where in the manual does it say anything about this.. Been thru the hard resets and never get an option to change it or anything.. nothing in the menus either..


Anyone seen this before? I shot an email to Kenwood support just now.. but thought I'd try here. Thanks!


----------



## Liquid_G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Liquid_G* /forum/post/19422420
> 
> 
> So here's a new one (just read thru 18 pages hehe)
> 
> 
> So a few months ago, I sent my 6140 in to get the Nav Board replaced, (would just go to a black screen when I pressed the Nav button)
> 
> 
> This unit is in my Nissan 370Z, its kind of a show car/weekend driver for me. And the times I've used it over the past couple months or so, I've always just used the Ipod or bluetooth streaming from my phone..
> 
> 
> So the other I day I was driving and went to switch on the traffic report on 780AM here in Chicago, but noticed that my AM stations didn't switch normally, like they would jump around on odd numbers, vs the 10KHZ steps they normally do. So the closest I can get on AM to 780 is like 783..
> 
> 
> On the FM side, everything changes in .05 increments, so normal its 101.1 next one up is 101.3 i think. This switches now from 101.1 to 101.15 then 101.2 etc...
> 
> 
> Doing some research, it sounds like the unit is set to Europe/UK frequencies..
> 
> 
> No where in the manual does it say anything about this.. Been thru the hard resets and never get an option to change it or anything.. nothing in the menus either..
> 
> 
> Anyone seen this before? I shot an email to Kenwood support just now.. but thought I'd try here. Thanks!





Figured it out this morning, and got official answer from Kenwood.


NAV+EJECT+RESET will change the radio frequencies from US to European.


----------



## eddiechip

I recently installed the kca-xm100 mini tuner t get xm through the HU. When I am using the gps for directions and I am on the XM screen, the directions hide the station presets. Does anyone know how to hide the green rectangle that displays the upcoming turn?


thanks


----------



## Curacao30




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arnorth05* /forum/post/19349075
> 
> 
> hey guys this forum is great ive learned alot from everyones experiences with the 6140 so heres my issue hopefully someone can help ive had my 6140 for about 1 1/2 years now and its worked great flawlessly actually until just this week i noticed when i was driving that my bluetooth function was gone! lol there is no tel button on the main screen and the bluetooth setup butoon is gone as well im not sure if maybe the mic connection came unplugged and that is causing it to disappear or if somehow the actual parrot bt module inside the unit came unhooked if anyone has any input please i would greatly appreciate it im really hoping my bt didnt just take a crap but everything else works flawlessly so any help thanks guys



I've just experienced the exact same thing! Yesterday my BT menus all just disappeared. I spoke with Kenwood Tech support and they have directed me to a local repair shop as mine too is 1.5 years old.


Have you been able to figure out the cause yet?


----------



## ramez75

IIGood hope u r checking the site or whoever can answer my questions.


Well I got the DroidX (Verizon) few days ago and I have the Kenwood DNX6160 installed in my car. Well I was able to pair the devices but my SMS button at the top left corner is greyed out.

So I went into the TEL/BT Setup cant recall now but I went to the setup that has SMS options......

SMS Beep (ON - OFF) and it is on ON

There is another option, SMS (ON - OFF) but this option is greyed out so I think thats why i can get the unit to receive and send SMS or use that feature but I thought I should be able too.....


What should I do to resolve that any help is greatly appreciated


My DROIDX has

Android version 2.2.1

System Version 2.3.340


Kenwood DNX 6160

Version 1.1.0

Bluetooth Module Version 3.60


I got the unit mid of 2010 and I went onto the Kenwood website but under the cellphone Motorola there is no DROIDX listed


Thanks again


----------



## Domestickid4.6

I recently added a Kenwood DNX-6140 to my 06 Mustang GT ... the sound is great and everything works fine but one thing. I seem to lose all my settings when I turn off the system. I don't know why this happens. It gets really annoying that every time I turn on the system I have to go back to system memory and I also have to turn on my subs and my av for my back up cam. Can anyone help me on this? Is my unit defective? Please Help !!


----------



## jastran

I have recently started having issues with my DNX-6140. I have searched all over and haven't seen any answers to the issue. There has been a few times now where I will start my car and the unit does not power on. Usually when the unit is powered off, I see a red light on the top left corner, but during these two instances the red light is off and I can not power on the unit. The first time this happened I checked the fuse, which turned out to be fine and when plugged back in, the unit started working again. The second time this happen, about 3-4 weeks later, I tried pressing the reset button and then the unit started working again. I have had the unit for about 6 months now and didn't have any issues unitl this last month. I am in Minnesota so I am wondering if the cold weather could potentially cause this problem. Anyone else experience this or know how to fix the problem?


Thanks,


----------



## TampaAcura

Hello,


Could someone please post directions on how to update the firmware on a 6140? I have downloaded the RUF file, but its not clear how to update the system.


Also, what is the correct way to update the boot up screen? I saw two different methods, one using the convert file, and one not using the convert file. Which way worked, both?


Thank you!


----------



## Tsuma

Installation instructions:

http://www.kenwood.com/cs/ce/mm/firm...FWverup_en.pdf


----------



## Araltd

Can anyone point me to a deal on either a DNX6140 / DNX 6160 or DNX6960 unit?


I'm looking to buy a DNX6960 at a good price, but would consider a 6160 or 6140 depending on price.


----------



## stevepsd

I just upgraded my phone to a Driod X and got it working just fine with my DNX 6140.


I had to upgrade the bluetooth to version 3.12


I had a issue where the phonebook would not download to the 6140. After playing around with it I finally deleted the DroidX from the 6140 and re-synced them. I then noticed a message on the DroidX status bar (which is real easy to miss), asking if I want to allow downloading of the phonebook! Told it yes.....and all is good. Phonebook is there, although displayed in Last name,First name format (odd).


----------



## citruspilot

Just trying to find out how current is the the nav map update for the 6140 on the Garmin page? I updated over a year ago but it says it is a 2010 map. Thanks


----------



## sandcracker21

HELP!


I have the dnx6140 install in my car and use the kenwood ipod adapter.


It has always displayed the ipod pictures when the song is playing, but today it just shows a blacked out square where the picture should be. I can't figure out how to get this to work???


anyone else having this problem??


----------



## firecracker

Don't know if anyone is able still checking this thread regularly or is able to help me but here is my question... Would anyone that is not using the microphone clip be willing to send theirs to me or does anyone know where I can buy one? I've been searching online for the past half hour and can not find anywhere online that sells them. Any help would be appreciated.


-Joel


----------



## bellaskid

Quote:

Originally Posted by *firecracker* 
I've been searching online for the past half hour and can not find anywhere online that sells them. Any help would be appreciated.


-Joel
Try contacting Kenwood.


----------



## jeffthx

Here are a couple of links:

http://www.partstore.com/Part/Kenwoo...71805/New.aspx 

http://store.kenwoodusa.com/catalog.php?id=107 


Lots of them on e bay also:


http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=kenwood+dnx+microphone&_sacat=0&_odkw=kenwood+dnx+7140&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313 


jj


----------



## Lennx

Hello new guy here think i have the right forum I need a replacement part for usb cable that comes out of the rear of the unit it is a Kenwood DnX5140 just bought off of ebay and it looks like the wire was pulled out if someone out there has a part number for me it would be greatly appreciated I' pretty sure this same part is compatible for a few other models thanx again.


----------



## firecracker

Thanks for the replies on the microphone. I didn't need the whole mic, just the clip that holds it in place. Ended up finding mine in a box at my parents' house a few weekends ago. Do appreciate it though, and this thread has been great.


----------



## IIGood

Well, that fun has ended...for now.


Last night my DNX-6140 was stolen from my car. A neighbor in my apartment building came knocking on my door at 6:30 this morning and informed me as such...8 other vehicles were broken in to as well; the thieves took off with stereo equipment from each car.


No damage done to my car...took the stereo out cleanly...but everyone else's window got smashed out to gain access to the stuff.


Cops took everyone's information; I was the only one that could provide a serial number for my stuff so if it shows up at local pawn shops, they'll know.


*sigh*


----------



## csnewb

I believe this is what's the latest firmwares


garmin 2.8 https://buy.garmin.com/shop/store/do...t=010-00699-00 


kenwood 3.2 http://www.kenwood.com/cs/ce/ 


BT 3.1.2 http://www.kenwood.com/cs/ce/ 



I am not able to get the garmin 2.8 to work. anyone else? [edit] nvm, you have to put it in a folder named garmin when you burn, i'll try this again

I just did the kenwood 3.2 yesterday, can't tell any difference from my previous 2.x

I am also not sure about BT update, probably don't care to.


----------



## themgnt

^^^ Hey, thanks for the links. I just upgraded my system for the first time earlier in the summer. I was pleased to find new features in the Garmin software. The Kenwood update looks to be bug fixes.


----------



## K0z1

When plugging in the charging cord (hooked up to the 6140) to my iPhone, while playing the radio, the 6140 always defaults to play the iPod Music on my iPhone.


Anyone know if there is a setting to change the default to stay on radio?


----------



## eddiechip

got a quick question...................battery went dead so I lost my settings. Before the dead battery I had like 9 different choices for source screen, now I have only 3. Yes I can choose which 3 but its still annoying. How do I get back to the 9 choices.


----------



## JGrono

Arnorth and Curacao,


I have the same problem on my Kenwood with the bluetooth menus disappeared. Did you ever figure out how to fix it? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


Thanks,

Jim


----------



## iman130

I just installed a kenwood dnx deck in my car, the next day i installed the proper ipod control cable and in the process I accidentally tripped off the decks anti theft. Anyone know how to disable it ??


----------



## Maisum

Hey guys, sorry for the bump. But I had a problem with my DNX-6140. I'm trying to watch videos from a USB stick on the radio. Now I understand that its supposed to be MPEG and MPEG2. So I tried an MP4, converted that into an MPEG and MPEG2 and it doesn't seem to want to play. I put an MP3 in there and that works just fine. The radio can see the other 2 files, but when I click on them it stays on it for about 4 seconds and then goes onto the next file. Anybody have this problem? Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## explorz

I've been hearing conflicting information about how the dnx6140 handles ipod play regarding resuming the last playing song when the car is turned off and then on again.


If I'm listening to a particular playlist and then turn off the car, will it resume playing that same song when I start again?


Will it resume playing from where it left off on the ipod if I switch inputs and then back to the iPod?


Thanks


----------



## explorz

I've got a rav4 and the steering wheel controls are intermittent. Sometimes it works and then it just stops. I can't figure it out. Volume and next track controls stop working. And then other times they do.


Anyone else have any issues with steering wheel controls?


----------

